# Post Your Daily Ride Pics!!



## SRock24

a thread for posting you daily ride and some pics about it... go ahead, brag a little!

My ride: first ride of the season... man that felt good --> 27 miles, 16.8 mph pace (not to bad for the first ride of the season)

nothing like 55 and sunny for a trip to downtown saint paul


----------



## arai_speed

My daily ride is the road seen below, the one on the right cutting through the canyon:


----------



## Andy2302

Cool This could be fun. 
I'll snap something on my next ride. 
What's this building?


----------



## SRock24

Andy2302 said:


> Cool This could be fun.
> I'll snap something on my next ride.
> What's this building?


it is the science museum of Minnesota... it is right along the river in downtown saint paul... cool bike trail right along the river for about 25 miles


----------



## quikrick1

This is in front of the Oakland Raiders headquarters in Alameda CA. Notice the flowers and wreaths to my right... This was taken one week after Al Davis passed away. 
This is my usual Saturday AM ride.


----------



## wannaberoadie

Yesterday's ride (3/27/12) around town. 

Horses









Rail Station









Spring Flowers


----------



## BigTex_BMC

arai_speed said:


>


looks sublime.


----------



## Rusted Angel




----------



## Hanna

Today


----------



## Special Eyes

Even though I'm a photographer, I never carry a camera. I take my ride too seriously to stop for pics or to carry the camera with me.


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

Hanna said:


> Today


What a beautiful image. Your bike, and a seemingly endless road before you, stretching to the horizon in a nearly perfect straight line.


----------



## bkwitche

This is from some time ago. I need to start taking more photos when I'm out and about.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Weekday afternoon ride.


----------



## checkerpigrules

Near Koppenberg (Flanders). I am not allowed to post a picture 


users.telenet.be/tsiobbel/bike/IMAG0082sm.jpg


----------



## axlenut

Hi all, here are a couple from last Saturday. Ride was North West of Orlando Florida.

Route used: Back door to Yalaha Bakery with dirt sections in Winter Garden, FL | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE


----------



## axlenut

Special Eyes said:


> Even though I'm a photographer, I never carry a camera. I take my ride too seriously to stop for pics or to carry the camera with me.


Hi, most of my riding pictures are shot on the go. I rarely stop for pictures. I carry the waterproof Pentax WG-1 in the jersey pocket and grab it on the go when I want to take a shot.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

axlenut said:


> Hi all, here are a couple from last Saturday. Ride was North West of Orlando Florida.


love the second picture.



I was going to post my pic from the other day.. but apparently i need 10 posts min... so i guess i'll be back in a few days!


----------



## krisv7

axlenut said:


> Hi all, here are a couple from last Saturday. Ride was North West of Orlando Florida.
> 
> Route used: Back door to Yalaha Bakery with dirt sections in Winter Garden, FL | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE


wow, i am jealous! awesome road!


----------



## krisv7

arai_speed said:


> My daily ride is the road seen below, the one on the right cutting through the canyon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a street view of the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes this memorial which I see every time I ride the road:


Looks like soooo much fun! i really need to move... :sad:


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Cool thread, and man some of y'all have great looking places to ride! (Except the ghost bike, kinda freaky)


----------



## KJLegend

Nice pics!


----------



## rose.johnp

*Aloha!*

A few pics from the island. One is on Ford Island in front of the USS Arizona the other is over Makapu'u.


----------



## ClancyO

This is from last fall, but most of my rides take me past this bridge, if not over it..


----------



## arai_speed

ALIHISGREAT said:


> love the second picture.


+1

Also, JimmyOrca - BEAUTIFUL bike!


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

got my 10 posts so here is my ride from wednesday -> was going to try and get something today as well but it was pretty grim low cloud.. and the sun was out by the time i got out of my post ride shower!










Bike is a 2012 Giant Defy 1 

Picture's in the UK. 

I really like this panorama, its just a shame the camera on my phone isn't too great so the colouring is a bit dodgy.


----------



## bmach

Axlenut is that second pix showing the highest land point in Fla.?


----------



## dcorn

Taken sometime last year with my old bike. I'll give you guys 3 guesses where it is...


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

dcorn said:


> Taken sometime last year with my old bike. I'll give you guys 3 guesses where it is...


Disneyland?


----------



## mpre53

dcorn said:


> Taken sometime last year with my old bike. I'll give you guys 3 guesses where it is...


Ottumwa, Iowa?


----------



## tucg15

Bike path from Kenilworth to Westfield in NJ.


----------



## savagemann

Taken today on our 42 mile ride.
Overlooking the Martinez Delta from old snake road, which is now closed to vehicular traffic.
The bridge in the center is the Benicia Bridge.


----------



## Will Be Was

*My New Jersey to New York commute*


----------



## quikrick1

The first pic is on the Silverado Trail between Calistoga and St Helena. The second one is just outside of Calistoga. These pictures are a couple of years old. The upper Napa Valley is one of our favorite places to ride.


----------



## axlenut

bmach said:


> Axlenut is that second pix showing the highest land point in Fla.?


Hi, I don't think so. Sugarloaf is higher and much steeper but even it I believe is not the highest point.

The entire area west north west of Orlando has lots of rolling hills and nice low traffic country roads. By far my favorite places to ride.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## axlenut

Will Be Was said:


>


Hi, Love the two bridge shots! Would love to ride that bridge sometime.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## Will Be Was

*Axlenut*

Axlenut 
Here is another picture, let me know when you want to ride, we go for a brew or two.


----------



## Kurious Oranj

*My Bike Friday...*

Yesterday's group ride. Darn,I look funny on this bike... It rides great though.


----------



## dtsinyyc

*Fresh Ppavement*

I hit this road every second or third ride, it's a short section with a nice little climb that rarely sees a car. Last year they treated me to some fresh pavement!


----------



## Rusted Angel

dcorn said:


> Taken sometime last year with my old bike. I'll give you guys 3 guesses where it is...


Ciudad Juarez, Chihuahua, Mexico?


----------



## velocanman

*Panama City, FL*

Took a short break on a solo training ride to enjoy the view of the bay in Panama City. Should have taken off the seat bag, I know...


----------



## FTR

Early morning at the Story Bridge, Brisbane


----------



## Rob

Here's a stop on my ride today.


----------



## Defy3Guy

:mad2:


----------



## wibly wobly

On my way home from work on Thursday.


----------



## PMacAZ

Love this thread! I'll have to take some shots next time out. Nice pics, everyone.


----------



## alien4fish

dcorn said:


> Taken sometime last year with my old bike. I'll give you guys 3 guesses where it is...


Shawnee Oklahoma?


----------



## alien4fish

I did my 1st 20 miler today on my road bike, tommarow will be a 12-15 miler with my son. I will take a few pix of the route and post em up  But I must warn you ... its gonna be a flat run for Sunday


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

Here's one from yesterday's ride - 17 miles, my longest yet. Taken in front of KSU's student center.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Testing out my new wheels ride~~


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

wanted to do a short sharp ride -> ended up waiting 15mins at the crossing (5 mins on the way out, 10 mins on the way back  )


----------



## Chico2000

I usually post my pics in the commuting/ride reports threak but I've seen a few cool pics here with bridges...so here's one I took back in January; The mighty Hudson River.


----------



## mtor

arai_speed said:


> My daily ride is the road seen below, the one on the right cutting through the canyon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a street view of the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes this memorial which I see every time I ride the road:


WOW breathtaking


----------



## quikrick1

I did this ride on friday, late afternoon. Thats the San Francisco Bay, looking from the east.


----------



## lactic acidosis

tucg15 said:


> Bike path from Kenilworth to Westfield in NJ.


I'll be living in that area soon. Where's the entrance to that path on the Westfield side?


----------



## Karcas

My first ride out on the new Allez.


----------



## mad city bike

savagemann said:


> Taken today on our 42 mile ride.
> Overlooking the Martinez Delta from old snake road, which is now closed to vehicular traffic.
> The bridge in the center is the Benicia Bridge.


Savagemann, I remember that ride! I used to live in Hercules CA, and that was a regular ride. Now in Madison WI. Big difference, but still greta rides out here too.


----------



## mad city bike

quikrick1 said:


> The first pic is on the Silverado Trail between Calistoga and St Helena. The second one is just outside of Calistoga. These pictures are a couple of years old. The upper Napa Valley is one of our favorite places to ride.


This thread is making me so nostalgic for my old Northern California rides. The Silverado trail is fantastic. Relatively flat and really, long! Great way to get a lot of miles in on one day.


----------



## savagemann

mad city bike said:


> Savagemann, I remember that ride! I used to live in Hercules CA, and that was a regular ride. Now in Madison WI. Big difference, but still greta rides out here too.


Cool!!!
Small world huh?
I live at the base of Mt. Diablo. Makes for some convenient hill training.
I try to do it once a week.
The tour of california is going up it on stage 3.
Needless to say, I already have the day off work and will be up there bright and early waiting for the peloton to come through!


----------



## SRock24

rose.johnp said:


> A few pics from the island. One is on Ford Island in front of the USS Arizona the other is over Makapu'u.


way to represent MN. Born n' raised in MN!


----------



## SRock24

The weather was finally nice enough to get out for a nice long ride. Sun came out in the afternoon and went for a nice 41 mile ride... loved every mile of it!

Stone Arch Bridge and U of Minnesota Campus


----------



## tucg15

lactic acidosis said:


> I'll be living in that area soon. Where's the entrance to that path on the Westfield side?


It's on the left hand side of the parking lot of Williams Nursery which is located at 524 Springfield Ave, Westfield. Somewhat hard to see from the road but you will notice it once you get closer. The path is somewhat short and will take you into a park along Kenilworth Blvd. If you exit left out of the park parking lot onto Kenilworth Blvd., a very short distance ahead on your left will be another trail entrance that will take you through Kenilworth. It's a great path!


----------



## silkroad

alien4fish said:


> shawnee oklahoma?


d.c.


----------



## Slowhead

Yesterday, at the edge of the park, where I may have a quick cup of coffee. A short ride, probably less than 20 miles.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

Pretty grim day today -> 8c, windy, and cloudy... compared to 20c, still, and a cloudless sky Wednesday last week!

Panorama didn't come out very well because the light wasn't very good, the other pic is using one of the filters on the Instagram android app -> i wanted an excuse to try it out! and it makes a quite bland picture... marginally less bland?


----------



## Johnpembo73

JimmyORCA said:


> Weekday afternoon ride.


What a lovely bike! what year is this bike? I need one of these:thumbsup:


----------



## jpatkinson

*Does "weekly" count?*

Before my daughter came along 3.5 years ago, I was cycling this route 2-3 times a week (22+ miles round trip from my house in SF to the Marin Headlands). It has a few miles of urban cycling, one long bridge (can get windy), and about 2000 feet of climbing. I was doing it about once a week after becoming a parent. Now, I eagerly await returning to this routine, as soon as my new bike arrives (road bikes were stolen from our garage on 3/19).


----------



## willieboy

PCH in southern California  I'm a lucky guy to live here.


----------



## Fredneck

Stopped to check out some Horses in Frederick, MD

View attachment 254408


----------



## El Guapo

*Pics from East Austin*

Rolling and windy (20mph). I'll post pics of the "hilly" side of Austin later.


----------



## FTR

Some ride pics from my recent trip to Melbourne for the UCI World Track Championships:


----------



## Ripton

Last time I rode my bike (excluding roller sessions)...


----------



## rose.johnp

I love Brissy! Very Cool!


----------



## rose.johnp

I remember those days - I miss riding around the cities so much. Great pics, gave me goose bumps! And if you happen to know Randall, tell him I said what's up!


----------



## velocanman

I took my niece's flat doll on my commute to work. It was nice to stop at the top of the bridge and enjoy the view.


----------



## jamesaka2

wow, I'm in love with this post. I'm bringing a camera on tomorrow's Saturday ride, lol.


----------



## Dan333sp

Lovely Saturday to go for a ride here in Richmond, everything is in bloom which is great for pictures but not so great for my throat which gets sore from all the pollen and my jerseys which get covered in stupid inchworms hanging from the trees on little silk threads that are invisible until they end up in your throat. :mad2:


----------



## mtnroadie

JimmyORCA said:


> Testing out my new wheels ride~~


WOW! That is one stealth bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## dexetr30

Taken today, 4/14/2012 Lot of climbing to get to this point.









A buddy of mine. We were taking a banana break and taking in the scenery shown in the first photo.


----------



## alien4fish

Ok heres a few of my Route


----------



## Ferndog

dcorn said:


> Taken sometime last year with my old bike. I'll give you guys 3 guesses where it is...


You guys are sooo stupid! It's obviously Washington...
Seattle or Spokane!!!


----------



## DCD 2005

Here is one from a ride in January. St. Katherine Drive above the Rose Bowl in Pasadena.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6711948231/" title="Cycling in Pasadena by Todd_Clark, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6711948231_fa451c4871_b.jpg" width="1024" height="1024" alt="Cycling in Pasadena"></a>


----------



## bismo37

Today's ride in the PacNW.


----------



## dexetr30




----------



## SRock24

went out for a nice 27 mile ride yesterday and along a stop i saw this sweet looking flower... got to love spring time!


----------



## j.carney.tx

El Guapo said:


> Rolling and windy (20mph). I'll post pics of the "hilly" side of Austin later.


New Sweden Church. I've sat under those trees. Rode out that way once. Pretty flat. I usually ride 360/Bee Cave. Hoping to ride 360 this week; still easing back onto bike after surgery.


----------



## chasty9

JimmyORCA said:


> Testing out my new wheels ride~~


Sweet ride! Love the color


----------



## seemana

West Central Wisconsin. I tell my wife all the time, if everyone biked, they'd have a whole new appreciation for how beautiful this state really is.


View attachment 255096


----------



## double_b

Here are two from a ride last week. I went a little different route than my normal one. Added 5 miles(for 24 total). I think I'll be doing this one more. Though it does add even more hills than my normal ride. The hills can't hurt...in the long run anyhow, they hurt while riding them lol


bike-river by bahn_b, on Flickr


lauxmount by bahn_b, on Flickr


----------



## bikesta

*91/Green River*


----------



## Cat 3 boy

*Edge of Dartmoor, Devon, UK*

This was taken by my daughter a few years ago. Me competing in my club's hilly TT up the Teign valley, 3 mile climb to Moretonhampstead & then the winding valley back to Bovey Tracey.

If I could put one ride in a bottle, this is it ;¬)


----------



## Oasisbill

*West Head, Sydney*

This is my lovely wife riding up "The Wall" at West head. My daily ride too.


----------



## danesta

JimmyORCA said:


> Weekday afternoon ride.


sickk!!!!!


----------



## Shinjukan

*Inspiring Pictures*

This thread is awesome. Cycling and Photography: These are a few of my favorite things (if I may borrow a line from the Sound of Music).

What more could one ask for?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is my ride while I was in the Bay Area.


----------



## FTR

My ride in Brisbane Australia this morning.
A gift from Canada for Expo 88 now standing guard over the bikeway.
A Google search tells me that the traditional meaning of these "human likenesses" is "You are on the right path".


----------



## JimmyORCA

Sunday Ride in Taipei!!


----------



## nOOky

I rarely ever stop, but I went for a 2 hour easy ride last night and since I was in no hurry I took a quick shot. Just some random bridge here in sw Wisconsin, it's not a carefully posed shot by some famous landmark, just another road like any other. I had to pee anyway


----------



## SRock24

Did a ride along the river the other day and stopped to take a pic in the woods. St. Paul, MN

View attachment 256165


For whatever reason, the forum is not letting me post my gopro photos on the forum so I do have another but apparently I can't post it... sorry people


----------



## Karcas

A few from my ride yesterday. Both are from around Eau Claire, WI. I keep riding random roads I haven't been on before and I find views like these!


----------



## Durt

Saturday's ride through George Bush Park




























Noble Road Trail









Trees burned in last summer's fire. Photo didn't come out as hoped. Doesn't do it justice.


----------



## ankaka

Wow! Some cool photos in here. 
what kinda camera are you guys using?


----------



## bvber

I didn't see many urban settings so here goes.


----------



## bvber

dcorn said:


> Taken sometime last year with my old bike. I'll give you guys 3 guesses where it is...


3 guesses have been used up.  I just discovered this thread so perhaps there can be an extension? 
That's Washington DC and the monument is Lincoln Memorial to be specific. Link
The obelisk to the right (same color) is George Washington Monument. Link 
Every American should know those.


----------



## edmuggles

My mate showing me a great new training loop








Me doing the cheesy portrait (can you guess which city i live in)


----------



## willieboy

View attachment 256276
Top of Yerba Buena road in the Santa Monica mountains. Great cat 1 climb but a little chilly yesterday. Once we descended down to PCH again it was sunny  Turned out to be a metric by the time I got home and man were my old legs tired.


----------



## bvber




----------



## carsnoceans

bvber said:


> I didn't see many urban settings so here goes.


I can't tell... is this Chicago?


----------



## bvber

Yes. .


----------



## frankdatank1337

California Coast :thumbsup:


----------



## rose.johnp

*Some more Aloha*

A few pics from my ride 2 weeks ago. The first over looking Diamond Head, the second with some Japanese tourist on Diamond Head, the third is with Koko Head in the back ground.


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999

*Heres a few pics from around Austin*

For what ever reason i cant seem to put this info above each picture. 

Picture 1 is on top of Mount Bonnell
Picture 2 is of the road to get there.
Picture 3 is of my newest nemesis. I really do believe this hill will kill me one day 
Picture 4 is of where that hill is at.
Picture 5 is of a view i found from Mesa drive overlooking 360

Since the first picture was taken I did manage to get pedals and shoes.


----------



## poff

Not everyday, just once in a while. Note the local wild life. Sorry for crappy iphone pics.


----------



## Durt

Thunderstorms moving in but managed to get in an hour's ride. Thunder and lightning as I was returning. Full on downpour about 20 minutes after I got home. Sat on the patio with a cold beer to watch the storm! :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR

Early morning crit in the fog.


----------



## JackDaniels

The mountains are open for business.


----------



## rcfb73

usual weekly rides....

first one is on top of the dam at bonelli park in san dimas...(excuse the ugly chainlink fence)

2nd is huntington/newport beach at the end/start of the Santa Ana river trail...usually start at weir canyon or green river.


----------



## MyaLover

Perfect riding in West-Central Wisconsin yesterday.


----------



## SRock24

bvber said:


>


what city is this? cool pic


----------



## SRock24

here is a sprint climb I do for training. 128ft gain in 0.2 miles. its a burner

(Sorry for the crappy photos, I need to get one with my bike in it but I thought I was going to get run over... next time)


----------



## bvber

SRock24 said:


> what city is this? cool pic


Atlantis. 





It's Chicago. Thanks.


----------



## MyaLover

South of Eau Claire, WI towards Eleva?



seemana said:


> West Central Wisconsin. I tell my wife all the time, if everyone biked, they'd have a whole new appreciation for how beautiful this state really is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 255096


----------



## locustfist

*Hill repeats in the country outside Austin*


----------



## arai_speed

ftr said:


> early morning crit in the fog.


awesome!


----------



## MyaLover

Overlooking I-94 south of Eau Claire, WI


----------



## redlude97

At the top of Tolt Hill in WA from a century we did last weekend


----------



## davobc

Stanley Park, Vancouver BC.


----------



## Csstone495

Around the lake


----------



## rose.johnp

*This morning's ride*

Diamond Head from he top of Tantalus Loop.


----------



## SRock24

Csstone495 said:


> Around the lake


i bet you get around the lake pretty quick with that huh?


----------



## MojoHamuki

Today's ride


----------



## MojoHamuki

mojohamuki said:


> today's ride



View attachment 257419


----------



## partyofone

A couple from Sunday in PA. 

View attachment 257421

View attachment 257422


----------



## JimmyORCA

Last night ride!!!


----------



## Oasisbill

Love the Mad Fibers!


----------



## FTR

Oasisbill said:


> Love the Mad Fibers!


Ha!!
Just noticed that now.
He must have more $ than me if he is cruising around on a night ride on them.
Mine are race day only.


----------



## takmanjapan

My weekend ride


----------



## RJP Diver

takmanjapan said:


> My weekend ride


Hmmm... doesn't look very interesting.


----------



## takmanjapan

*My weekend ride - Take 2*

Got the photos this time!


----------



## lvillefan

Subscribed


----------



## jays35

*SW Missouri*

A few pictures of me and my riding buddies in SW Missouri!


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

Ok so its technically not my daily ride.. but it was still fun to watch:


















I had only ever seen the Tour De France TT prologue when it was in London a few years ago, so was nice to see some (relatively) pro-cycling live again.


----------



## savagemann

From 3000' on Mt Diablo.
Looking towards the S.F. Bay.
You can see Mt. Tam on the right.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

Decided to ride a Cat 4 climb near Oxford in the Uk today -> bigish climbs are a rarity for me but it was fun!

And worth it for the view from the top ->










Bigger version: https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7233/7279503138_f91493c17b_b.jpg


----------



## Mapei

*Actual Daily (or semi-daily) Ride Shots*

These shots were taken at various dates, but everything here is actually along my regular route, whether I do that route three times a week or once a week.

The San Fernando Valley in Los Angeles -- Encino, Tarzana, Woodland Hills. Yes, a lot of it is residential.


----------



## SFblack&orange

*Yesterday's ride to Mt. Diablo*

It was very gratifying to cycle above the clouds.


----------



## BRider

Daily ride in Brooklyn. You can see the NYC skyline ahead and the Statue of Liberty to the left. Love my city!


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Tappan Zee Bridge.

On the pathway of GWB South side...

My favorite WHITE house.. New Jersey route 9W South


----------



## cyclebrotha

Milwaukee, WI-Hank Aaron Trail, not too far from Miller Park









That's me-I use this bridge daily









Lake Michigan-another familiar sight on my commute


----------



## RoadGaucho

:thumbsup: Those are some beautiful rides!!! At times it was difficult to appreciate the landscape with the amazing bikes being shown


----------



## Fredneck

I am digging this thread! Lot's of awesome scenery and beautiful rides!


----------



## Fredneck

Here is one from Friday in the Catoctin Mountain close to Camp David


View attachment 257905


----------



## rose.johnp

Riding by the polynesian cultural center in Laie, HI.


----------



## Mapei

Hey rose.john -- I was on Oahu last August, because my wife was doing research on Queen Liliuokalani for her Masters Thesis. She spent most the days at the Hawaii state archives and the Bishop Museum while I cruised around. I made it to the top of Tantalus and caught the view in your picture. Tough, relentless climb. Hot and humid, too. You got good legs.


----------



## rose.johnp

Thanks! Just did it again this morning, it was brutal. Training for a ride on Maui in August- 10,000 ft. Cheers!


----------



## davidof

Chateau d'Uriage on the way to a climb of the HC Chamrousse yesterday, used in the 2001 (I think) Grenoble TT leg of the tour de France.


----------



## Durt

Off work today for my daughter's high school graduation. Went for a ride this morning and found some smooooooooooth new tarmac. 

First bike tracks on the new tarmac









Giant snapping turtle sunning on a rock









My Grad


----------



## Csstone495

Hanna said:


> Today


Nice Pic!


----------



## RideN

Congrats to the Grad!!! I remember how excited everyone was this time last year when my son graduated. fun time


----------



## EHietpas

Training for my first tri. The race starts up the hill. We are headed down. Crack 38MPH.


----------



## chipgrafx

Not from my daily rides but was my ride on Thursday, and not too far from home. This was taken along the 79 from Descanso up to Julian in San Diego's east county. The road going up through the center of the photo is Banner Grade which leads out to Borrego Springs and eventually the Salton Sea.


----------



## JasonB176

redlude97 said:


> At the top of Tolt Hill in WA from a century we did last weekend


I love signs like that! How fast did you go on the descent?


----------



## Durt

Ran across this display riding a new route this morning.


----------



## Crappymonkey




----------



## Squidly

Just prior to the Anthem, yesterday at the Bicycling Magazine Open in Philadelphia.


----------



## Chico2000

From local paper website, I'm in the middle, all solid black clothing,helmet,shades.
My first century.


----------



## Squidly

Chico2000 said:


> From local paper website, I'm in the middle, all solid black clothing,helmet,shades.
> My first century.


That's pretty awesome, and a great shot too.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Sunday North Taiwan Bike Race
Through pouring rain and very very strong head wind!!!
Still made top 100 even though I missed a turn and had to head back.

Second picture was the rain during the race.


----------



## Oldguybikingnewb

Chico2000 said:


> From local paper website, I'm in the middle, all solid black clothing,helmet,shades.
> My first century.


Congrats, I also rode my first Century in a TdC, except I was like the guy on your right in the Red Rider kit.


----------



## combfilter

wow you guys are lucky


----------



## rf37

Just took this one this morning. Part of my wife and I's eraly morning 10 mile wake up ride. Very peacefull at this time


----------



## Lije Baley

How does this thread attain sticky status? I need several more posts before I can attach photos. I might as well post a question.

I love this thread. It underscores how many incredible areas we all have for our rides, and how riding allows us to see them.


----------



## davidof

Ride up to the Col de Marcieu in the Chartreuse Alpes yesterday, it was like riding through a sauna, 

more details here: http://www.trainingloops.com/col-de-marcieu-north_David_12-06-2012.htm


----------



## davidof

The 1st century Roman Palantine Gate, end point of my tour of the Superga by the road of the six hills above Turin yesterday.

Training Loops Hot day above the Po

Bike hire from Tourinbike

Tourinbike

who were very helpful and spoke good English. I took a hybrid bike (heavy compared to my normal road bike) which was well prepared. They also have some Cannondale "sportif" bikes and can fit SPD pedals.


----------



## budkid

Blazing hottt in Sacramento.


----------



## thietkelogo

Please see my pic in Vietnam


----------



## frankdatank1337

budkid said:


> Blazing hottt in Sacramento.


That Camaro with black flames is blazing hot.


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## mo_amyot

Ottawa, Canada.

Not my picture but you can see that there's a cyclable lane next to the river. Beautiful view. If any of you ever come to Ottawa, bring your bike. There is some outstanding courses on both side of the river and a great hill to climb (650ish meters elevation) with a breathtaking view at the top (they even close the road for cars on Sunday so riders can fully appreciate the experience) :


----------



## wkurider

jays35 said:


> A few pictures of me and my riding buddies in SW Missouri!


Is that little white house on JJ near murder rock?


----------



## davegregoire

That is an incredible view. Beautiful pictures


----------



## Purt

I'll play:


----------



## Dan333sp

Went to stay with my girlfriend's family for the weekend in West Virginia, and as a native flatlander from Miami, I was curious to see what all this hoopla about mountains was about. I thought having a 39/28 climbing gear would be totally fine, until I turned onto "summit road" and after 3 miles, 1,450 vertical feet, and some spots with 20+% gradients, I realized how woefully inadequate my legs and my gearing were for that sort of road. Had to resort to the side to side weaving to be able to keep myself moving forward at a couple points, but it made me itch for more trips into the mountains! The roads I was on were literally bike paradise, perfectly paved, up and down all sorts of slopes and ridges, and not a car on the road because they link a bunch of empty slopeside vacation homes. Pics from my cell phone and from the flatter points where I wasn't suffering so much.


----------



## Akirasho

... last night in Cincy at "magic hour"...


----------



## J.T.D.

First pic is the Rio Grande river. I cross it both ways on my commute.









Second pic is at 5300' elevation looking back at Sandia Mountain. That is the view as I am leaving the house in the a.m., and getting home each evening.


----------



## biketom5

*Visiting in SoCal*








Visiting my daughter this week...near San Diego :thumbsup:


----------



## banosser

South Skagit Hwy...
camera pics:

Mt Baker and the south end of the Twin Sisters Range









Dalles Bridge at Concrete









Mt Baker's summit









and after my camera battery died (kick me) crappy phone pics

















66 miles up & back


----------



## gumbafish

I'm not sure of the relationship of these two statements but I ride by this bridge all the time (Clarence is the name of the town, not some random guy that should be kept beautiful). No time for other pictures today, any time I stopped I got sweat in my eyes!


----------



## RideN

Wow, some great shots. Right now all I have are ocean shots. 

Here's the Pacific Coast Highway, Pt Mugu. This spot is about 30 miles from my house so it ended up being just over 60 miles!!! My first time over 50!!


----------



## mo_amyot

Another shot from the Belvedere Champlain. The view is simply breath taking ;_;.


----------



## Andy STi

Central OR, just east of Bend, from a ride last week.


----------



## Giuseppe

davidof said:


> The 1st century Roman Palantine Gate, end point of my tour of the Superga by the road of the six hills above Turin yesterday.


That's where I live 
The hills are beautiful, but they're quite a challenge, the road from Turin to Superga is short and brutal.


----------



## EHietpas

There's not a lot to see here, but I do pass this on a regular basis.


----------



## eekase

*A gaggle of geese..*

Had to pause for these fowl to cross from one part of the lake to another....


----------



## MoonHowl

Since it has been so hot; here are a couple from the Blue Ridge Parkway in the winter:


----------



## gumbafish

Andy STi said:


> Central OR, just east of Bend, from a ride last week.


Consider me jealous.


----------



## Andy STi

Some Bend area chip seal


----------



## steelblue




----------



## MS150Rider66

Very nice bike.I also see you own a 1986 Schwinn Tempo and made it a fixie. I also have an 86 Schwinn Tempo.I can't post a pic. Don't have a camara now.But I love the way it rides. I upgraded from downtube shifters to the sora sti and much better for me.must feel a whole lot lighter as a fixie.


----------



## davegregoire

*Vegas 160 Loop*

33 mile ride this morning through Red Rock area.


----------



## NYBigfoot

Daily ride, two miles from my home, in the beautiful Hudson Valley NY. You can just make out the Catskills in the distance. Unfortunately, for me, about five minutes after this picture was taken the skies opened up and I got soaked. Oh well.....great moment there for a second or two.


----------



## Sharknose

Beautiful dawn today over the Concord River in Massachusetts.



My trusty Supersix


Cheers.


----------



## nOOky

No one around to take my pic, so I snapped a pic of my trusty steed and carried on.


----------



## davidof

*Adh*










Yesterday on The Alpe

Training Loops Alpe de Huez Mythic


----------



## 251

72 kms on the cyclocross bike: cold, foggy, wet, muddy and dark. About 45km on the road, 28km on the dirt and 1200m of climbing:


----------



## lurch0038

Great Photos! I will try to post some as well.


----------



## SMK-SLC

*Emigration Canyon - Big Mountain Pass*

Looking across the mountains to SLC heading up to Big Mountain summit.
View attachment 260730

The summit of Big Mountain Pass between Salt Lake City and Park City.
View attachment 260731

Strava Map
View attachment 260737


----------



## ETCmike

A couple of my favorite spots to ride around Arcata, Ca




































all but the mtb photo are my daily rides, i live about 2 miles or so from where that mtb photo was taken and usually ride there during the winter. the other photos are apart of my daily 24 mile ride.


----------



## cda 455

nOOky said:


> No one around to take my pic, so I snapped a pic of my trusty steed and carried on.



Wow; Did you convert one of your water bottles into an O2 tank :eek6: ?!!



You're at elevation where commercial airlines pressurize the cabin  !


----------



## oldcrank

:cryin:My latest ride: 07/11/2012:


----------



## Peter_Klim

oldcrank said:


> :cryin:My latest ride: 07/11/2012:


OUCH! How did that happen?

Is this somewhere along PCH?


----------



## oldcrank

Yes, Huntington State Beach, off Magnolia & PCH.

The "Event" occurred Southbound on PCH climbing the Anaheim Bay overpass, leaving Seal Beach.

I had a moment of stupidity, where I decided that since my front derailleur would not shift down to the small ring, I'd give it an assist with a well placed "nudge" using the side of my shoe.

The problem was, I looked down, and swerved into the curb, which launched me off the bike, and over the embankment & down about 10' b4 I grabbed some shrubs, and stopped the fall.

A new chain/FD/Rear wheel trueing for the bike, along with lots of 1st aid for me, and I'll be out again tomorrow for sure!

Just stand clear when ya see me comin'!!


----------



## twin001

In Amarillo for work this week, and like any other avid cyclist would do I checked Strava for some climbs in the area. There's a large canyon SE of Amarillo that was awesome! The sign is a bit wrong, it's about 2 miles of climbing / descending each side, not 1. Yes, I know I'm breaking a ton of rules in the bike photo...but I didn't want to stop too long. Also, carbon wheels were a bad choice for the descents! I forgot to grab my aluminum set before I drove the 6hrs to Amarillo.


----------



## Jiggy

dude you guys got some sweeeeet bikes...


----------



## Peter_Klim

oldcrank said:


> Yes, Huntington State Beach, off Magnolia & PCH.
> 
> The "Event" occurred Southbound on PCH climbing the Anaheim Bay overpass, leaving Seal Beach.
> 
> I had a moment of stupidity, where I decided that since my front derailleur would not shift down to the small ring, I'd give it an assist with a well placed "nudge" using the side of my shoe.
> 
> The problem was, I looked down, and swerved into the curb, which launched me off the bike, and over the embankment & down about 10' b4 I grabbed some shrubs, and stopped the fall.
> 
> A new chain/FD/Rear wheel trueing for the bike, along with lots of 1st aid for me, and I'll be out again tomorrow for sure!
> 
> Just stand clear when ya see me comin'!!


DAMN! Hope you feel better. I live off PCH in HB, so you better warn me next time you're in the area! JK


----------



## Akirasho

... from a local area known, oddly enuff as, "Hills And Dales"...


----------



## lblanch40

twin001 said:


> In Amarillo for work this week, and like any other avid cyclist would do I checked Strava for some climbs in the area. There's a large canyon SE of Amarillo that was awesome! The sign is a bit wrong, it's about 2 miles of climbing / descending each side, not 1. Yes, I know I'm breaking a ton of rules in the bike photo...but I didn't want to stop too long. Also, carbon wheels were a bad choice for the descents! I forgot to grab my aluminum set before I drove the 6hrs to Amarillo.


Twin001, is that Palo Duro Canyon? Great pics.


----------



## CheapTrek

Heading down Fiddlers Elbow in Warren County, NJ earlier this year.


----------



## TickDoc

*yesterday*

nice refreshing morning yesterday with temps only getting into the nineties:


----------



## mo_amyot

This thread is fantastic. Wish I had enough money to travel ;_;.


----------



## ksm279

NYBigfoot said:


> Daily ride, two miles from my home, in the beautiful Hudson Valley NY. You can just make out the Catskills in the distance. Unfortunately, for me, about five minutes after this picture was taken the skies opened up and I got soaked. Oh well.....great moment there for a second or two.


is this in New Paltz? Looks familiar......I ride across the river in lower Dutchess County, but lived out in Gardiner a few years back. Some of the best riding through farm roads along the Shawungunk ridge out there!!


----------



## twin001

lblanch40 said:


> Twin001, is that Palo Duro Canyon? Great pics.


. Yes, it's on HWY 207. I rode from Claude, Tx and went south about 24 miles. The canyon was awesome! I understand there is a state park with some good riding areas about 20 minutes west of where I was. Next time I'll have to bring a mountain bike too!


----------



## Fuzzboxvoodoo

***** Creek*

A nice short 12 mile ride to the bottom of a canyon so it's a grind getting to it then coming back out.I leave from my driveway so I can't complain,there are several excellent routes from my house that can be up to 27 miles with some really steep hills.
View attachment 260958


----------



## Agent319

View attachment 260996
On Route 66 near Halltown, Mo.


----------



## Agent319

My 1981 Klein Performance on the outer road next to I-44 near Springfield, Mo

View attachment 260997


----------



## oldcrank

Peter_Klim said:


> DAMN! Hope you feel better. I live off PCH in HB, so you better warn me next time you're in the area! JK


Be forewarned:
I'll be heading down Magnolia to PCH tomorrow AM going to Long Beach!

Monday they were having a "Dexter" shoot at the Alamitos Marina, and of course, I left the camera home!!

A bit sore walking, but feel good pedaling, and that's what counts


----------



## banosser




----------



## Cavan

Wish I lived in a more beautiful area. Also wish I had some of these bikes I'm seeing. Will post when I have more replies


----------



## banosser




----------



## iTrek

7/17/12 Morning Ride | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Tropicalbiker

Wow! Great photos!


----------



## Tropicalbiker

*Tour de Guahan last year....*

A great race! 110K!


----------



## nOOky

Kind of fuzzy cell phone pic. I stopped on a lonely road as I had to take a nature break anyway. Wouldn't you know it, as soon as I stopped and walked back to snap a shot, 2 cars had to pass right by me. I saw no other cars for a half hour after that 
This is my singlespeed, I usually take that when it's going to rain.


----------



## TaS

Tom
Littleton, CO


----------



## Agent319

26 mile ride today on Rt 66 byway headed towards Halltown Mo. on my Klein

View attachment 261204


----------



## jta

*Brooklyn Bridge*

I live in Brooklyn and cross two iconic bridges on my regular long weekend rides: the Brooklyn Bridge and the George Washington Bridge crossing the Hudson. 

As you can guess, the crowds take a toll on your average speed but the payoff is spectacular views of New York City. Once you cross the George Washington Bridge, you are rewarded with a beautiful ride along the Palisades up the Hudson River Valley. The entire ride is usually between 60 - 100 miles, depending on how far you want to go.


----------



## RideN

Well, it was 76 and absolutely beautiful today at the ocean so I decided to keep on riding down the Pacific Coast Highway. When my GPS told me I was at 35 miles I decided that was enough, so I stopped, took these then turned around and headed back home for my 1st ever 70 mile ride. 










Couple of the locals hanging out on the rocks!!!


----------



## FTR

Fun little cruisey out and back from Gatton QLD Australia with some of my team.
We were scouting the course of a race we have coming up in a few weeks.
Please excuse the cell phone pics.
Next time I will take my point and shoot.





































More pics here.


----------



## MDEN

Nice riding day today, had time for quick 30 miler


----------



## Akirasho

FTR said:


> Fun little cruisey out and back from Gatton QLD Australia with some of my team.
> We were scouting the course of a race we have coming up in a few weeks.
> Please excuse the cell phone pics.
> Next time I will take my point and shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics here.


... Y R U guys on the wrong side of the road??


----------



## bvber

Wholefoods parking lot next to bike racks. It's got free tools for use on the spot but as with everything that's free and open to public, the quality is crap. The pump itself has been there for only 10 days and the clamp is already shot to useless condition. :frown5:


----------



## Akirasho

*Plaines, Tranes And Automobiles*


----------



## coreyrichards

I live in the Tampa area where its 99% built up and havent ventured out much, but seeing some of those photos just northwest of Orlando makes me want to get out that way this weekend! Awesome stuff  If anyone has any great routes theyd like to share, Id love to see them!

Many of my rides include big highways and demi bland trips to work, but theres a trail I can access from my house that goes through Starkey Wilderness Park up to the Suncoast Trail all the way up to Brooksville.

Heres a few photos from Starkey Park with my commuter bike, although Ive been having a lot of fun out there on my Peugeot lately.


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


----------



## dutch937

*Broken leg...*

So, they sit against the wall! **** time of year to have this!


----------



## banosser

Did a quick 50 miles on the S Skagit Hwy this morning... Misty wet marine layer eventually gave way to low cool overcast... no Mt Baker pics today..


















But I did get to see the Skagit elk herd..


----------



## coreyrichards

banosser said:


> Did a quick 50 miles on the S Skagit Hwy this morning... Misty wet marine layer eventually gave way to low cool overcast... no Mt Baker pics today..


Pretty awesome looking route. Beautiful foliage and wildlife.


----------



## chipgrafx

Down and back up in the east county of San Diego...


----------



## coreyrichards

axlenut said:


> Hi all, here are a couple from last Saturday. Ride was North West of Orlando Florida.
> 
> Route used: Back door to Yalaha Bakery with dirt sections in Winter Garden, FL | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE


I love this route- looks gorgeous and has some climbs compared to my incredibly flat stretch of Tampa. I might try to get up early tomorrow and make my way north to check this out. This may seem like a totally absurd question, but any problems with road bikes in the dirt? As silly as it seems- its all roads and paved trails here.. Ive never ridden a road bike in dirt :blush2:


----------



## Eretz

too many great photos. I was surprised to see this is in Florida?


----------



## davegregoire

I wish I still lived in the country sometimes so I could do daily rides like this. The desert can be pretty but not like this.


----------



## Andy Pancroft

Here's how yesterday started!!


----------



## 9W9W

This thread is a RBR favorite of mine! I prefer to see where everyone rides instead of just looking at pictures of bikes we ride on. It really helps to put a "face" on the RBR gang. Also, when I'm looking at some of these, for a split second, juuust a second, I can imagine myself there, at the Alpine pass or feeling the cool Pacific breeze. Awesome! Keep it going. I will post some of my ride as well in a little bit.


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

Box Hill for the Olympic road race earlier today.

Gilbert with some serious race face:










Technically my daily ride as I cycled the last few miles to get there!


----------



## Peter_Klim

9W9W said:


> This thread is a RBR favorite of mine! I prefer to see where everyone rides instead of just looking at pictures of bikes we ride on. It really helps to put a "face" on the RBR gang. Also, when I'm looking at some of these, for a split second, juuust a second, I can imagine myself there, at the Alpine pass or feeling the cool Pacific breeze. Awesome! Keep it going. I will post some of my ride as well in a little bit.


I know what you mean. I grew up in the NY/NJ/PA area where in my late teens I use to rid the rural roads and lots of these photos remind me of those areas, 4 years ago I staerted riding again when I moved to CA and now I live and ride along the Pacific Coast and miss the eastern scenery. Ocean looks cool, but I miss the trees with green leaves and real green grass. And when I go mountain biking, there's no streams either, just ugly brown shrubbery. 

But at least I can ride almost every day of the year in comfortable weather. God, I need to stop complaining!


----------



## petalpower

Outside my home in Amalfi:


----------



## 9W9W

Peter_Klim said:


> I know what you mean. I grew up in the NY/NJ/PA area where in my late teens I use to rid the rural roads and lots of these photos remind me of those areas, 4 years ago I staerted riding again when I moved to CA and now I live and ride along the Pacific Coast and miss the eastern scenery. Ocean looks cool, but I miss the trees with green leaves and real green grass. And when I go mountain biking, there's no streams either, just ugly brown shrubbery.
> 
> But at least I can ride almost every day of the year in comfortable weather. God, I need to stop complaining!


This is a textbook example of the grass always being greener on the other side...

I live a few hundred feet south from the GWB, just steps away from the entrance to "the park", which I'm sure you've cruised through. IMO, a cyclist could do worse in the tristate area... (Bucks County, PA is also a great place to ride, but I digress)

I dream of gliding through desolate canyons and climbing up twisty pristine tarmac under a pine canopy, taking deep breaths of DRY crisp air. As you may already know, though this year in particular, the humidity here is an ever-present nuisance.

It's more than just the breeze, the roads out west are smooth as ice and you have some nice varied elevation, as canyons reach right up to the coast. I won't even get into the warm climate which make year round cycling possible for those of us who haven't yet achieved blowhard status. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## burgrat

petalpower said:


> Outside my home in Amalfi:


Ok, now that's just being cruel!!! That is absolutely gorgeous. More pics needed!


----------



## Rhymenocerus

East Bay Area few of my rides lately.
















My phones camera sucks


----------



## mo_amyot

petalpower said:


> Outside my home in Amalfi:


I'm seriously speechless. Moar plz!


----------



## Rusted Angel




----------



## Peter_Klim

Is this where you stop for a water break (looks yummy!) or where you dump the bodies? (jk  I just saw your YT video)




Rusted Angel said:


>


----------



## Peter_Klim

AMAZING view PetalPower!! (did you accidentally mispell your user name?)

Reminds me just a wee bit of this view about 12 miles south of me just before getting into Laguna Beach, CA. It's off the Pacific Coast Highway that is just a block away from me. I took them while Mountain Biking.



petalpower said:


> Outside my home in Amalfi:


----------



## High Gear

SOME_1_ELSE_1999 said:


> For what ever reason i cant seem to put this info above each picture.
> 
> Picture 1 is on top of Mount Bonnell
> Picture 2 is of the road to get there.
> Picture 3 is of my newest nemesis. I really do believe this hill will kill me one day
> Picture 4 is of where that hill is at.
> Picture 5 is of a view i found from Mesa drive overlooking 360
> 
> Since the first picture was taken I did manage to get pedals and shoes.


Ever see Lance on the road?


----------



## High Gear

FTR said:


> Early morning crit in the fog.


Beautiful pic!


----------



## High Gear

ALIHISGREAT said:


> Box Hill for the Olympic road race earlier today.
> 
> Gilbert with some serious race face:


----------



## Cjohns716

*Bump*

Just trying to bump this to the front page again. Love seeing all the awesome places everyone goes!


----------



## 9W9W

Bump!


----------



## tucg15

Northern End of LBI (Lighthouse pic)
Southern End of LBI (Sunrise pic)
Out for a ride in Westfield, NJ


----------



## Crappymonkey

By the CNE grounds in Toronto. Taken with my cell phone this morning.


----------



## coreyrichards

Love those photos of Toronto and NJ-- awesome lighthouse! Looks like you all have some gorgeous routes you take. Sure makes for a fun day out 

Heres one of mine from yesterday along the Starkey Trail, and Im sure youll all understand my plight. Theres only one thing I hate more than red lights.... and thats deer 


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


----------



## davidof

Giuseppe said:


> That's where I live
> The hills are beautiful, but they're quite a challenge, the road from Turin to Superga is short and brutal.


Yes very steep and with a bad surface, I came down it having ridden the Via del Colli. Turin has become a lot more bike oriented, despite some poor road surfaces.

turin cycle chic/


----------



## rkdvsm

Why is this thread not a sticky? Can we make this a sticky for present and future RBRers?


----------



## Eretz

rkdvsm said:


> Why is this thread not a sticky? Can we make this a sticky for present and future RBRers?


I just subscribe to it. If someone posts it'll be in my account when signing in. It's a great thread and a very nice way to experience states, terrain and members. Loads of great photos.


----------



## CycoBob

This is along the route I took today:









I don't know if Greeks are moving in, or if Bubba doesn't know how to spell his name:


----------



## geekjimmy

MoonHowl said:


> Since it has been so hot; here are a couple from the Blue Ridge Parkway in the winter:
> 
> I really need to drive over and ride a section of the Blue Ridge Pkwy.


----------



## tucg15

From my ride this morning atop Hill Hollow Road, along Johnston Drive in Watchung, NJ. The sun was so bright in the background you can't see the view in the distance which stinks. It's such an awesome view.


----------



## Eretz

tucg15 said:


> From my ride this morning atop Hill Hollow Road, along Johnston Drive in Watchung, NJ. The sun was so bright in the background you can't see the view in the distance which stinks. It's such an awesome view.


I know exactly where that is and its very close to Stanie Brae Drive. I use to ride near there often. You're right. Very nice area. If you have issues with lighting, aim the camera at the sunniest section of the landscape - at least you'll get the view.

Nice.


----------



## geekjimmy

This is from earlier today. It's at one of my regular weekend ride destinations: Jordan Lake in central NC.

Edit: Tapatalk ate my pic. Reattached.


----------



## Peter_Klim

geekjimmy said:


> This is from earlier today. It's at one of my regular weekend ride destinations: Jordan Lake in central NC.
> 
> Edit: Tapatalk ate my pic. Reattached.


Jimmy, which SMP seat do you have? How do you like it? I'm returning my Evolution (too narrow) for a Lite 209.


----------



## geekjimmy

Peter_Klim said:


> Jimmy, which SMP seat do you have? How do you like it? I'm returning my Evolution (too narrow) for a Lite 209.


The Extra.


----------



## rose.johnp

The Dole Plantation on Oahu, Hawaii half way into a 94 mile ride.


----------



## jmitro

"climbing Mt. Scott" in Oklahoma. Strava segment has it listed as 1009 ft from bottom to top; average grade around 7-8%.
My partner introduced me to it this year, and I climbed it 5 times on this day. He's done as many as 10 in a row.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Saturday did a Metric Century in North Taiwan.


----------



## Eretz

JimmyORCA said:


> Saturday did a Metric Century in North Taiwan.


Good for you. Who took the photos? An event manager or a someone you knew? It's great that you got a shot of yourself finishing it.


----------



## Chico2000

Turned up a dirt road on today's ride. That led me to 10 more miles of climbing on narrowing dirt and gravel which eventually ended at the top of a mountain. Must have been high because they installed a fire tower here.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Eretz said:


> Good for you. Who took the photos? An event manager or a someone you knew? It's great that you got a shot of yourself finishing it.


Its people from the event that took the picture and I found online. Took a while to search through it, just under 2000 people attended.


----------



## Peter_Klim

geekjimmy said:


> The Extra.


You have nothing good to say about it?


----------



## Akirasho

... Tour de Dayton!!!!

Ok, not a race, but a casual tour of sites of interest via bicycle. This was the second year for said.


























... the first "challenge" of the day...










Interesting to note how many people walked this bridge over a highway (we all started at about the same place).



































































I'd estimate that about 60% made the walk... but certainly not all.


















.... one of the first stops was "The Urban Krag" an old church converted into a climbing center...










... it still sports some of it's stained glass...


























... another stop was The Life Enrichment Center.... a faith based outreach for the underserved which also sponsored the area's first attempt at "Yellowbike" (bicycles left around town gratis to borrow as needed... sadly, but expectedly, most were stolen... a new program is about to take off)...










They take in donated bikes (many from corporations) and help kids/people build and maintain them.


















































... Volunteers...










... they also teach kids the rules of the road...










... the usual suspects...










... they sell this for scrap... I see this as PROJECTS.


















... the first Ice Cream I've had in MONTHS!!!










... down a local MUT...


















... a few downtown businesses were on the tour...


































... and art studios...










... and perhaps a bit o coffee along the way...


















The End.


----------



## gabedad

Sunday morning 

Jones beach bike path Long island NY. I had not ridden it it 25 plus years since I moved

Also - all American Burger - Best Burger place Massapequa Ny


----------



## Cavan

My first 20 miler today


----------



## Eretz

Akirasho said:


> ... Tour de Dayton!!!!


Thanks for sharing. Nice photos. Looked like a great time.


----------



## jacksdad

Neat thread. From a favorite route;


----------



## High Gear

Nice. Tell us about the countryside you're riding in.


----------



## Cavan

It's a bike path in Oberlin Ohio. Goes for miles through the country side of Lorain County


----------



## jacksdad

My rides are around the Md shore near Berlin which is just a few miles from the ocean. Nice area with generally smooth roads and considerate drivers.


----------



## Akirasho

I was going back through my photos and thought I'd post a few at random...


















































































































































... that is prolly enuff for now...


----------



## adz8916

axlenut said:


> Hi all, here are a couple from last Saturday. Ride was North West of Orlando Florida.


So jealous. All that road to eat up without having to negotiate with the traffic like I would have to here in London


----------



## High Gear

Akirasho said:


> I was going back through my photos and thought I'd post a few at random...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is prolly enuff for now...


Akirasho, nice pics. I really like the Autumn one. We'll be seeing that soon.... BTW, what state is that in?


----------



## Akirasho

High Gear said:


> Akirasho, nice pics. I really like the Autumn one. We'll be seeing that soon.... BTW, what state is that in?


Ohio... mostly the Dayton area with some in Cincy.


----------



## eugenetsang

Pit stop at Rockland Lake.
9W ride. From Fort Lee, NJ ---> Rockland Lake State Park, NY, ---> Fort Lee


----------



## Akirasho

eugenetsang said:


> Pit stop at Rockland Lake.
> 9W ride. From Fort Lee, NJ ---> Rockland Lake State Park, NY, ---> Fort Lee


Nice pano... was that done in camera or post processed?


----------



## Eretz

Akirasho said:


> Nice pano... was that done in camera or post processed?


I agree and wish I had that ability on a camera.

I like this shot a lot below that you took. That's got wooden rims correct? Does an honor to the exhibit. You should offer them that pix for their website if they have one.


----------



## eugenetsang

Akirasho said:


> Nice pano... was that done in camera or post processed?


Akirasho,


It was actually done on my phone! Samsung galaxy nexus ftw! Too bad the megapix are low on the phone (panoramic mode).


----------



## banosser

Hwy 99 up... Chuckanut Dr down...


----------



## Akirasho

Eretz said:


> I agree and wish I had that ability on a camera.


... actually, you do.

There are several software options out there that allow you to "stitch" together a series of photos (some come with the camera software) and this one allows images with different focal lengths and exposures to be stitched together.

AutoStitch

Here are a few examples that I've recently made.


































... the software has options to tweak the images a bit and the output can be further edited with something like Adobe Elements at least.



> I like this shot a lot below that you took. That's got wooden rims correct? Does an honor to the exhibit. You should offer them that pix for their website if they have one.


... it's a replica of a Wright Brothers bicycle. Sadly, the original was stolen several years ago and to my knowledge, was never recovered (prolly went to scrap).


----------



## Eretz

Thanks Akirasho,

I'll have to look into my camera software. It's an old camera though. I'm just reading through this below URL on the Wright's bicycle shops. Shame someone stole the original from that shop. Sad. 

Wright Bicycles


----------



## eekase

Picture from my ride yesterday. It was in the 70's after ~ a week in the mid/upper 90's.


----------



## Akirasho

... many of U will scoff... but at least they were out riding...










































... oddly enuff, it was the first time I'd been on my recumbent in almost two years... then cut a sidewall!

... and twins out for a ride...


----------



## geekjimmy

During the ride:

View attachment 262649


Post-ride:

View attachment 262650


----------



## EHietpas

What no beer in the second picture.


----------



## geekjimmy

EHietpas said:


> What no beer in the second picture.


Had to put it down to take the pic... It wouldn't have been cool to drop it in the hot tub!

Edit: typo.


----------



## Merc

View attachment 262664

Here is a pic that I took this morning riding my Specialized CRUX in Malibu. Stopped at Pt. Mugu to take the picture. Beautiful ride


----------



## Merc

Here's another pic.
View attachment 262665


----------



## High Gear

geekjimmy said:


> During the ride:
> 
> View attachment 262649
> 
> 
> Post-ride:
> 
> View attachment 262650


Are those tobcco fields? I grew up harvesting broadleaf. Good way to make a dollar back then.


----------



## geekjimmy

High Gear said:


> Are those tobcco fields? I grew up harvesting broadleaf. Good way to make a dollar back then.


Yup. Rural central North Carolina.


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## Eretz

Great shots Akirasho. Dayton Ohio?

Had to take a double look at the bicycle side-by-side shots. LOL.


----------



## Akirasho

Eretz said:


> Great shots Akirasho. Dayton Ohio?
> 
> 
> Had to take a double look at the bicycle side-by-side shots. LOL.


... ya, the Big Easy... oh wait... that's not us... the Gem City... that's it.












The bike sculpture is one of my favorite little hidden gems... it sits in front of the place where the original Wright Brothers home sat (now the damn house is in Dearborn Michigan) and is modeled after one of their racing bikes.


----------



## Pedro S

Akirasho said:


> ... ya, the Big Easy... oh wait... that's not us... the Gem City... that's it.


I know we sit on a very large aquifer but I still hate the fact that the city of Dayton has no problem dumping so much of it in the Great Miami River with those fountains.


----------



## 103

*Weekly loop around Lake Solano in Northern California*


----------



## NWS Alpine

Akirasho said:


>


Riding a bike in Vibram 5 fingers is crazy. Hopefully they weren't out long. That has to hurt if you need to climb at all with all that weight.


----------



## jadenkanan

geekjimmy said:


> Yup. Rural central North Carolina.


Where exactly in North Carolina, looks very similar to the general area I live in North Carolina?


----------



## RaptorTC

Grabbed a shot as I was riding over I-69 today. (I kid you not, thats the name of the expressway)


----------



## Akirasho

Pedro S said:


> I know we sit on a very large aquifer but I still hate the fact that the city of Dayton has no problem dumping so much of it in the Great Miami River with those fountains.


... I'm no expert, but my understanding is that the water doesn't come directly from the aquafer... but buried storage of water closer to the surface (including river) which is one of the reasons that A: the water is so hard (the fountains have been running for a few years, but initially folks who parked near them were getting hard water films on their cars... now folks are warned about the spray zone) and B: the fountains don't run continuously. Besides without the spray, how could I get shots like this?


----------



## FTR

My ride up Mt Mee, just outside of Brisbane Australia yesterday:





































In new shoes:


----------



## Akirasho

... on my way home from a race a couple years ago...


































I was about a mile from a highway underpass and about a quarter mile past this shelter when common sense grabbed my bike and turned it around. Made it to the shelter with a mo wetter back.


----------



## horvatht

Just finished a rebuild on my favorite bike.
View attachment 262773


----------



## martinrm

Recently just finished my first century (100 miles) on the W&OD Trail here in Virginia.


----------



## Akirasho

martinrm said:


> Recently just finished my first century (100 miles) on the W&OD Trail here in Virginia.


... how do we know that that was from one ride? Looks suspiciously precise to me (not 100.02... not 101.5)...


----------



## coreyrichards

Congrats on the century- fantastic milestone to hit! Im sure your second will be close behind 

Heres a handful from my ride out through Starkey Park yesterday.


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


----------



## geekjimmy

jadenkanan said:


> Where exactly in North Carolina, looks very similar to the general area I live in North Carolina?


Cleveland Road, between Smithfield and I-40.


----------



## jadenkanan

geekjimmy said:


> Cleveland Road, between Smithfield and I-40.


Ah well thats about an hour and a half away from me. I live about an hour north of Raleigh in a small town called Timberlake. But with the tobacco fields and the way your neighborhood looked I thought it might have been very close.


----------



## Eretz

horvatht said:


> Just finished a rebuild on my favorite bike.
> View attachment 262773


You don't have issues with flex with a carbon frame strapped down on a trainer like that? Could I ask what you rebuilt - or did you just overhaul the bike's components [bearings, pads, chain etc...]?


----------



## horvatht

Eretz said:


> You don't have issues with flex with a carbon frame strapped down on a trainer like that? Could I ask what you rebuilt - or did you just overhaul the bike's components [bearings, pads, chain etc...]?


Yes the bike does flex on the trainer so I really don't ride it much inside. 
The rebuild was
View attachment 262802
big this time. I'm 52 and I made a big mistake. I started racing (only once) then I wrecked my new bike, this bike. I hit a curb that outlined the track at over 25mph. This bike cracked at the head tube, the top tube and the down tube. After a month of broken rib repairs. I started the repair on the bike. My background is in the carbon repair industry so repairing the bike wasn't that big a deal. It just took allot of time. If the labor wasn't free it's cheaper to replace. I then stripped the factory paint had all the logos digitized and repainted and polished the bike. Tonight was the madden voyage. 40 miles. She rides good. No problems so far.


----------



## Eretz

horvatht said:


> Yes the bike does flex on the trainer so I really don't ride it much inside.
> View attachment 262802
> 
> The rebuild was big this time. I'm 52 and I made a big mistake. I started racing (only once) then I wrecked my new bike, this bike. I hit a curb that outlined the track at over 25mph. This bike cracked at the head tube, the top tube and the down tube. After a month of broken rib repairs. I started the repair on the bike. My background is in the carbon repair industry so repairing the bike wasn't that big a deal. It just took allot of time. If the labor wasn't free it's cheaper to replace. I then stripped the factory paint had all the logos digitized and repainted and polished the bike. Tonight was the madden voyage. 40 miles. She rides good. No problems so far.


Wow. That's an amazing story for a carbon fiber frame. You must be rather talented to repair a frame like that. I must say, you can't tell that it's been ever in a crash. Digitizing the decals seems pretty high-tech to me too.

Bravo. Nice Job. I have to admit, you really are a professional.

Rubber side down.

Best of luck with the ride.


----------



## Akirasho

... it's coming...


----------



## martinrm

Akirasho said:


> ... how do we know that that was from one ride? Looks suspiciously precise to me (not 100.02... not 101.5)...


Well during the ride my computer reset at 3 miles into the ride, so i had to do an extra few miles, then i just took my computer off the mount so it would stop recording at the exact distance (so i actually did 103 miles). . . plus the rox 8.0 records per trip so it reset after each time it goes to sleep. 

Ride time was 6:57:57
Calories Burnt 5378 (this requires me to wear a heart monitor during the whole ride) 

You dont have to believe me if you dont want to, it means nothing to me. Just look up the W&OD Trail and you will believe me.




coreyrichards said:


> Congrats on the century- fantastic milestone to hit! Im sure your second will be close behind


Thanks, i plan on doing another one as soon as i get to college (Shorefire Century in Delaware)


----------



## surfinguru

A little spin through the trees yesterday evening.


----------



## geekjimmy

jadenkanan said:


> Ah well thats about an hour and a half away from me. I live about an hour north of Raleigh in a small town called Timberlake. But with the tobacco fields and the way your neighborhood looked I thought it might have been very close.


I mapped a couple of routes up that way, around Red Mountain, looking for some bigger hills that don't require driving to the west end of the state. 

What's the weekend traffic look like around you, Roxboro, etc?


----------



## ColoColo

*Cidra, Puerto Rico*

Not my daily ride, but this is where I grew up.

View attachment 262899


That water is said to be 99% pure.
View attachment 262900


Thats a Cat 3
View attachment 262901


... And that's a Cat 2. Home is down there somewhere.
View attachment 262902


----------



## Crappymonkey

Beautiful day today.










I hit a giant rock while spacing out and had to change my tire. I had two large groups ask me if I was ok, two solo riders did the same, and a guy who was driving by turned his suv around to make sure everything was alright and to see if I needed a ride anywhere. People are awesome!


----------



## oldnewbie52

Haha Every American should recognize sarcasm, too.


----------



## jadenkanan

geekjimmy said:


> I mapped a couple of routes up that way, around Red Mountain, looking for some bigger hills that don't require driving to the west end of the state.
> 
> What's the weekend traffic look like around you, Roxboro, etc?


I have not been riding out on the roads yet but since the roads are small two lane country roads it isn't a lot of traffic, but they are also used by people going to and from Durham that live out in that area, especially Moores Mill which would be on your route I'd imagine. But this is the area I plan on riding the most in because I can just go straight from my house, I just have to walk my bike out of the gravel drive way which is about a quarter mile long. And also if your coming this far north to ride there are also some marked routes in orange county only a few minutes away if you haven't ridden on those yet.


----------



## geekjimmy

jadenkanan said:


> I have not been riding out on the roads yet but since the roads are small two lane country roads it isn't a lot of traffic, but they are also used by people going to and from Durham that live out in that area, especially Moores Mill which would be on your route I'd imagine. But this is the area I plan on riding the most in because I can just go straight from my house, I just have to walk my bike out of the gravel drive way which is about a quarter mile long. And also if your coming this far north to ride there are also some marked routes in orange county only a few minutes away if you haven't ridden on those yet.


I haven't been on any of those... I'll have to take a look. I spend most of my time riding south and West of Raleigh - Garner, Apex, Smithfield, Jordan Lake, Shearon-Harris Reservoir, etc.


----------



## jadenkanan

geekjimmy said:


> I haven't been on any of those... I'll have to take a look. I spend most of my time riding south and West of Raleigh - Garner, Apex, Smithfield, Jordan Lake, Shearon-Harris Reservoir, etc.


Just found this map of all of orange county and the bike routes I mentioned. https://dotw-xfer01.dot.state.nc.us/gisdot/DOTBikeMaps/Orange/orange-front-sm.jpg


----------



## Flbikejunkie

*SAT AM ride just avoided a rain storm*

Coming home this morning turned around to see how close the storm was getting and saw this.


----------



## davegregoire

*First Half Century*

Rode the 51 mile loop yesterday morning. Great ride with a buddy of mine who doesn't really ride. He as dying in the 100 degree weather. Sorry for the bad cell phone pics.


----------



## The Papa

iPhone pictures, not the best but you get the idea! Ming Lake in Bakersfield, CA 


















My Riding partner Pat... totally not expecting me to take this HA!


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## Eretz

Great pics Akirasho as per.


----------



## Eretz

Oh and repped you.


----------



## AndreyT

I guess it is time to politely remind the participants that this is a "Post Your Daily Ride Pics" thread, not a "Post a Picture of Your Bike in the Garage" thread.


----------



## coreyrichards

Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


----------



## Dan333sp

martinrm said:


> Thanks, i plan on doing another one as soon as i get to college (Shorefire Century in Delaware)


You're in college and you're already riding a Pinarello with Chorus??? Your parents are either incredibly generous or you worked your a$$ off in whatever summer job you've been doing! Well done either way, that's a good looking bike.


----------



## geekjimmy

jadenkanan said:


> Just found this map of all of orange county and the bike routes I mentioned.


Bookmarked!


----------



## Akirasho

... last year, someone(s) decided to "dress" a spot on a local MUT...




























It would usually last a couple days...


----------



## Akirasho

These pics ring a bell... (I had to think of something)


----------



## FTR

This morning.
Early in Brisbane's outer northern suburbs, in the fog.


----------



## Skoezie

Took this shot on my commute this morning at 6:49


----------



## Eretz

Nice shots FTR and Skoezie. FTR, is that Australia or California?


----------



## FTR

Eretz said:


> Nice shots FTR and Skoezie. FTR, is that Australia or California?


Australia.
I have some other pics in this thread too.


----------



## Akirasho

... yes, these were taken on my ride yesterday... to the National Museum of the United States Air Force...


































... my bike in the shadows...










Nucular Power (decommissioned and never went online)










... and the reason for the visit...










































... a consolation for not getting a retired SHUTTLE at the BIRTHPLACE OF AVIATION is a shuttle trainer module (inside the Super Guppy transport)... sigh.

... oh, and the old master....










Thousands drove to the grounds to witness the landing... being on a bike made leaving said grounds a breeze (only one gate was open)!


----------



## MDEN

From my ride yesterday 

<a href="https://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa97/mad357/?action=view&current=32005F2D-EE00-47E6-A7B7-2B7B009FDFF6-814-0000005F029BB292.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa97/mad357/32005F2D-EE00-47E6-A7B7-2B7B009FDFF6-814-0000005F029BB292.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## FTR

Mt Nebo, just outside of Brisbane, Australia.










A couple of my teamie's.










Who says road bikes are only for riding on roads??










Post ride drinks.


----------



## High Gear

FTR said:


> Mt Nebo, just outside of Brisbane, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my teamie's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says road bikes are only for riding on roads??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post ride drinks.


Niiice!


----------



## MDEN

Cranking the kanc ( kancamagus ) white mountains 
New Hampshire


----------



## Bill Bikie

*So get a lighter camera!*



Special Eyes said:


> Even though I'm a photographer, I never carry a camera. I take my ride too seriously to stop for pics or to carry the camera with me.


C'mon dude! A true photographer always has some kind of camera with them. I'm and artist/photographer and always have a camera, or at least a smart phone with a built-in camera.

I like capturing interesting images, and no, they're not always gallery quality or even worth framing, but they all impact me.


----------



## Akirasho

... this weekend's ride put me back on the recumbent for the first time in almost 2 years...


----------



## Eretz

Akirasho said:


> ... this weekend's ride put me back on the recumbent for the first time in almost 2 years...


You'll be forever known for those Airborne and 'Dale socks!




MDEN said:


> Cranking the kanc ( kancamagus ) white mountains
> New Hampshire


You had some heat up there, almost in the 90's on Saturday and Sunday. Usually it's around mid 70's but it almost touched 90F in Lincoln on Sunday. I wish there was elevation like that around me.

Great shot.



coreyrichards said:


> Congrats on the century- fantastic milestone to hit! Im sure your second will be close behind
> 
> Heres a handful from my ride out through Starkey Park yesterday.


Another nice one too.



FTR said:


> Mt Nebo, just outside of Brisbane, Australia.
> Post ride drinks.


Okay, that one did it for me. LOL. Always a beer shot to top off a perfect ride.


----------



## KeithIrwin

arai_speed said:


> My daily ride is the road seen below, the one on the right cutting through the canyon:
> 
> Here is a street view of the road:
> 
> It includes this memorial which I see every time I ride the road:


Wow, that's epic.


----------



## Akirasho

Eretz said:


> You'll be forever known for those Airborne and 'Dale socks!


... I do have more than the two pair, although, even I find it kind of odd that they keep creapin' in to all my pics...


----------



## sgonzo2k

*Jones Beach - Nikon Theater*

This is a 360 degree view of the parking lot of Jones Beach-Nikon Theater in NY... I ride here constantly every weekend in the bike trail that follows the Wantagh Parkway. Click on the link because I tried embedding it but I wasnt succesfull.

360 Panorama

<script src="http://occipital.com/360/embed.js?pano=zMqygp&width=640&height=480"></script>


----------



## Eretz

Link works. 

Brighton Beach and a PS188 here. LOL


----------



## tazzmacd

*My Morning ride and while i was on Vacation*

Picture during Vacation and one of my morning ride


----------



## stevesbike

a 12% descent to the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## ecub

sgonzo2k said:


> This is a 360 degree view of the parking lot of Jones Beach-Nikon Theater in NY... I ride here constantly every weekend in the bike trail that follows the Wantagh Parkway. Click on the link because I tried embedding it but I wasnt succesfull.
> 
> 360 Panorama
> 
> <script src="http://occipital.com/360/embed.js?pano=zMqygp&width=640&height=480"></script>


Nice app. I just installed it on my Samsung SII. Pretty easy to use.


----------



## sgonzo2k

ecub said:


> Nice app. I just installed it on my Samsung SII. Pretty easy to use.


Yeah its pretty cool...post some pics here if you get a chance!


----------



## stunzeed

View attachment 263693


----------



## sgonzo2k

Eretz said:


> Link works.
> 
> Brighton Beach and a PS188 here. LOL


Nice thats not too far away from where I live. Where do you usually ride?


----------



## FTR

stunzeed said:


> View attachment 263693


Short ride.


----------



## ecub

sgonzo2k said:


> Yeah its pretty cool...post some pics here if you get a chance!


For sure. Picking up a new Tricross soon. Attaching a rack, so I can carry most of my camera gear with me. I'm just trying to find some kind of pannier bag for the camera gear. I can't really go where I want to go with my Madone and I don't really have a way to carry the gear I want. At least with the Tricross, I can go almost anywhere.


----------



## sgonzo2k

June 2012 - Overlooking Long Island Expressway... this is before I bought my road bike so excuse my old giant MTB







June 2012 - Jones Beach - Nikon Theather









August 2012 - I wasn't riding on this one but it is a block away from where I work. This just happend almost 2 months ago.Sad really. May he rest in peace. If you want to read what happened go to this link: ghostbikes.org


----------



## Peter_Klim

FTR said:


> Short ride.


At first, I thought you were refering to the short ride in the Jone's Beach parking lot a few posts back


----------



## Eretz

sgonzo2k said:


> Nice thats not too far away from where I live. Where do you usually ride?


I lived on Neptune in Coney Island and later lower Manhattan for awhile. I rode the entire city end to end. I worked that area as well as Long Island and up state among other near-by counties. I think commuting on bike in that part of NYC [around jones beach] is the tru-bees knees.


----------



## banosser

Lopez Island, Salish Sea, WA

















































and you bring the 6 yr old so he can pump up the flat...


----------



## Peter_Klim

nee how?


----------



## Eretz

TANN22W said:


> 真的很漂亮。


我同意他的說法。

Great memories for everyone involve banosser. Looks like a great day.


----------



## nOOky

I had to go, and it seemed like as good a spot as any. Not many people know where this is


----------



## Eretz

tann22w said:


> 里面的风景真好。


再次，我會同意你的看法


----------



## Eretz

weird, tann22w's post was deleted.


----------



## Hughes326

cool.....


----------



## Peter_Klim

Eretz said:


> weird, tann22w's post was deleted.


I think he put a Chines curse on this thread.


----------



## philipw33

last sundays morning ride


----------



## Eretz

^^^^^^
philipw33, amazing!!!


----------



## [email protected]

wow there's some awesome pics in this thread... here's one from little cottonwood canyon in Utah which seems to be becoming my "go to" ride


----------



## gabedad

*Rockport MA*

Rode from chelmsford ma to rockport ma 57.7 miles. Beautiful day. My longest ride to date but I am only back riding about 3 months after almost 30 years.


----------



## coreyrichards

Been a while since Ive posted new pics-- been too busy out riding! Loved the pano of the golden gate, as well as some views of hilly terrain. Its pretty flat here in Florida!

Heres a few taken within the past couple weeks 


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


----------



## Eretz

Akirasho said:


> ... I do have more than the two pair, although, even I find it kind of odd that they keep creapin' in to all my pics...


Are you back from vacation?


----------



## FTR

From Father's day last weekend.
Riding with my 6 year old.


----------



## Eretz

FTR, great pictures! You can never take enough.


----------



## Akirasho

Eretz said:


> Are you back from vacation?


Yes!!! and wearing different socks...!

... a group of us took off a couple days ago with only one real "challenge" along the route....
























































Yay!


----------



## Eretz

Glad seeing you back. And again, great pictures! That looks like one steep paved climb - and cars share that road? At least one way it looks like they share the path.


----------



## Akirasho

Eretz said:


> That looks like one steep paved climb - and cars share that road? At least one way it looks like they share the path.


... it prolly peeks at 10% but most of it is prolly at 8... there is a separate path available for cyclists/pedestrians, but if you're gonna ride in the road.. you might as well ride in the road...


----------



## coreyrichards

A handful from my first sunrise ride this morning. Looking forward to making it a regular thing 


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


----------



## Edhunt

Weekend Ride


----------



## Eretz

Edhunt said:


> Weekend Ride


I like the bridge walkway shot.




coreyrichards said:


> A handful from my first sunrise ride this morning. Looking forward to making it a regular thing


Nice picture.


----------



## jstorm940

*Daily ride, Hong Kong*

A picture of a road I ride in Hong Kong sometimes. This is
the road to Tai Mo Shan, the highest point in Hong Kong.


----------



## Eretz

Ever walked the last section where the weather satellite radar is stationed?


----------



## Edhunt

Thanks Eretz,

That shot is as you are entering DC from Virginia.


----------



## jstorm940

*Tai Mo Shan*

Yes, I have hiked up there, and beyond a few times. On a clear day, its beautiful up there.


----------



## Akirasho

Edhunt said:


> Weekend Ride


... time to piggyback onto someone else's thread... not the weekend, but a couple years ago...


----------



## nOOky

Went with her for a short 30 mile ride. Gorgeous day out, a bit windy but still nice.
I actually stopped to take a few cell phone shots, and just to look around a bit for a change. That's not like me usually!


----------



## maximum7

Couple of weeks ago in Tahoe.
View attachment 264388


View attachment 264389


View attachment 264390


----------



## FTR

Went for a ride with just one other guy today.










Managed to find myself a little lost due to Google Maps today.
The upside of being lost was stumbling into this.




























These buildings were once part of the Wolston Park Psychiatric Hospital west of Brisbane.
It seems they are now going to be incorporated into a new housing development.


----------



## Akirasho

*Last Night, I Visited The Queen...*

... City, that is...


----------



## Eretz

You're the guy who can walk on water?









maximum7, nice over view.









FTR, looks as if they're sand blasting down to the original brick. Nice shots.









Akirasho, what do you do? Sprint ahead, ride against traffic to get these shots? LOL


----------



## Crappymonkey

maximum7 said:


> Couple of weeks ago in Tahoe.
> View attachment 264388


Beautiful shot. I wish there was stuff like that around where I live. 

These are some recent cell phone pictures

Last night along the Lakeshore path in Toronto









On labor day from a ride I like to do in the area around the Rouge Valley


----------



## High Gear

I'm waiting for the leaves to change before I post MY pics.....


----------



## dowsiany

Monday afternoon ride - White Rock, BC, Canada.


----------



## Bonn55ie

This was taken one week after Al Davis passed away.


----------



## Akirasho

High Gear said:


> I'm waiting for the leaves to change before I post MY pics.....


... weel, since I've got pics from days gone by...


----------



## ParadigmDawg

Csstone495 said:


> Around the lake


 That looks familiar. Not sure it's the same place but sure looks close.


----------



## Eretz

Crappymonkey, 

What type of camera do you have in order to take a shot like this one below?


----------



## Eretz

I'm so *not ready to see Fall pictures yet*. That means slick roads with leaf covered turns and the baseball-card effect when leaves get stuck between fork and tire. Ugh.

Akirasho, nice shots by the way none-the-less.


----------



## Crappymonkey

Eretz said:


> Crappymonkey,
> 
> What type of camera do you have in order to take a shot like this one below?


They were all taken with my cell phone (Samsung Galaxy S i897) and some post processing in Adobe Lightroom. When I want to go for a ride and take some nicer pictures I'll take my Canon S95.


----------



## Akirasho

*As Seen On Yesterday's Ride...*


----------



## Eretz

I'm really liking those that post panoramic shots within their mix of regular stuff.


----------



## 9W9W

*my post office evening ride*

Big fan of this thread! Here are some from my usual evening ride. No post process, all iphone pics and most on the move..

This ride starts just south of the GWB on the NJ side (which connects northern NJ to upper Manhattan/NYC), loops me onto the bridge, heads into palisades park for a bit, then back out onto 9W and heads north into NY state



GWB from Palisades park












GWB bike path connecting Manhattan and NJ:











Southbound view towards NYC:











Northbound you can see the cliffs of Palisades park towering over the Hudson river:











These cliffs contain some great relatively car free roads:





























Route 9W with its wide rider friendly shoulders:






























nice rollers:












*heading back home to*....CHUNKY PAM DIRRRTY JERZY COMEDY (north jersey and the jersey shore) - YouTube)



















I turned around early but still got caught in the dark on this ride, 'bout thirty miles round trip.


----------



## curlymaple42

About to leave my town for a ride north.


----------



## 9W9W

Sorry for the large pics. I got excited. Ha. 

Here are two from my recent trip to BC. This is the Sea to Sky highway from Vancouver to Whistler. It's *not* my ride... but I would love for it be! Beautiful.


----------



## arai_speed

9W9W said:


> Sorry for the large pics. I got excited. Ha.
> 
> Here are two from my recent trip to BC. This is the Sea to Sky highway from Vancouver to Whistler. It's *not* my ride... but I would love for it be! Beautiful.


Stunning!


----------



## Bill Bikie

Akirasho[/QUOTE said:


> Nice, thanks. I liked the Great Blue Heron. We have many in my area of area in southeastern Minnesota on the Mississippi.


----------



## jta

you've already been reported as spam.


----------



## JSumner13

Great ride in southeast Massachusetts yesterday


----------



## Akirasho

... a couple of pics not posted at https://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/how-my-attempt-double-went-horribly-wrong-290665.html


----------



## nordy643

Mt. Hamilton (Lick Observatory) on Sunday morning

<img src="https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/132424_892509107460_91702567_o.jpg" width="600">


----------



## Akirasho

... just a guy on a bike...

I like this shot. It kinda illustrates one aspect of cycling... the solo ride.


----------



## RubyRoad

It was a beautiful sunny afternoon in Blacksburg today, perfect for a ride. Here are some pictures I took on the way.


----------



## Edhunt

Gorgeous!


----------



## red elvis

*Venice Beach to Palos Verdes Ride*

50 miles easy. It was fun.


----------



## JSumner13

Great ride!


----------



## Eretz

Great shots.


----------



## Dan333sp

Club ride on a beautiful day...


----------



## gabedad

Seacoast Century this past weekend


----------



## gabedad

oops - how about with pictures :aureola:


----------



## curlymaple42

Nice! I didn't get any pictures on my benefit ride. It was crappy weather for most of the time, but at least not hot!


----------



## mandvm

Couple of shots from my daily ride in Southeast AK. Nice wide shoulders, newly paved last year. :thumbsup:


----------



## RubyRoad

gabedad said:


> oops - how about with pictures :aureola:


Nice pictures, it must have been a great ride!


----------



## ecub

red elvis said:


> 50 miles easy. It was fun.


Hmmm. I seriously need to find a job out there so I could ride with you guys!


----------



## Carbon-reviews

That looks great


----------



## JimmyORCA

Went for a ride with some buddies around Sun Moon Lake in Taiwan.


----------



## Akirasho

... is there any cultural significance to the pink boat??? Kewl pics!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Akirasho said:


> ... is there any cultural significance to the pink boat??? Kewl pics!


Nope, its just different companies doing boat tours in the lake.


----------



## disfunkd

this thread has inspired me so much, i just wish i didnt live in the damp wet UK !! i cannot wait for my felt f85 13 to arrive .. !


----------



## Akirasho

... actually the start of a night ride last Friday...



















... about nine of us had nothing better to do than to tempt fate and piss off a couple of drivers as we toddled around the downtown area round 9PM...

We all had lights and a couple on their recumbent trikes had "Mothership" lighting systems. Short but sweet ride.


----------



## Eretz

An Area 51 moment. I bet most drivers weren't expecting a bunch of cyclists out there with lighting systems.


----------



## rcc24

Great pics everybody!


----------



## rcc24

Akirasho said:


> ... I'm no expert, but my understanding is that the water doesn't come directly from the aquafer... but buried storage of water closer to the surface (including river) which is one of the reasons that A: the water is so hard (the fountains have been running for a few years, but initially folks who parked near them were getting hard water films on their cars... now folks are warned about the spray zone) and B: the fountains don't run continuously. Besides without the spray, how could I get shots like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking ride, love klein frames.


----------



## defboob

one of my lunch ride routes, the pano is from last month - the last two are more recent, love seeing the fall colors, but that means the weather turning bad soon too :cryin:


----------



## Eretz

JimmyORCA said:


> Went for a ride with some buddies around Sun Moon Lake in Taiwan.












JimmyORCA, help me out, I got half of what that sign said.


Great photos by the way. I looked at the guide this afternoon for cyclists. Seems like a real great scenic experience - with tons of climbing.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Hills ahead
Recommend walking your bike


----------



## Eretz

Thanks.


----------



## rlee96

Durt said:


> Saturday's ride through George Bush Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noble Road Trail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trees burned in last summer's fire. Photo didn't come out as hoped. Doesn't do it justice.


Just curious, how is your bike standing up?


----------



## takmanjapan

Oh Canada! Rocky Mountains are sweet!


----------



## red elvis

*Better late than never.*

This was our venice to palos verdes and back ride two weeks ago.


----------



## Eretz

rlee96 said:


> Just curious, how is your bike standing up?


Stick. You can see it in one of the shots.


----------



## Eretz

Nice shot, the best of the set.


----------



## red elvis

*Crystal Lake Cafe Ride*

This picture was taken this morning.


----------



## nickanzo




----------



## jstorm940

*A recent ride in Hong Kong*

Looking down from the top of Lau Fau Shan, looking
toward Shenzhen in China, across the bay. Pretty steep
climb, but not too long.


----------



## threebikes

Florida


----------



## jta

Spectacular - very cool to be able to see different parts of the world through a cyclist's perspective. Is that the natural color of the sky? Looks smoggier than southern california on an august afternoon. Hope it doesn't affect your riding. Finish your EPO or no dessert for you.


----------



## LuckyB

They're not my daily ride pictures, they're vacation ride pictures with a rental bike w/ helmet, a LBS jersey, fitness shorts, cross trainer shoes, a bottle of water from the 7-eleven......and a terrific ride! About 60 miles worth, 20 Thursday evening and 40 Friday morning.

















































































I call it "Tour of Sarasota's Keys." All pictures taken w/ Razr.


----------



## hmagallon

Northern California


----------



## Eretz

LuckyB said:


> They're not my daily ride pictures, they're vacation ride pictures with a rental bike w/ helmet, a LBS jersey, fitness shorts, cross trainer shoes, a bottle of water from the 7-eleven......and a terrific ride! About 60 miles worth, 20 Thursday evening and 40 Friday morning.
> 
> All pictures taken w/ Razr.


Gulf of Mexico Drive.

How warm was the weather while riding? I've done a fair amount of sailing in that area.


----------



## Eretz

hmagallon said:


> Northern California


Like the flat finish black on the Felt. Great shot.


----------



## Eretz

Every time I see this photo I think, WTFBBQ and then laugh my arse off. What were they thinking with the *STOP* sign?



threebikes said:


> Florida


----------



## LuckyB

Eretz said:


> Gulf of Mexico Drive.
> 
> How warm was the weather while riding? I've done a fair amount of sailing in that area.


It was in the mid 80's, but early Friday morning it was about 70 when I started out, finished at about 84 F. Great ride, wish that I had my own bike though.


----------



## jsigone

somewhere on Palomar Mt about 4k ft up


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## davidof

*Cormet de Roselend Autumn Snow*

Cormet de Roselend, photos from Tuesday 16th October 2012

This is coming out of Albertville as you enter the Beaufort valley










The lac de Roselend above Beaufort










approaching the col










Cormet de Roselend



















http://www.trainingloops.com/cormet-de-roselend_David_17-10-2012.htm - ride and route
http://www.strava.com/athletes/1078863
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl1z8189ULg


----------



## Eretz

Beautiful scenery davidof. So you blew a tire after Amie and walked 5 clicks? Wow what a full day. Luckily you found a bike shop opened. I liked the part where you isolated with a Figaro. -classic.


----------



## threebikes

Every time I see this photo I think, WTFBBQ and then laugh my arse off. What were they thinking with the *STOP* sign?[/QUOTE]





The pavement behind my bars and seat is a landing strip. The STOP sign is ground mounted so it does not hit a wing.


----------



## Eretz




----------



## wetpaint

Getting colder here and the leaves are starting to drop


----------



## Eretz




----------



## bvber

Designated bike trail along the Lake Michigan in Chicago, IL










Underpass 









The other side of underpass









Burnham Park just off of bike trail









Burnham Park Field House


----------



## Chronism

Ride down Riverside Dr. along the James River in RVA...


----------



## Peter_Klim

These beautiful autumn fotos make me miss living in upstate NY. 

Maybe the near future winter fotos will cheer me up


----------



## High Gear

Amazingly beautiful.


----------



## PTSTORK53

Wow! Nice photos of the Great Blue Heron! I'm impressed!


----------



## qwertasdfg24

*Fall in Western NY*

industrial park on my way to work


----------



## Shaba

Hilly Hundred Ride, Indiana, Sunday Oct. 21, 2012. Beautiful day in the Morgan Monroe State Forest.


----------



## BlackIce619

Pictures are amazing! Thanks to everyone who has submitted!!!! 

I need to snap some pics...


----------



## Samac

Beautiful pics! Looks like you have Bio-Wheels water bottles. Any chance the pics are from SW Ohio or western North Carolina. The last on looks like it might be the Ohio River. And, man, it looks like fall and winter can't be far behind!:cryin:


----------



## coreyrichards

Awesome pics guys! I love seeing some fall foliage- we dont get a whole lot of color change here in Florida. Envious! Hoping to see a bit this weekend on the Santa Fe Century in Gainesville. Some pics from the past few weeks of riding.


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


Untitled by cmr0385, on Flickr


----------



## Wooga




----------



## Jpcoates155

Kailua, Hawaii on O'ahu


----------



## homebrewevolver

axlenut said:


> Hi all, here are a couple from last Saturday. Ride was North West of Orlando Florida.
> 
> Route used: Back door to Yalaha Bakery with dirt sections in Winter Garden, FL | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE


motobecane phantom cross pro... i know cause i have one too


----------



## davidof

Eretz said:


> Beautiful scenery davidof. So you blew a tire after Amie and walked 5 clicks? Wow what a full day. Luckily you found a bike shop opened. I liked the part where you isolated with a Figaro. -classic.


I was lucky not to have a serious accident. Anyway with the Galibier reopened I took the B bike from Modane to Grenoble over this iconic col.


----------



## Eretz

Great shot. You should have spray painted your name on the route. By the way, it's my favourite type of road construction, especially in the rain, davidof.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

I don't have a daily route but here's my new daily bike,


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

View attachment 267542


Apparently this is the best place to roll up your portable mattress.


----------



## Eretz

NateDieselF4i said:


> I don't have a daily route but here's my new daily bike,


Now your mission is to wear it out.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Eretz said:


> Now your mission is to wear it out.


Hah maybe in time for the 2014 bad boy?

N+1 and all haha


----------



## Eretz

NateDieselF4i said:


> Hah maybe in time for the 2014 bad boy?
> 
> N+1 and all haha


Diesel and a CBR. Nice combo.

I repped you by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## JimmyORCA

My after ride work, one minute its nice and bright, the next its sunset in Taipei.


----------



## High Gear

Nice Sidis. Wish they could be a better fit for me....


----------



## 251

36x32 is useful.


----------



## love4himies

Beautiful pics, everybody. Every place in the world has some beauty to it.

On my ride today, enjoying the exceptional temperatures were are seeing in southern Ontario: Sorry for the quality, I took them with my old Blackberry.

Along the 1000 Island Parkway, a km from my house:

View attachment 267643


View attachment 267645


Landon Bay along the Parkway:

View attachment 267644


View attachment 267642


My street just off the Parkway:

View attachment 267646


----------



## maximum7

> My after ride work, one minute its nice and bright, the next its sunset in Taipei.


Jimmy, quit taking pics with the Wiler. Don't you still have your 695? :wink:


----------



## JimmyORCA

maximum7 said:


> Jimmy, quit taking pics with the Wiler. Don't you still have your 695? :wink:


Yeah, I still have my 695, will take it out next week.


----------



## martinrm

Got one last in before Hurricane Sandy, you can see the clouds and bad weather was already rolling in while on my ride. It was extremely windy and i probably should not have been riding.
Anyways, enjoy the photos.


----------



## annajoust

now that's a bike!!


----------



## AlanE

martinrm said:


> Got one last in before Hurricane Sandy, you can see the clouds and bad weather was already rolling in while on my ride. It was extremely windy and i probably should not have been riding.
> Anyways, enjoy the photos. ]


Looks like Bridgewater, NJ.


----------



## annajoust

qwertasdfg24 said:


> industrial park on my way to work


awesome view! those colors are beautiful


----------



## Cannot

Kids wanted to go to Mildale Farm in Edgerton, KS. Only 8 miles away from our home so I decided to ride. It was cold...about 45.


While waiting for them, used cell phone to take this picture.

Mildale Farm, Edgerton, KS by ShyangWunique, on Flickr



Wife brought my real gears. 

Mildale Farm by ShyangWunique, on Flickr



Mildale Farm by ShyangWunique, on Flickr


----------



## Ride-Fly

banosser said:


>


Hey is that picture from inside the convention hall of the Doubletree hotel in Portland, OR? Looks like it is in prep for the bus ride to Seattle for the STP.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

This morning!
View attachment 267768


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

A couple more. 
View attachment 267770

View attachment 267771


----------



## Ride-Fly

jmitro said:


> "climbing Mt. Scott" in Oklahoma. Strava segment has it listed as 1009 ft from bottom to top; average grade around 7-8%.
> My partner introduced me to it this year, and I climbed it 5 times on this day. He's done as many as 10 in a row.


That must be the only "mountain" in all of OK!! I spent 4 yrs in OKC and those were the years that I gave up cycling. Good for you that your locale hasn't stopped you from riding like it did me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly

Akirasho said:


> I was going back through my photos and thought I'd post a few at random...


Ok that is the best picture of your entire album!!! I love those shorts. 

WRT your Klein, I love it! Wish mine was still ridable, but it has a flared headtube. 

Hey Aki, have you added any more bikes to your stable? I can't remember if you had any carbon steeds. 

Ride ON brother!!!


----------



## Ride-Fly

red elvis said:


> 50 miles easy. It was fun.


Hey Red Elvis, just curious but what ethnicity is your group? I'd hazard a guess but I don't want to offend. I'm Korean so I like to see more Asian riders. Ride ON!!


----------



## Akirasho

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Aki, have you added any more bikes to your stable? I can't remember if you had any carbon steeds.
> 
> Ride ON brother!!!


... the only full carbon ride is the Kuota... but it's certainly not new...


----------



## High Gear

Ride-Fly said:


> Ok that is the best picture of your entire album!!! I love those shorts.
> 
> WRT your Klein, I love it! Wish mine was still ridable, but it has a flared headtube.
> 
> Hey Aki, have you added any more bikes to your stable? I can't remember if you had any carbon steeds.
> 
> Ride ON brother!!!


Two nice pics! Can't the head tube be fixed? Is it that the bearing pocket is ovalized?


----------



## scottzj

Here are a few shots of a team photo shoot. Got some serious hill climbs out in the forest too. The last pic is with me in the back, but only due to nailing a huge bridge bump and almost loosing my seat bag, so I stopped to fix it and played catch up with the team.


----------



## Ride-Fly

High Gear said:


> Two nice pics! Can't the head tube be fixed? Is it that the bearing pocket is ovalized?


I asked about it at a shop in Boulder and they said it couldn't be fixed. Aluminum isn't as repairable as steel or Ti or carbon. I suppose some experienced welder in AL could replace the entire headtube but it would n't be worth the cost. You could find used Kleins like mine for ~$300 on CL and ebay.

I do miss the ride of the Quantum. Extremely smooth and stiff. Laterally stiff and vertically compliant!  Seriously though, it was probably the stiffest laterally of any bike I've ever ridden and was a pure rocket ship. On fairly smooth roads, it was butter smooth and quiet. Just didn't handle chip seal and cracks very well.


----------



## BigBadConrad

*baby on board*

Rode the MTB at South Mt. Park in Phx today. Came across this guy...and his baby! This is a pretty rugged trail so I was surprised. The little boy was sacked out cold while Dad bounced him around over some big rocks. The trailer does have a shock (look close).


----------



## colorider7

*Lookout Mountain -- Golden Colorado*

I usually try to find a way to work this into a ride at least once or twice a week -- classic loop in the foothills near Golden, CO -- Lookout Mountain -- something like 1,500 vertical in about 4 miles -- amazaing scenery and connections from there to all kinds of great rides -- Good Riding -- Colorider


----------



## threebikes




----------



## Wooga




----------



## Wooga

Wooga said:


>


----------



## YamaDan

Saddleback


----------



## 1spd

Got out for a quick mtb ride yesterday. First ride out on the trails since Sandy paid us a visit (been out on the road a lot). 

The bridge isn't quite where it should be. Sucks as this was a bridge we just replaced over the summer in preparation for a pretty large annual mtb ride. Now I know why we put in anchor poles! Guess they lost the last bridge all together when the stream (you can see the large bridge in the background that traverses it)


----------



## NWS Alpine

JimmyORCA said:


> Yeah, I still have my 695, will take it out next week.


You should change your username to JimmyTriestina now :thumbsup: Nice bike


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

My not very exotic ride this morning:










Wet and mud covered roads were the order of the day.


----------



## Akirasho

... more of a weekend/Veteran's Day kinda thingy...


----------



## JimmyORCA

NWS Alpine said:


> You should change your username to JimmyTriestina now :thumbsup: Nice bike


Took this out for a Saturday ride, have not ridden this bike in over a year.


----------



## 1spd

^^ I can only imagine what the other bike must look like if you haven't ridden this one for a year! Wish I had that problem.

If you don't mind me asking, what saddle bag is that? I'm trying to find something that is somewhat compact that doesn't loop around the seat post as my inner thighs always seem to rub on the strap and starts messing up my shorts.


----------



## JimmyORCA

1spd said:


> ^^ I can only imagine what the other bike must look like if you haven't ridden this one for a year! Wish I had that problem.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what saddle bag is that? I'm trying to find something that is somewhat compact that doesn't loop around the seat post as my inner thighs always seem to rub on the strap and starts messing up my shorts.


Thats a Scicon 230cc saddle bag


----------



## speedcat

Wow, seriously? Is this North Orlando location far from civilization? How easy is it to access? Its awesome!


----------



## maximum7

> Took this out for a Saturday ride, have not ridden this bike in over a year.


Umm...I thought you were going to take out the 695?


----------



## Donn2ie

This is in front of the Oakland Raiders headquarters in Alameda CA.


----------



## JimmyORCA

maximum7 said:


> Umm...I thought you were going to take out the 695?


Having a little FIT issue with that bike, still sorting it out. Thats why took the ORCA out for a ride or two.


----------



## bwbishop

Rode from Carmel to Paso Robles last Friday. Beautiful ride down Hwy 1.

This is from Hurricane Point.


----------



## 9W9W

bwb,
Simply stunning. :shocked: You are very lucky. Did you ride from home or drive&ride?


----------



## just2wheels

arai_speed said:


> My daily ride is the road seen below, the one on the right cutting through the canyon....


It would cost me a plane ticket, Minimum 1 night hotel stay, + more travel expenses, to ride my bike in such splended setting ONE day! count your blessings......


----------



## bwbishop

9W9W said:


> bwb,
> Simply stunning. :shocked: You are very lucky. Did you ride from home or drive&ride?


I drove to Carmel from Gilroy and rode down with 6 other dudes from our club. Finished up with catered dinner at a winery in Paso and we all drove home from there.


----------



## burgrat

Wooga said:


>


I miss riding along the Schuykill. I love going from Center City up to Valley Forge. Keep the photos coming, I'm jealous!


----------



## lilybay

Cycling in snowing day.


----------



## BigBadConrad

*Paradise Valley, AZ*

Today's ride, 75 and sunny. Top of Hummingbird Lane on Quartz Mt. in PV, looking East.


----------



## CActuskid

Carlsbad, CA last summer, wish I could be there next week


----------



## 9W9W

I'm currently studying for my CPA license and as the exam draws nearer and the temps drop, I find myself riding less and less. Nonetheless, I snapped this today at the start of my ride through Palisades park. GWB connecting NJ to upper Manhattan in the background.


----------



## nOOky

About 42 miles on my high-end Huffy. The crushed limestone was kind of soft, made for a good workout.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

View attachment 269110


Gorgeous day in the Napa Valley!


----------



## Akirasho

... did U add that flare or are U that good a photog?


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

It's unedited. Snapped directly from my ole' iPhone 4.


----------



## TickDoc

*rare monday off*

and a nice bikeride to the pedestrian bridge. What a nice day...I need to take more mondays off!


----------



## Merc

Nice ride down PCH to Zuma Beach
View attachment 269128


----------



## davegregoire

A nice ride up to the mountains outside Vegas.


----------



## ulu

*Santa Ana's*

Here is one from my ride last week. 3-5 foot winter swell with Santa Ana's on it. Went for a 22 mile ride after a 2 hour surf.


----------



## NWS Alpine

There was some nice windswell today on my ride. About 6-10 foot which is great for West Palm Beach area :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR

Rhon3da said:


> I take my ride too seriously to stop for pics or to carry the camera with me.


You need to get over yourself then.


----------



## colorider7

*Rocky Mountain High*

Genesee CO looking west around 8:30am this morning. 40 mile loop. 3,500 vert. Pure heaven on the new bike. Happy Thanksgiving and good riding... Colorider


----------



## colorider7

Another amazing ride today on the new machine -- my local loop up in Summit County CO -- 75 miles and 5,000 vert -- felt like I was floating up the mountain passes -- I hope this warm weather contiues for a few more days and thanks Ernesto! -- Good Riding... Colorider


----------



## LostViking

poff said:


> Not everyday, just once in a while. Note the local wild life. Sorry for crappy iphone pics.


New Zealand?


----------



## LostViking

*Western Lolland, Denmark*










Whenever I'm in Denmark, I love riding around the country roads there.










Although The Nederlands (aka Holland) is better known for its windmills, there are still many working mills to be found in Denmark as well. This one along one of my normal rides is in the aptly named town of Vindby (Wind City) on Lolland.



















Many of my rides on Lolland seem to find a beach like the one above at thier midpoint, many of which are unoccupied even on sunny days - nice if you want to take a cool dip before starting your return trip.

Below is a picture of my Spesh Allez near a typical Danish church in Horslunde.










Lolland has a reputation for being flat, but there are some nice rolling hills as well as a very hilly area the locals refere to, somewhat toungue in cheek, as the "Lolland Alps". Roads are generally good and not highly trafficked.










Rural landscape with half-timbered farmhouses with thatched roofs (like the one above) dotting fields of grains, sugar-beets, cows and horses. Nice area to ride through.

Below is a picture of Nakskov Fjord at sunset. A nice bike path will take you from the town of Nakskov to this beach area called Hestehoved ("The Horse's Head").


----------



## LostViking

*Easton, Maryland*

My most regular riding occurs on Maryland's Eastern Shore - in the Easton (Oxford, St. Michaels) Area.




























Area is flat, but can be very windy. Good roads, many with wide shoulders making cycling easy. 
Largely rural with cornfields and soybean fields in season and beautiful waterviews and sunsets year-round. 
Lots of wildlife including white-tailed deer, wild turkeys, bald eagles and osprey being fairly common.
The route between Easton and Oxford (below) is particularly popular with cyclists.










Below is an older pic of my bike at the Oxford Ferry Landing - terminus of my Easton-Oxford-Easton rides (about 20 miles there and back). 
I'll often sit on the bench here and watch the osprey fish before heading back to Easton..


----------



## jays35

SRock24 said:


> a thread for posting you daily ride and some pics about it... go ahead, brag a little!
> 
> My ride: first ride of the season... man that felt good --> 27 miles, 16.8 mph pace (not to bad for the first ride of the season)
> 
> nothing like 55 and sunny for a trip to downtown saint paul



View attachment 269380


My Black Friday picture! About 28 degrees in SW Missouri.


----------



## 1spd

*Thanksgiving Dash*

Yep, got caught up in the mild weather and enjoying the day and basically just lost track of time. Had to put in a big push to make it back to the house in time to get ready to head out to my sisters house for Thanksgiving. Apparently my daughter was outside snapping some pictures for her photography class and well...here's one of me booking up the street to get home in time. I failed though, the wife was pretty ticked and just waiting to let loose! Oh well, it was great ride regardless.


----------



## LostViking

1spd said:


> Yep, got caught up in the mild weather and enjoying the day and basically just lost track of time. Had to put in a big push to make it back to the house in time to get ready to head out to my sisters house for Thanksgiving. Apparently my daughter was outside snapping some pictures for her photography class and well...here's one of me booking up the street to get home in time. I failed though, the wife was pretty ticked and just waiting to let loose! Oh well, it was great ride regardless.


Nice bike! Dash on! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking

jays35 said:


> View attachment 269380
> 
> 
> My Black Friday picture! About 28 degrees in SW Missouri.


Ouch - you the man! (Nice bike BTW)


----------



## jmitro

colorider - LOVE that bike!!


----------



## colorider7

jmitro said:


> colorider - LOVE that bike!!


Hey thanks jmitro -- still in the Honeymoon period -- just got her a week ago -- and still tweaking things (wating in my final wheels and seat and crank) -- should be built out soon -- I hope! -- she rides absolutely amazing and will post final pics when complete -- all the old rides feel brand new again! -- Good Riding...


----------



## scorchedearth

Washington, DC is a great place to ride a bike:


----------



## 1spd

Well, that isn't too far from where Iive (maybe 40 min metro ride)^^^^

So my schedule has sucked all week but I was determined to get out today. In the end I felt like quite the stud when I hit the trails in the dar, in the cold, on my rigid single speed. I was rolling along feeling like a stud when I rolled up on well....two other guys rolling on rigid, fixed gear 29ers, one each. I mean one wheel! Yep our infamous local unicyclist's on their 29 unicycles! I instantly felt like a complete looser! It was like my ridid SS 29 was nothing more than a cheating mobile.

So here are a couple quick pics from the ride. Unfortunately, I didn't get one of the two other guys and their unicycles. The last picture was on my ride last Sunday when I rolled past a nursery and saw the wreath I instantly thought I need a picture! I apologize in andvance for the picture quality (blackberry camera)


----------



## Eretz

Dang, I love this thread. You guys really take some great photos.

Way too many here to comment on. Great thread.


----------



## Cannot

*Heritage Park, Olathe, KS*


IMAG0126-2 by ShyangWunique, on Flickr


----------



## Kopsis

View attachment 269710


Nice ride out to Clearwater Beach this morning. Closest us suncoast folk get to riding hills is the bridges over the intercoastal


----------



## ALIHISGREAT

Today's 'ride' -> was going to spin for a hour on my new turbo as recovery for yesterday's hard club run... then I remembered I hadn't cleaned the bike, and the rear tyre was still wet and covered in muck.


----------



## Akirasho

... the unexpected ride...

With temps into the sixties for the first day of December in SW Ohio, some of us figured we go.


----------



## LostViking

*The Loop Road, Acadia National Park, Maine*

Whenever I am in Maine, I try to make the Loop Road in the National Park a daily ride.









A lobster boat as seen from the Loop Road in Acadia National Park.









If I drive up to Maine, I'll usually take one of my own bikes up - this is a rental Trek - 
picture taken outside of the Gatehouse nearest The Jordan Pond House on the Loop Road.









Riding the Loop Road presents some nice challenges - like some good climbing -
but also some brilliant scenery - I'm not sure but I think this little mountain is called The Beehive.









Here's a picture of my Spesh Allez before or after riding The Loop Road -
those blocks of rock I'm leaning the bike against are referred to as "Rockefeller's 
Teeth" by the locals - because that famous family contributed much of the land in the park as well as 
funded the construction of the roads and carraige paths that transect the park.

If you're looking for an additional challenge - climb Mt. Caddilac on your bike! :thumbsup:

Road Biking Routes in Mount Desert Island and Acadia NP | Away.com


----------



## davegregoire

I grew up around Acadia but haven't been back to Maine in almost a decade. Looks serene.


----------



## LostViking

davegregoire said:


> I grew up around Acadia but haven't been back to Maine in almost a decade. Looks serene.


It's a great ride, not always serene as Acadia is heavily touristed - 
never the less, I'll sometimes do it twice in a day when I'm up there.
Most of the road is one-way, so it's nice not have to worry about 
a tour-bus or something suddenly poping up around a bend - 
especially on the descents when it is nice to be able to use as much road as you need!
You do have to be on the look-out for parked cars though.

For a small fee, you get unlimited access to the Loop Road and some of the greatest scenery in Maine 
as you climb up some short but good gradianents and zip down some nice curving roadage. 

I'll dig up some more photos and post them ASAP.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

30% chance of rain today and 100% chance of cycling.
View attachment 269798


----------



## andorany

His and Her bike ride onto new roads!


----------



## myaktine

Touring Chicago


Rainy century ride









'cross 

The average week lol


----------



## mybutthurts

Rural central Wisconsin hilltop sunrise. Sorry, I don't know how to make this smaller. I will message Fred or n00b. They are my friends.:mad2:


----------



## BigBadConrad

*Dixie Mine Trail*

McDowell Mountain Park, Fountain Hills AZ. Road bike still recovering from crash so I broke out the trusty Fat Chance.


----------



## BigBadConrad

*Lost Dog Trail*

Today's ride at the McDowell Sonoran Preserve in Scottsdale, AZ. View from Taliesen Lookout on the Lost Dog Trail.


----------



## Eretz

Nice Panoramic shots.


----------



## iTrek

Love this thread. Just got back from my 29 mile loop, but forgot iPhone.


----------



## quickbiker

so many awesome bikes


----------



## JimmyORCA

Finally got a chance to go for a short ride in Taiwan yesterday, and now the rain is back!!


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

View attachment 271964
View attachment 271965
View attachment 271966

Overlooking Rutherford and Lake Hennessy from atop Howell Mountain near St. Helena.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

JimmyORCA said:


> Finally got a chance to go for a short ride in Taiwan yesterday, and now the rain is back!!


Sick looking bike.


----------



## 1spd

*Lunch ride*

So I managed to escape the office for a little while today and got in about 20 miles. It was beautiful out and in the upper 40's. Sure beat sitting at my desk!


----------



## BigBadConrad

*Phoenix AZ*

Two views from Camelback Mt. looking south. And a good ole flat repair in Paradise Valley, featuring RBRers zmudshark (right) and maximum15.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Sunday buddy ride around the coast in Taipei.


----------



## bwbishop

View attachment 272191


A nice climb up the hills east of Morgan Hill, CA.


----------



## nOOky

40+ mile ride on the local rail to trail. Light snow, upper 20's, brisk northwest winds. Great day for a ride on the high-end Huffy.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

43 miles on American River Trail
View attachment 272353


----------



## nOOky

22 degrees, just over 35 miles, winds N-NE 8- 10 mph. Saw this huge snowbank, it looked like as good a place as any to take a nature break. The roads were bad, icy and packed snow form winter storm Draco.


----------



## Eretz

Nice going. Temps in the high 30's, low 40's and snow these past two days. Not as much as you... but I'm happy someone is out there. Great shot.


----------



## Pascuabr

View attachment 272444


----------



## Akirasho

... I will have to confess that there was a lot of walking involved too...


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

View attachment 272668

Happy Holidays


----------



## 1spd

*got caught*

Well, I got up and decided it was going to be a MTB ride this morning. It was nice when I left but about 5 minutess into the ride it began. Overall it was a blast and my daughter was out taking some pictures and caught me riding up the driveway. That is snow coming down btw.


View attachment 272682
View attachment 272683


----------



## 1spd

After some issues with the front brake, managed to get things all back in order and decided to do my Happy NY ride out in the woods! Still a little muddy out in the lower areas thus making some of the climbs a little more tricky on the SS. None the less, had a blast out there


----------



## Soundtallica

Some of my best from this past summer, including Rabbit Mountain, Brainard Lake, Pikes Peak, Mount Evans, and Flagstaff Mountain.
View attachment 273011
View attachment 273012


----------



## jlp1976

View attachment 273023



A rare sunny January 1st in Washington.


----------



## rjones726

View attachment 273044


Beach Drive along Sinclair Inlet in Puget Sound looking West to Bremerton, Wa. Taking advantage of the nice weather we're having this week.


----------



## Eretz

Akirasho said:


> ... I will have to confess that there was a lot of walking involved too...


Dude, you always get those shots in regardless of the conditions. I have to give you an A+ for effort.


----------



## Eretz

1spd said:


> After some issues with the front brake, managed to get things all back in order and decided to do my Happy NY ride out in the woods! Still a little muddy out in the lower areas thus making some of the climbs a little more tricky on the SS. None the less, had a blast out there


Nice single speed.


----------



## Eretz

Soundtallica said:


> Some of my best from this past summer, including Rabbit Mountain, Brainard Lake, Pikes Peak, Mount Evans, and Flagstaff Mountain.
> View attachment 273011


You're a mountaineer and those are some great photos.


----------



## Eretz

1spd said:


> That is snow coming down btw.


Rain rides were.are my fastest but are a "mean" calorie burner. I use to ride in a place that pissed 300 days a year. Everyday was a fair day. LOL

Nice pics.


----------



## stalekracker

Go raiders!


----------



## Agent319

Near Battlefield Mo. on my refurbished 1993 Cannondale R700. Decals coming soon. 


View attachment 273259


----------



## ulu

View attachment 273267


----------



## Bersh

great pictures, i'll post a few of mine soon


----------



## Dave Cutter

I tried to upload a pic... but not sure how it worked ... sorry.


----------



## Agent319

View attachment 273446


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

View attachment 273457


----------



## Garfield

Soundtallica said:


> Some of my best from this past summer, including Rabbit Mountain, Brainard Lake, Pikes Peak, Mount Evans, and Flagstaff Mountain.QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! Consider yourself lucky! Where I live there is no hill bigger than 10m in 50km radius...


----------



## Urico

First ride of the year for me and it certainly felt like it. Not bad for a first ride tho.

The Carquinez Bridge here in the bay area. 
View attachment 273587
View attachment 273588


----------



## Sully00

View attachment 274113


----------



## Merc

Here's my ride pic. It sucked. Waited an hour and a half before they called off the ride due to fog that wouldn't leave the area.
View attachment 274120
.


----------



## elburrito99

My ride from Saturday, which my riding group does often up in Malibu (top of Las Flores Canyon), 2,400 ft. of climbing, 7.3% average grade, 1 mile of of the steepest climbing averages about a 13% grade with some switchbacks upwards of 20%:
View attachment 274289


----------



## elburrito99

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## JasonB176

elburrito99 said:


> My ride from Saturday, which my riding group does often up in Malibu (top of Las Flores Canyon), 2,400 ft. of climbing, 7.3% average grade, 1 mile of of the steepest climbing averages about a 13% grade with some switchbacks upwards of 20%:
> View attachment 274289


That is so beautiful, thank you for posting it. Man, I'm jealous. It's 12 degrees outside here in Massachusetts and I just can't bring myself to ride. My limit is about 25 degrees. Part of it is that I'm concerned about injury at temperatures lower than that.


----------



## maximus_73

Pictures inspire to ride more.


----------



## mo_amyot

JimmyORCA said:


> Weekday afternoon ride.


How's is the wheelset mate? I'm debating wether to get this or the 303s.


----------



## willieboy

View attachment 274305


PCH at the rock this morning.


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

This thread is making me long for summer.


----------



## Merc

willieboy said:


> View attachment 274305
> 
> 
> PCH at the rock this morning.


I know that rock. It is pt. Mugu right? Here is a pic of my Tarmac next to one of those rocks.
View attachment 274330


----------



## AlanE

This is from a couple weeks ago - Washington's Rock outside Lambertville, NJ


----------



## youcoming

Hanna said:


> Today


Nice, minus 20f right now that warms me up.


----------



## willieboy

Merc said:


> I know that rock. It is pt. Mugu right? Here is a pic of my Tarmac next to one of those rocks.
> View attachment 274330


Yep. Riding PCH is great!


----------



## JimmyORCA

mo_amyot said:


> How's is the wheelset mate? I'm debating wether to get this or the 303s.


Which wheelset are you talking about?


----------



## Eretz

TwntyOneTwlv said:


> This thread is making me long for summer.


Yep. I read this thread at least twice a day. Some great photos.


----------



## Juzzy004

*Perth, Australia. 31 deg C*

View attachment 274657


----------



## ToffieBoi

Istanbul


----------



## rzims

View attachment 274667

From my Sunday morning ride through the Oakland Hills


----------



## iTrek

View attachment 274726


My ride yesterday, up Portola in Irvine.


----------



## 1spd

Y ride yesterday was...interesting. It was cold at about 27 degrees and partly cloudy (or partly sunny depending on your outlook on life). When I headed out there were a few little flurries floating around. By mile 5 there were more. At mile 7 it turned into sleet, at about mile 12 it was little ice pellets ripping at the exposed flesh on my face. At mile 14 it was flurries again. At mile 15 when I hit my driveway it was sunny! WTH? At least the roads were only wet and some salt residue left over from the previous days snow. Not slick at all really but visibility sucked on most of the ride. At least I got some miles in. I'm so sick of working out at the gym/in my basement!

Managed to snap this photo at about mile 13 or so. Sorry for the picture quality but what can you expect from a Blackberry?


----------



## Flbikejunkie

*Sunny Florida*

82 miles round trip to Captiva island, FL
View attachment 274965
View attachment 274967


----------



## Eretz

Great posts everyone.

________________


Love the Cannodale Flbikejunkie, nice ride. Got one myself.


----------



## Durt

Sam Houston National Forest near Huntsville TX
Rode approx 30 miles of gravel forest service roads. Short steep hills, long grinder hills, gravel, ruts, holes, washboards, wildlife and some fishermen who were surprised to see a bike out there.

Strava went all wonky on me at the end but check that top speed....241mph! 
Bike Ride Profile | Sam Houston Forest Roads 2/2/13 near New Waverly | Times and Records | Strava










Long downhill with drop to creek and long steep climb in the distance.


















Long false flat









Fishin' hole


----------



## Eretz

Those shots are priceless.


----------



## bwbishop

Rode up to Henry Coe this afternoon.


----------



## LostViking

Sounds like the weather here - kudos for braving it!
What kind of wheels do you have on your Pinella?


----------



## LostViking

1spd said:


> It was cold at about 27 degrees and partly cloudy (or partly sunny depending on your outlook on life). When I headed out there were a few little flurries floating around. By mile 5 there were more. At mile 7 it turned into sleet, at about mile 12 it was little ice pellets ripping at the exposed flesh on my face. At mile 14 it was flurries again. At mile 15 when I hit my driveway it was sunny! WTH? At least the roads were only wet and some salt residue left over from the previous days snow. Not slick at all really but visibility sucked on most of the ride.


Sounds like the weather around here...kudos for braving it!
Like the rims on your Pinella!


----------



## 1spd

The wheels on it in the picture are custom built. The original owner made them. 

Velocity Deep V rim
Sapim C Xray spokes in black
Black Nipples
Black White Industries hubs
24f/28r

They aren't the lightest wheels out there but they are pretty stiff and obviously color matched perfectly. I also have the same configuration but with the aerohead rims which are considerably lighter when combined w/ the Veloflex tires I have on them. Shaves almost 1.25 lbs when I switch them out. Not going to lie to you tho, I really want some all balck carbon wheels on this thing!


----------



## 1spd

my bad, I was viewing in the wrong mode and it wasn't showing my response to a prior post.


----------



## iroad

Last November at Alum Rock Park, San Jose, CA.

View attachment 275122


----------



## tomcmpt

View from the Golden Gate Bridge. Daily ride to the Marin headlands.
prob a few carbon frames in those containers!


----------



## nOOky

Short ride today, 31.7 miles or so. I went off on a tangent into an old cemetery to have a nature break, but didn't get too far in all the snow. Mid 20's with brisk SSE winds and overcast, not a great day for photo taking, but okay for biking. Kind of tired froma 5 mile running race in the a.m., but there's cruddy weather coming tomorrow and I had to get a ride in.
HTFU.


----------



## jjcools

View attachment 275370


Hill repeats for a bit today. Cold and clear out this morning.


----------



## Eretz

tomcmpt said:


> prob a few carbon frames in those containers!


LOL. And true.


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## webbmx7

I wanted to post a couple pics, but the most recent one is from a few days ago.

Late September bike tour
View attachment 275435


On my way to work I pass this cool looking building everyday
View attachment 275436


Most recent ride pick from the other day, 27 degrees and 29 miles
View attachment 275437


Late November ride down "lovers lane" in Western Ohio
View attachment 275438


----------



## Rob

I like that first photo with the bright fog/haze in the distance. Like you don't really know what's ahead but you're going anyway. Which is kind of how cycling is.


----------



## JackDaniels

jungle biking this week


----------



## tihsepa

50 degrees here in Chicago. I took the old Lemond out for a ride. It was nice to get out.


----------



## Eretz

Rob said:


> I like that first photo with the bright fog/haze in the distance. Like you don't really know what's ahead but you're going anyway. Which is kind of how cycling is.




















First two are really interesting.

I love the Lemond by tihsepa. Nice to see the bicycle in use.


----------



## RaptorTC

View attachment 275835


T'was a bit cold out there. The roads actually weren't too bad, just a little wet.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

View attachment 276055
View attachment 276056
View attachment 276057
View attachment 276058
View attachment 276059
View attachment 276060
View attachment 276061

Mt. Diablo fun with snow on the summit!!


----------



## malibu701

sobering memorial


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

JackDaniels said:


> jungle biking this week


This picture is incredible.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Training for the Wildflower Century in the hills above Chico, CA today.


----------



## Sully00

My brother and I started our ride 20 miles outside of Philly with the Art Museum as our half way point...Sat down and had a little snack while we watched all the tourists run up the steps, raise their hands and jump around like Rocky.


----------



## rzims

View attachment 276141
View attachment 276142

from yeterday morning


----------



## nOOky

Couple from today. 42 miles, 26 degrees, North winds 10 or so.


----------



## ThePapa

See ya there!


----------



## Doug B

ToffieBoi said:


> Istanbul



Not Constantinople?


----------



## Eretz

nOOky said:


> Couple from today. 42 miles, 26 degrees, North winds 10 or so.


Nice going nOOky.


----------



## shnipe

BigBadConrad said:


> Today's ride, 75 and sunny. Top of Hummingbird Lane on Quartz Mt. in PV, looking East.


Not as aesthetically pleasing of a pic but same location. 
View attachment 276449


----------



## stunzeed

Today's ride in the PNW


----------



## Luis Leon

*Nice day in the Hudson Valley*

Finally got my 2012 Defy Comp 2 out for a spin. I've had it for three weeks and haven't been able to get her out because of the weather. (I have other foul weather bicycles). This is my first carbon fiber bicycle and I've been itching to ride. So finally did a 27 mile loop and boy she sure feels fast in comparison to my 2003 Giant OCR2. I love the double tap shifting very intuitive for me. Wearing lobster mitts it was very easy to hit the shifters every time. 

Riding on the hoods felt very comfortable to me. And being able to adjust the brake lever for reach is a big plus. Also being able to shift from the drops by pulling in on the shifts levers was great. Like I said this is only my first ride and I am looking forward to many more.


----------



## D.U.

Beautiful scenery in these pics.


----------



## chudak

ulu said:


> View attachment 273267


That looks like the Santa Ynez Valley in central California where I grew up.


----------



## Urico

Here a a few pictures I took yesterday while going up Mt Diablo for the first time. It was extremely challenging, especially for me since I've only been riding for a month and a half. There were times when I wanted to stop but I kept calm and kept on pedaling. I did have to walk up the last 100 feet to the top (visitor center) because the grade was just too steep for me (exhausted too). That section is called 'the wall' for a reason. But hey, I completed a part of a route that will be Stage 7 in the 2013 Tour of California.

View attachment 276550
View attachment 276551
View attachment 276552
View attachment 276553
View attachment 276554
View attachment 276555


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

Urico said:


> Here a a few pictures I took yesterday while going up Mt Diablo for the first time. It was extremely challenging, especially for me since I've only been riding for a month and a half. There were times when I wanted to stop but I kept calm and kept on pedaling. I did have to walk up the last 100 feet to the top (visitor center) because the grade was just too steep for me (exhausted too). That section is called 'the wall' for a reason. But hey, I completed a part of a route that will be Stage 7 in the 2013 Tour of California.
> 
> View attachment 276550
> View attachment 276551
> View attachment 276552
> View attachment 276553
> View attachment 276554
> View attachment 276555


Dang! Good job. I had to stop 200 feet from the summit due to snow last week.


----------



## Manpreet1

wow really _nice_


----------



## ksm279

Luis Leon said:


> Finally got my 2012 Defy Comp 2 out for a spin. I've had it for three weeks and haven't been able to get her out because of the weather. (I have other foul weather bicycles). This is my first carbon fiber bicycle and I've been itching to ride. So finally did a 27 mile loop and boy she sure feels fast in comparison to my 2003 Giant OCR2. I love the double tap shifting very intuitive for me. Wearing lobster mitts it was very easy to hit the shifters every time.
> 
> Riding on the hoods felt very comfortable to me. And being able to adjust the brake lever for reach is a big plus. Also being able to shift from the drops by pulling in on the shifts levers was great. Like I said this is only my first ride and I am looking forward to many more.


Where was this photo taken? I was also out on Sunday riding in southern dutchess country near the Putnam line.... it was chilly, but felt surprisingly refreshing. Hadn't been out on the road since November!


----------



## BlueWheels

I should have zoomed out a bit more to show the snow. Near Buffalo Bill's grave on Lookout Mtn.
View attachment 276946


----------



## SRock24

loving all the pics guys and gals! Keep 'em coming! Glad everyone is enjoying the thread


----------



## Scott AFD

Climbing by the Trichonis Lake, Greece. Nice weather. March, 2th


----------



## y2kota

Went for my first real ride since last September. 31.6 miles of heaven. 

See signs showing the altitude in a lot your ride photos. Couldn't find one anywhere at my rest stop. Think the photos will speak for themselves....


----------



## nOOky

My warmest ride of the year, 42 degrees start, 36 degrees end. 43.45 miles of backroads, some sketchy slippery hills, little bit of daylight, some pitch black.

Stopped for a potty break just before sunset and took a couple quick pics. We just got a foot of snow the day before, but the roads were mostly okay. I think that put me over 900 for the year so far.


----------



## Thanos

+1 Celcius (yes, it is Europe here!) and furious wind at today´s tour around Gothenburg (West Sweden).
Cyclemeter - Landsväg - Mar 9, 2013, 11:16 AM
Here with some glacier:
View attachment 276981​Here at a frozen lake:
View attachment 276980​
ERMOKRATIS


----------



## love4himies

Nicest day of the year so far, so I got my bike out and did a little 25km jaunt this afternoon.

On a 401 Overpass between Kingston & Brockville Ontario:

View attachment 277011


On my way back on the 1000 Island Parkway:

View attachment 277012


----------



## Luis Leon

ksm279 said:


> Where was this photo taken? I was also out on Sunday riding in southern dutchess country near the Putnam line.... it was chilly, but felt surprisingly refreshing. Hadn't been out on the road since November!


Its the tow path road out of Aligerville in Ulster County. I did not have a single car pass me on that route.

Here's another pic of my steed at the Ashokan Reservoir.

View attachment 277024


----------



## oldroads

1930s Raleigh. Upright riding position, mudguards and chainguard.
Yes it's a "girl's" bike and I'm a dude, but I'm old and it makes for easy on-and-off.

My daily ride.

View attachment 277039


----------



## Sully00

oldroads said:


> 1930s Raleigh. Upright riding position, mudguards and chainguard.
> Yes it's a "girl's" bike and I'm a dude, but I'm old and it makes for easy on-and-off.
> 
> My daily ride.
> 
> 
> View attachment 277039


I like the vintage look. As long as you love the bike, that's all that matters! :thumbsup:


----------



## arai_speed

My latest outing - 72 degrees avg - great day to be out.

View attachment 277052


----------



## Eretz

oldroads said:


> 1930s Raleigh. Upright riding position, mudguards and chainguard.
> Yes it's a "girl's" bike and I'm a dude, but I'm old and it makes for easy on-and-off.
> 
> My daily ride.
> 
> View attachment 277039


Open chain ring guard. Nice classic lines. Very collectable. Comfortable. And enjoy it.


----------



## bwbishop

Start of the ride today


----------



## w-g

Mt Diablo on Sunday. Its supposedly still Winter.
View attachment 277088


----------



## Akirasho

... no thanks to Photobucket who made uploading and finding these images waaaaaaay too hard! 

... but first, a bit o history. This was the Wednesday before...










... but by Saturday...


































... and Sunday...


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## PinaSD

amazing bikes and pics


----------



## PinaSD

beautiful..


----------



## PinaSD

nice Dogma 2, currently saving up for one


----------



## PinaSD

cool!!!!


----------



## PinaSD

nice view, i like


----------



## PinaSD

i was there 3 years ago, nice!!!


----------



## Tugboat

From a recent ride. Left home in brilliant sunshine.... then thick sea fog a few minutes later and then back to brilliant sunshine.



A ride in the sun and fog-1



A ride in the sun and fog-3



A ride in the sun and fog-4 



A ride in the sun and fog-5



A ride in the sun and fog-6


----------



## y2kota

A little detour from the main path....


----------



## horvatht

Red Rock canyon Las Vegas NV. A beautiful 30 mile ride. Avg temp was 70 degrees. Riding a vintage Olmo.


----------



## daniel007

Here is my ride resting............last week awaiting to go out !

View attachment 277169


----------



## nOOky

Winter is clinging on tenaciously here in SW Wisconsin. Right around 30 degrees, NNW winds 10-15 MPH, 47.7 chilly miles. I keep motivated with the knowledge that all the other fast guys are out suffering in it to, but that's what it takes. You have to be willing to put in the hard miles, and the trainer sux.


----------



## Pedro S

I always enjoy your pics Akirasho.


----------



## Luis Leon

*Chilly Saturday 031613 ride in Ulster County*

View attachment 277311
View attachment 277312


----------



## nOOky

No riding today, freezing rain and sleet made it a bit hazardous. Went snowshoeing instead, we still have lots of snow built up. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Bill2

From Friday's ride:


----------



## Gibs

Went for a ride on the Pearl Harbor Bike Path today. Rode past the Inactive Ships storage area.


----------



## burobaaje

View attachment 277363


I thought my butt hurt until I passed a Taiwanese rider whose dog's butt had to be in more pain than mine!


----------



## Luis Leon

*031713_ride with my wife...*

Short, sweet ride with my wife this Sunday. The warmer weather is inevitable... and then its after work rides.

View attachment 277366
View attachment 277367
View attachment 277368


----------



## 9W9W

Nice pics LL. Looks like a good time. What state you guys in?


----------



## Luis Leon

9W9W said:


> Nice pics LL. Looks like a good time. What state you guys in?


Ulster County, NY


----------



## Cyclin Dan

It was windy and pretty chilly, but always beautiful up there. This is about 8 miles from my driveway....I'm one lucky guy.


----------



## Old Man

Getting in some rough road time.


----------



## Akirasho

...grrrrrrr!


----------



## love4himies

I love looking at all these pics. Cyclin Dan: I would love to have those mountains just 8 miles from my driveway.

It would be nice is everybody put what part of the world their pics were taken at.


----------



## Ryno136

Trinity River Trails with Downtown Fort Worth in the distance
View attachment 277491


----------



## y2kota

Ryno136 said:


> Trinity River Trails with Downtown Fort Worth in the distance
> View attachment 277491


Riden that area many times. Nice ride.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

love4himies said:


> I love looking at all these pics. Cyclin Dan: I would love to have those mountains just 8 miles from my driveway.
> 
> It would be nice is everybody put what part of the world their pics were taken at.


The mountains are 2 miles...I was 6 miles up the canyon =)

I live in Utah, just south of Salt Lake in a town called Alpine. Those pictures were taken in American Fork Canyon on what is called the "Alpine Loop". I know several motorcycle magazines have rated it as one of the top 5 motorcycle rides in the country...it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tvJefe

On Mulholland Highway in the Santa Monica Mountains north of Malibu.


----------



## Shashvat

View attachment 277567

East Coast Park, Singapore. Beach on one side, golf course on the other.


----------



## Akirasho

... froze my ass off...

... but at least I rode!


----------



## Luis Leon

Beautiful 25 mile ride around Rondout Creek and the Sturgeon Pool in Ulster County. It was cold but winter is waning...

View attachment 277730
View attachment 277731
View attachment 277732
View attachment 277733


----------



## y2kota

Ride from yesterday. One flat, one spare with 2 holes in it.  Within a few minutes firetruck pulls up across the street, 3 firemen get out, grab some tools and start towards me. They stopped at the fire highdrent and proceeded to do a pressure test and flush. 

After no luck with the 2nd tube, starting to look on the phone for the shortest route to the LBS. A fellow cyclists stop and offered me a tube. Minute later a gentleman stopped to offer me his electric air pump. Never had so much fun with a flat. 

Next 2 shots are from my 1st rest. Also one of my Bertin. 

Then off to the 2nd park. There I almost got ran into a teenager on a skateboard. Same girl just about does it again coming out of the park

Last few shots are from my last rest. Love this boardwalk though the mangroves and out into the bay. 

All in all it was a great ride.


----------



## shnipe

Was a bit dusty this afternoon here in Phx


















Beating the sun into the morning.


----------



## Luis Leon

*Some more nice Ulster County riding.*

Here is another of our short loops.
View attachment 277762
View attachment 277763
View attachment 277764
View attachment 277765
View attachment 277766


----------



## shnipe

Luis your pics make me happy to live and love the heat! Ill enjoy 115* summer riding anyday over snow!


----------



## Luis Leon

shnipe said:


> Luis your pics make me happy to live and love the heat! Ill enjoy 115* summer riding anyday over snow!


shnipe, I generate my own heat as I ride along. Its the stopping for pictures that can make it cold. Soon I'll be riding in my summer kit. But I do agree that riding in warm weather beats riding in the cold.:thumbsup:


----------



## Luis Leon

Flint5ven said:


> I take my ride too seriously to stop for pics or to carry the camera with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> </tbody>


So what are you doing posting in this thread? If you have no pictures to contribute. And take it all so seriously.  All current smart phones that a cyclist might carry have cameras. Riding takes me away from all those serious things you seem to enjoy.


----------



## igor99

View attachment 277801


Still plenty of winter left in MN. Saturday was sublime for fat biking.


----------



## Akirasho

I've got big balls...





































If you're in the area, you may touch them, but be gentle... or a little rough if you're serious.


----------



## Merc

igor99 said:


> View attachment 277801
> 
> 
> Still plenty of winter left in MN. Saturday was sublime for fat biking.


Nice picture and bike. 

Is that a sasquatch in the background?


----------



## Akirasho

Saturday's Ride...

I started out fairly early, with temps hovering in the mid twenties but with a promise of mid forties and clearing later on, so I decided to stop and take a pic of a train!!!



















Then, I debated. Where should I go? I decided to head south where...

I took a pic of another train!!!










Then, I went down here!!!

IMG]https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v468/Akirasho/Animals/Animal-HorseOnUpperRiverRdBurg-IMG_6931_zps71dbce34.jpg[/IMG]

















They seemed curious enuff about me that I started thanking the property owner's for their barb'd wire and bramble fence!!!










Then, I decided to go up to this!!!










Rumors abounded about this place. Originally built back in the late 40's (because someone was smart enuff to realize that playing with this stuff in an Oakwood greenhouse might not be the best way to go) they conducted experiments with nuclear materials and built the detonators for nuclear bombs (a lot of pre computer control, one at a time hand fabrications with uber high tolerances. In it's heyday, over 2800 people worked under "the hill")!!! Later, they built nuclear power sources for such NASA probes as Voyager, Viking and Cassini to name a few (the power sources were extremely inefficient (about 3 to 5 % of the heat generated could be converted to electricity, but the things last "forever"))









This is a shadow of the original complex. Originally built to withstand an atomic blast, it extended at least 5 stories beneath this hill. That depth was made moot by the development of the hydrogen bomb (the Soviets had devices like the 'Merican "Daisy Cutter" which could burrow into an underground facility before detonation). Closed in 1988, most of the aboveground buildings are long gone. Just before the breakup of the Soviet Union, we bought a few kg of Plutonium (a little goes a long way) from them cuz we ran out... for $43M (in 1988 dollars). One of the guys who gave me the tour was in Russia for that deal.










These are the tops of the two elevator shafts into the complex. On one side of the cut, you can see an old tunnel that was built with multiple corners to deflect an atomic blast from entering. The rest of the remaining buildings have been given over to private industry (mostly high tech) and we've all been assured that all the plutonium has been cleaned up (I handled some materials and prayed that the guy that handed it to me was as old as he looked). On a bit of an aside, with this city's close proximity to Wright-Patt AFB, The Mound and the old Gentile Station (military supply depot, now closed) all of the old bomb shelters in this city were a joke. The Soviets made a point of designating more than enuff megatonage to assure our instant disintegration.

Then I decided to go up to this!!!


















The largest (by height) Native American burial mound in Ohio and the namesake of the abovementioned nuclear lab. It is 65 feet tall (several decades ago, before preservation was a concept, the top 3 feet were removed for archeological studies (along with a shaft and cross tunnel)) and is estimated to have been built sometime between 1000 B.C. and 400 A.D. An aweful lot of earth moved for a people that had no draft animals and almost no metal tools. We are fortunate enuff to have a few other, smaller mounds in the area as well as a recreation/excavation of a Native American village known as "Sunwatch".

Here is my bike at the Mound!!!


















Here is a view from the top (115 steps)!!!










I live near the white water tower and building on the horizon (about 14 miles)!!!

Here is the way back down!!!


















Then I saw these guys!!!


----------



## Akirasho

They went thatta way!!!










I went thissa way!!!


















































So, I decided to ride over to the arena...


















... when I came across these folks...










... before taking pics of the media there for the NCAA!!!


















Then, I decided to go ride home, but first, I took a pic of a train!!!










YAY!!!

Then, Sunday happened...









































... which temporarily turned my bike into a single speed!!!

I got "caught out" before the first band of snow moved in (bone dry when I started) and by the time I was homeward bound, it was AWESOME, except for the cars that drove as if it were a sunny driy day in JOOOLIE!!! My windward side was fairly well caked with a layer of wet heavy snow and you can see what it did to my drivetrain (temps were right at freezing)!!!

As I type this up for posting, it's building up and covering surface streets. Tomorrow's commute will be a hoot, if it happens at all.

YAY!!!


----------



## y2kota

Take note of the flag. Sure glad the ride home the wind is going to be at my back!


----------



## igor99

Merc said:


> Nice picture and bike.
> 
> Is that a sasquatch in the background?


No Sasquatch...although I did see some pretty big footprints out there. Hmmm?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is a ride I did on Sunday. Waking up at 4:30am to get ready is way too early!!


----------



## Akirasho

... by Monday...


----------



## Eretz

Nice pics everyone, Akirasho, as usual, great photos and many of them. n00ky, it's going to be nice to take a picture minus some snow in the scenery -but not too soon enough.


----------



## Luis Leon

*Short after work ride*

The work day was long and difficult. The ride helped to wash it away.

View attachment 277979
View attachment 277980


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

Butte Creek - Chico, CA:









Someone else is stoked about the super fast sketchy descent right before this bridge...


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

Mt. Veeder summit. 

View attachment 277989


Pit stop

View attachment 277990


Last stop

View attachment 277991


Good times

View attachment 277992


----------



## arai_speed

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Butte Creek - Chico, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else is stoked about the super fast sketchy descent right before



Awesome


----------



## Tugboat

On road... off road... it's all riding. 


mtb_30mar2013-1 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



mtb_30mar2013-2 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



mtb_30mar2013-5 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



mtb_30mar2013-7 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## love4himies

Tugboat said:


> On road... off road... it's all riding.


I agree!


----------



## Eretz

Tugboat said:


> On road... off road... it's all riding.
> 
> 
> 
> mtb_30mar2013-2 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


Nice shot.


----------



## y2kota

My most sincere apologies to those of you shoveling snow.......


----------



## Luis Leon

y2kota said:


> My most sincere apologies to those of you shoveling snow.......


Yes, but where is the picture of your bicycle in these shots? Nice scenery though.


----------



## mann2

Something tropical for a change.  Hitting the flats after a tough climb to Bugarin. 

View attachment 278217


----------



## LostViking

Nice pics - keep em coming!


----------



## y2kota

Luis Leon said:


> Yes, but where is the picture of your bicycle in these shots? Nice scenery though.


Opps. :banghead: my bad. Will do so in the future. 

In the meantime here's one of me and my bike at the beginning of my first century on it.


----------



## SilverStar07

Here is a picture from my first road ride this season, I was waiting for one of my riding partners to show up.

View attachment 278408



SS-


----------



## Akirasho

... it's yellow...


----------



## Mdelrossi

A few from Lake Meade 
View attachment 278438

A very necessary sign /jk
View attachment 278439


----------



## davegregoire

Love the Lake mead ride. What side of town do you typically ride on?


----------



## Mdelrossi

I was in Vegas for business and was able to get out for an afternoon.
Rented a bike at JT's in Hernderson. it was a short 17 mile ride but was great to get out.
Had to come back to Brooklyn and 30º weather, not happy!


----------



## davegregoire

Ahh. Did you ride in that crazy wind Sunday? I went out and it was 30mph with gust to 40. Made a 1 hour ride into a 2 hour ride.


----------



## Mdelrossi

No, it was the March 13th 88º and loving it!
Got to get out there again.


----------



## Luis Leon

This evenings after work ride. The weather was nice but the wind was howling.

View attachment 278444
View attachment 278445
View attachment 278446


----------



## BBoneCloneMN

Eagan, MN

Took my ride out for the first time since the snow fell. First trip on the new tires, new cabling, wraps, and stem. I took things easy and got used to the new feel after a winter of refitting and edits. Hardly anyone out in my neck of the woods this afternoon and half the routes I wanted to take were closed for construction. Lots of solitude and U-turns to start the season.

View attachment 278568


----------



## Urico

Here are some pictures from my 50 mile ride yesterday. Wilson Hill and Marshall Wall with Tomales Bay in the background. Novato area. 

View attachment 278579
View attachment 278580
View attachment 278581
View attachment 278582

Here is a video of my ride too. For Team In Training.


----------



## Akirasho

People playing in traffic...





























... Courteous Mass ride, Dayton, OH 04 05 13


----------



## hacker

Akiro - you take better pics of trains ;-)


----------



## MisterMike

Crappy cell phone shots. POTUS landed at Bradley International in CT when I happened to be riding past there yesterday. 
View attachment 278672

View attachment 278674


----------



## Agent319

My friend did this to advertise his company. I thought it looked cool

View attachment 278724


----------



## y2kota

Agent319 said:


> My friend did this to advertise his company. I thought it looked cool
> 
> View attachment 278724


Turn your hobby into a tax deduction. Smart dude!


----------



## SBard1985

gumbafish said:


> I'm not sure of the relationship of these two statements but I ride by this bridge all the time (Clarence is the name of the town, not some random guy that should be kept beautiful). No time for other pictures today, any time I stopped I got sweat in my eyes!


Is that Clarence, NY?


----------



## Luis Leon

*Today's Day 041313*

Ulster County, NY 24.5 mile loop up and over route 6 back to my home. I finally used that 34/32 gearing combination on my compact crank.:blush2:
View attachment 278877
View attachment 278878
View attachment 278879
View attachment 278880
View attachment 278881
View attachment 278882
View attachment 278883


I tried to coax a little "horse power" from these two ponies but they were more interested in the stuff in my jacket pockets.


----------



## Kawigreen99




----------



## Tech420




----------



## nOOky

Spitting snow all day, probably low 30's for temps, winds 15-20, 62.45 miles of pure enjoyment. It was a beautiful January day in April.


----------



## sbao26975

Gorgeous weather past few days...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing

84 miles, 5500 ft of climbing today...my legs are toast!


----------



## kalmkidd

Wow wasn't gonna sign up as i just been lurking until i seen how many people are from NY specifically Ulser County  Do any of you guys do the Dietz Stadium group rides? 


A little from me I just purchased my first road bike last year thinking i would ride 100miles a year or so, Instead i try to do 100 a week lol. Safe to say Im hooked. Would love to link up with some more experienced riders in my area to ride with and learn some new things.


----------



## Luis Leon

kalmkidd said:


> Wow wasn't gonna sign up as i just been lurking until i seen how many people are from NY specifically Ulser County  Do any of you guys do the Dietz Stadium group rides?
> 
> 
> A little from me I just purchased my first road bike last year thinking i would ride 100miles a year or so, Instead i try to do 100 a week lol. Safe to say Im hooked. Would love to link up with some more experienced riders in my area to ride with and learn some new things.


I would be more than happy to ride with you. Haven't done the Dietz Stadium group ride yet, but do plan to do so when the weather becomes more predictable. Send me a private message maybe we can hook up and ride. I been riding for over 30 years, not a racer just a recreational rider.

Here are some pictures of today's ride. Outside of Kerhonkson, Ulster County, NY.

View attachment 278947
View attachment 278948
View attachment 278949


----------



## carlislegeorge

Did 50 in and around the Fox River Valley, about 30 of that was abusing the Parlee on the hardpack of the damn Prairie Path. Temps were in the 60s but the wind was gusting heavy out in the open.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Crazy wet and windy weekend in Taipei!!
View attachment 278982
View attachment 278981
View attachment 278984
View attachment 278983


----------



## Luis Leon

*Today's Ride*

Today's solo ride 30 miles of windy, hilly riding. Explored roads not previously ridden.

View attachment 279359
View attachment 279360
View attachment 279361
View attachment 279362
View attachment 279363
View attachment 279364
View attachment 279365
View attachment 279366
View attachment 279367
View attachment 279368
View attachment 279369


----------



## willieboy

View attachment 279370


Sycamore beach on PCH/Malibu early this morning.


----------



## J9L

Basking ridge, nj


----------



## 9W9W

from an evening ride in the palisades, just north of Manhattan. iPhone quality.

View attachment 279378
View attachment 279377


----------



## 9W9W

Nice roads in BR J9L!


----------



## FTR




----------



## Winters

Not yesterday's ride ... but this is today's turnaround.
...

Great barbecue ... no hills .... nice scenery, lots more women riders than a few yeas ago ... Not that many folks on the trail yesterday.

View attachment 279381


----------



## JasonB176

Looks like a great, quiet route (especially the paved parts!). I had to clean my bike after every ride this winter and it just becomes part of the routine.


----------



## jmitro

Luis Leon said:


> Today's solo ride 30 miles of windy, hilly riding. Explored roads not previously ridden.


that's awesome!! looks like a dream ride! where do you live?
I would love to have those kind of rides here


----------



## jmitro

spring cycling in Oklahoma.

I'll ride in whatever weather is happening.


----------



## onthebottom

Akirasho said:


> ... no thanks to Photobucket who made uploading and finding these images waaaaaaay too hard!
> 
> ... but first, a bit o history. This was the Wednesday before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but by Saturday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and Sunday...


One of those photos was taken less than 2 miles from my house!


----------



## Luis Leon

jmitro said:


> that's awesome!! looks like a dream ride! where do you live?
> I would love to have those kind of rides here


This particular ride is in Ulster County, NY. On roads off of County Route 2. There are lots of beautiful rides here. I feel blessed to live in such a setting. You can probably find similar rides where you live. Get a map and look for those side roads. 

Here are some pictures of today's ride.
View attachment 279412
View attachment 279413
View attachment 279414
View attachment 279415
View attachment 279416


----------



## marcusc

Montreal isn't famous for road quality so I usually head to the F1 track. It's about a 10 minute ride from my girlfriend's condo and offers great views of the city!

I only took two photos but certainly you get the idea. It's fun because the track surface is perfect and it offers a great place to do little "tiime trials".


----------



## J9L

tucg15 said:


> Bike path from Kenilworth to Westfield in NJ.


How many miles is that path?


----------



## FTR

Early morning, Brisbane Australia:


----------



## Akirasho

*... didn't think to throw the bike into the pic... but gotta love the color.*


----------



## cxwrench

A pretty much perfect Paradise loop. Just about 80 yesterday...SF in the background.
View attachment 279548


----------



## cxwrench

A pretty much perfect Paradise loop, SF in the background.
View attachment 279549


----------



## FTR

Another shitty sunrise over water.


----------



## onthebottom

View attachment 279587


----------



## onthebottom

View attachment 279593


----------



## FTR

Simply awful Autumn weather for riding in Brisbane:

View attachment 279764


View attachment 279765


----------



## Merc

Corey614 said:


> Even though I'm a photographer, I never carry a camera. I take my ride too seriously to stop for pics or to carry the camera with me.


How about a camera phone?


----------



## J9L

Beautiful ride in far hills, nj


----------



## Tech420

Beautiful day out


----------



## FTR

Merc said:


> How about a camera phone?


He is a muppet who has cut and pasted that from elsewhere in this thread to get his post count above 10.
3rd time I have read this exact same post here, always by people with low post counts.


----------



## Sopon

This is my picture from my trip in Saraburee Province in Thailand so hot 42 degree up ^^
View attachment 279839


----------



## colorider7

Classic weekend ride here in Denver CO -- Bergen Park (Evergreen) to Idaho Springs and back via Mt. Evans Wilderness / Echo Lake -- about 7,500 vertical of climbing in 70 miles or so -- Allez! -- still snowy up there! Good riding... Colorider


----------



## SRock24

about time we finally have a nice day in MN

Central Lakes Trail

View attachment 279913
View attachment 279914


----------



## carlislegeorge

This weekend I again had the honor and pleasure of riding in the Face of America ride from DC to Gettysburg...104 miles over two days...weather was gorgeous this year for a welcome change. This is an awesome and inspiring event put on by World Team Sports to involve and raise funds for Wounded Warriors. This year over 120 severely wounded veterans rode out of the 500 participants. I'm talking double and triple amputees, folks...rolling handbikes or regular bicycles, you can only imagine the challenge for some. This is a controlled group ride with escorts, so we also get to blow through every stoplight and stop sign along the way.

This guy Tim is a beast...rode 104 miles using only one arm, and that with less than 5 fingers remaining...has also ridden San Antonio > Fort Worth









You might recognize this guy from the movie "Battleship"...COL Gadsen is also the Garrison Commander at Fort Belvoir VA









These guys are fearless on the trikes and will bomb down hills at 50mph+









Whether you're patriotic or not...these wounded men and women cyclists are inspiring









Always good company for me...









Me in motion....


----------



## BBoneCloneMN

*Eagan to U of MN loop*

Took a nice early ride along the river in St. Paul, MN Sunday morning. Not a lot of people out yet, which was fine by me. I took this photo of TCF Bank Stadium while wearing my Iowa State jersey. I probably looked like a confused tourist.
View attachment 279957


----------



## BBoneCloneMN

Incidentally, "confused tourist" is how I feel when I try to insert an in-line image on this forum using an iPad.


----------



## fn1889m

Sedro-Woolley to Lyman, WA, and back, via backroads. 
I apologize for the cell phone photos.

Traitor Ruben (not a road bike, but I am not in a hurry):
View attachment 280183


Farms (with and without cows):
View attachment 280184


Downtown Lyman (Post Office and tavern):
View attachment 280185


Nothing happens on this ride. 
There is a packed trail along the same route, but the road has light traffic.


----------



## J9L

Far hills, nj and Peapack, nj


----------



## Bflath

View attachment 280253

Great day for riding in Montgomery County TX.


----------



## nOOky

Saturday ride. 50.2 miles, after a half marathon a few hours earlier. Very tired legs today. We got socked by winter storm Achilles, but most of has melted away already. Not much green or budding yet, I suspect that things will bloom literally overnight as we hit some 70's this week.


----------



## JasperIN

Bourbon Trail ride 49 miles
Flat tire with 8 miles to finish.
That's not me on the barrel


----------



## Akirasho




----------



## Agent319

View attachment 280357


----------



## FTR

Another beautiful Autumn morning in Brisbane Australia:


----------



## Agent319

View attachment 280414


----------



## Agent319

View attachment 280415


----------



## Agent319

View attachment 280419


----------



## Bill2

This is an old train crossing guard's house along my commute to school. I didn't take the picture- it's by a pro named Luigi Esposito


----------



## Sully00




----------



## ericusta

*red rock - Las Vegas*

red rock canyon - Les Vegas


----------



## FTR

Looks steep!!


----------



## bvber

or fallen, which would be bad.


----------



## RetiredFE

View attachment 280676
Mile marker on a trail I ride from Georgesville to London, Ohio


----------



## RetiredFE

View attachment 280691
View attachment 280692
View attachment 280693
Ride to Madison Lake near London, Ohio


----------



## horvatht

ericusta said:


> red rock canyon - Les Vegas


Great place to ride.


----------



## RetiredFE

View attachment 280797
View attachment 280798
View attachment 280799
Photos of Madison Lake State Park, near London, Ohio.


----------



## RetiredFE

View attachment 280800
Ohio to Erie Trail, Lilly Chapel, Ohio.


----------



## goooose

View attachment 282427

June 8, 2013, 6:30 PM 2 hours into the Glendora Mountain Road ascent... (4th time doing this ride in two weeks)


----------



## Tugboat

Just a short 36km (316m vam) cruise from home. A cool winter's day but hardly a breath of wind which is rare for Wellington....



IMG_0911-2 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


I did thank you! 

have a nice ride by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



IMG_0967-6 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


Down behind those trees is a set for the next of the Hobbit movies. They were shooting today, but security is too tight to get a closer look...

IMG_1006-8 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



IMG_0983-Edit__-1 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



IMG_1065-15 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## cgrr

Looks like the sun is exploding.


----------



## Typetwelve

Father's day ride '13...broke out the "mini van" bike for the easy ride.

















My little girl managed 8 miles today (she's currently 4 years old)...


----------



## ph0enix




----------



## Wuaname

love4himies said:


> I love looking at all these pics. Cyclin Dan: I would love to have those mountains just 8 miles from my driveway.
> 
> It would be nice is everybody put what part of the world their pics were taken at.


i agree so many nice pics, it is great when people post the locations.


----------



## y2kota

Been a while since I've posted. Here's my shot of my morning ride today.


----------



## coreyrichards

Tugboat, your pics are outstanding! I love the look and feel-- its like we are all along for the ride. Everyone has some awesome shots  its really very flat where I live so Im always envious of everyone out riding in elevation. My only saving grace is I pass this by on my daily rides 

beautiful out this morning in ozona, fl!


Untitled by coreyrichards, on Flickr


----------



## El Scorcho

Riding with all my friends during the week. 








Where I eat my breakfast 1800 vertical feet from my house. 
View attachment 282958


----------



## cmtbiz

Lower Manhattan, NYC
View attachment 283120


----------



## y2kota

Here's a couple from yesterday's ride.


----------



## 1Leggedcyclist

View attachment 283260
Monterey Bay, It's a 30 mile out and back that never gets old!


----------



## Bail_Monkey

Santa Cruz, CA

Bean Creek road

View attachment 283264


View attachment 283265


----------



## aureliajulia

1Leggedcyclist said:


> View attachment 283260
> Monterey Bay, It's a 30 mile out and back that never gets old!


Nice legs!

Unbelievable ride. Ocean and mountains both within sight.


----------



## 1Leggedcyclist

aureliajulia said:


> Nice legs!
> 
> Unbelievable ride. Ocean and mountains both within sight.


Thanks I think... Just working with what I've got! The rides even better if you add in the 17 mile drive with a stop at pebble beach market for lunch.


----------



## rkdvsm

1Leggedcyclist said:


> Thanks I think... Just working with what I've got! The rides even better if you add in the 17 mile drive with a stop at pebble beach market for lunch.


You're an inspiration. Respect! Plain and simple.


----------



## 1Leggedcyclist

rkdvsm said:


> You're an inspiration. Respect! Plain and simple.


I have to admit my reasons for riding and pushing hard were not meant to inspire, they are primarily selfish, and a just a refusal to give up. If I inspire someone as a byproduct of my efforts that's great! I thank you for your encouragement on my journey, although I'll probably never sport the "polka dot jersey" it wont be from lack of effort! again thanks


----------



## areFish

[HR][/HR]Between Imperial Beach and Coronado. It's not a daily ride but a today ride.


----------



## arai_speed

Some recent ride pics:

Overlooking JPL










Above the clouds over looking Los Angeles (under the clouds)










Local group ride:


----------



## mybutthurts

Took the long way home from work tonight...
View attachment 283329


----------



## arai_speed

Another from this morning. This is overlooking the city of Pasadena, CA.


----------



## gte

Today's ride - right outside of Athens.


----------



## banosser

From my Sunday 105 mi solo.. 

up the Skagit river with views of Mt Baker..









then up the Sauk River.. swollen with winter snow melt









single lane bridge over the Sauk









Past Whitehorse Mtn near Darrington


----------



## arai_speed

banosser said:


> From my Sunday 105 mi solo..
> 
> up the Skagit river with views of Mt Baker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then up the Sauk River.. swollen with winter snow melt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past Whitehorse Mtn near Darrington


wow! very nice!


----------



## modernworld

My first ride on my new CAAD 8. Playa del Rey, CA.

View attachment 283367


----------



## gte

Another escape from Athens ride. This part is getting out of the city on a downhill.










And back into the city on top of a big hill.


----------



## bwbishop

Above Anderson Reservoir near Morgan Hill. Had to pull over so the stupid car could build a bigger lead so it would quit ruining my descent.
View attachment 283565


----------



## pulser955

Horsetooth mountain park Fort Collins Co. 

View attachment 283567


----------



## Tugboat

Nice ride on a winter's morning today... until it started pouring with rain!!


saturday ride-3 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



saturday ride-5 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



saturday ride-8 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Had to do a little challenge yesterday. With the long distance, thought I would take some photos for this thread ... :wink:

An early start
View attachment 284155


Quiet lanes
View attachment 284157


Good to have some canopy
View attachment 284156


----------



## 9W9W

onthebottom said:


> View attachment 279593


Spider pig! Spider pig!

View attachment 284178


----------



## banosser

Saturday @ the STP...


----------



## morris.je.usn

First time up Lookout Mountain, such an awesome rice and a perfect day for it. 

View attachment 284451
View attachment 284452
View attachment 284453


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

morris.je.usn said:


> First time up Lookout Mountain, such an awesome rice and a perfect day for it


Rice is good. lol


----------



## Tugboat

Another nice weekend ride. 66km through the Wairarapa, New Zealand...



Martinborough-Gladstone loop-5 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



Martinborough-Gladstone loop-1 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



Martinborough-Gladstone loop-16 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



Martinborough-Gladstone loop-7 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



Martinborough-Gladstone loop-13 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## uphillcrash

Tugboat you forgot to tell them the set of Photo's(mtb) are take in the Wellington area, NZ. Nice photo's mate .


----------



## mtor

arai_speed said:


> My daily ride is the road seen below, the one on the right cutting through the canyon:<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="https://goo.gl/mNkDb" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a street view of the road:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It includes this memorial which I see every time I ride the road:


WOW speechless


----------



## nordy643

Bail_Monkey said:


> Santa Cruz, CA
> 
> Bean Creek road
> 
> View attachment 283264
> 
> 
> View attachment 283265


I ride Bean Creek 2 or 3 times a week! Love that street. On weekends I'll take that and then go up Mtn Charlie Rd for some more fun.


----------



## Tugboat

.....


----------



## Tugboat

uphillcrash said:


> Tugboat you forgot to tell them the set of Photo's(mtb) are take in the Wellington area, NZ. Nice photo's mate .


Cheers!

Good spotting. The MTB ones are from Mt Victoria right in the centre of the city. I can be on singletrack up there in about 3 minutes from home.


----------



## willieboy

Early morning today at Sycamore cove in Malibu area. Overcast on both sides of me and sunshine over the cove. Really cool moment.
View attachment 284728


----------



## 1984

From Baltic Cycle Route
View attachment 284742

View attachment 284741


----------



## arai_speed

mtor said:


> WOW speechless


I guess the internet is not a static place afterall.


----------



## SRock24

biking with the lady the other day in MN

View attachment 285011
View attachment 285012


----------



## cmtbiz

Morning ride...


----------



## Luis Leon

*Yesterday's Ride*

At first I thought it was a branch. Fat rattlesnake digesting something it ate. I could only tell it was alive because it was flicking its tongue.

View attachment 285281


----------



## lou_cutlass

Luis Leon said:


> At first I thought it was a branch. Fat rattlesnake digesting something it ate. I could only tell it was alive because it was flicking its tongue.
> 
> View attachment 285281


Nice job keeping the bike between you two. I'm all about live and let live, but I don't mess with rattlesnakes. Less than 72 hours in our new house before I had to take the shovel to one...


----------



## maximum7

Should have ran its a$$ over...Wait does it have one?


----------



## airic812

In Las Vegas. I ride mostly at night, especially in the Summer.
You can't have enough lighting... So I built this.
Again.. I ride at night so no use in taking pictures of the dark roads.
But here is my bike before my night rides.


----------



## tvJefe

Today's ride. 5700' above Los Angeles atop Mt. Wilson.

View attachment 285304

View attachment 285305


----------



## airic812

tvJefe said:


> Today's ride. 5700' above Los Angeles atop Mt. Wilson.
> 
> View attachment 285304
> 
> View attachment 285305


That's a quite a view... But what a climb you must have had.


----------



## tvJefe

airic812 said:


> That's a quite a view... But what a climb you must have had.


18mi, 5k' to the top. There is a small reprieve right at halfway, but basically it's 5-7% the whole way.


----------



## gte

Here is some sea just outside of Athens












More of the sea from above












And some piece of country road


----------



## ROACHCLASS

Some pretty awesome views you guys have! 

Just a question (probably a dumb one) but a lot of the 'attached thumbnails' aren't showing up for me? Is there a setting I need to enable or something?


----------



## modernworld




----------



## arai_speed

From yesterday - at the top of Chantry Flats in the Angeles Nat. Forest (socal)


----------



## arai_speed

ROACHCLASS said:


> Some pretty awesome views you guys have!
> 
> Just a question (probably a dumb one) but a lot of the 'attached thumbnails' aren't showing up for me? Is there a setting I need to enable or something?


Forum issue.


----------



## RaptorTC

Oh the things you see when you venture off the main roads.


----------



## nOOky

Not a great pic, but something to revive the thread. It's a rare occasion that I ride on a MUT.


----------



## RichardT

How do I post a picture saved on my hard drive?


----------



## Eretz

Lot of great photos, especially like, this pages full.!!!


----------



## Eretz

RichardT said:


> How do I post a picture saved on my hard drive?


Subscribe to Photobucket . com [upload your photo into photobucket and then link it to the forum board in









Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing


----------



## y2kota

Here's a few this morning's ride. 



HEY WTF? Can't post photos from my Android? Did I miss the memo about this?


----------



## cmtbiz

Bike ride in Monroe Township, NJ (08/17/13)

*







[/URL]*

*







[/URL]*

*







[/URL]*


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## seemana

One from today. It was a perfect morning to ride here in west-central WI.


----------



## arai_speed

seemana said:


> One from today. It was a perfect morning to ride here in west-central WI.


Very nice!


----------



## winb




----------



## Eretz

you're foto is way too big, but still very nicely done. i resized it for you.


----------



## J9L

Enjoyed a brief leisurely ride in outer banks, nc today


----------



## gte

A radio tower in a Greek mountain.












The mountain and the sea


----------



## lou_cutlass

View attachment 285752


Nevada County, CA this morning. Pretty cool with the clouds you can see...and even a few rain drops at the house!


----------



## FTR

Another awesome sunrise in Brisbane Australia:


----------



## Urico

Wow! That is one way to start the day.


----------



## burobaaje




----------



## FTR

While I am posting sunrises:


----------



## Norcal_Mike

Monterey, CA


----------



## mikerp

Sunrise the morning


----------



## modernworld

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/367363513'></iframe>


----------



## Tugboat

Officially the last day of winter here yesterday but the sun was out and it definitely felt like spring. A good day for an 80km ride around Wellington, New Zealand...


takarau gorge loop-1 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



takarau gorge loop-3 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



takarau gorge loop-7 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



takarau gorge loop-9 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



takarau gorge loop-10 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## y2kota

Good news, bad news........... 


First the good news.... 
Looks like we can post photos right to the forums again . 

Now for the bad news.... 
Almost 6 miles from home on a planed 34 mile ride. 2 tubes, 3 patches later, called the misses and offered to buy her breakfast if she would rescue me postings this as I'm waiting for the love of my life.


----------



## tihsepa

A foggy day here in Northern Illinois. Good day for a easy 50 on the new ride. I love this bike.


----------



## ROACHCLASS




----------



## genux

*Mountain Winery, Saratoga, CA*


Mountain Winery in Saratoga, CA. Part of my 2-3x weekly commute.


----------



## raudi

Stopped to take a pic at Sandy Beach on the east shore of Oahu.


----------



## Urico

The new portion of the Bay Bridge opened the bike and pedestrians lanes to the public today. Here are some of pictures of the organized ride by the East Bay Bicycle Coalition.


----------



## ROACHCLASS

Manasquan Reservoir in Howell.


----------



## trav16

baker bluff overlook @ the natchez trace parkway


----------



## arai_speed




----------



## PhillyFan

West Orange Trail, Central Florida


----------



## rteirish

from this morning in paradise valley, az


----------



## HighPlains

Off WY130, an a day with little wind!


----------



## PhillyFan

Samford, FL River walk


----------



## y2kota

PhillyFan said:


> Samford, FL River walk


Great shot, rode that a few days ago.


----------



## gte

Wind generators:












(Part of) Athens at nightfall:


----------



## Akirasho

... kewl bridge and grill...


----------



## modernworld




----------



## AlanE

*This guy must really like guns.*

In Warren County, NJ. It's a mailbox BTW.


----------



## cmtbiz

AlanE, thats one of the coolest pic!! Mailbox!! Wow


----------



## arai_speed

Afterwork spin.


----------



## PhillyFan

Small gator. Enterprise, FL


----------



## PhillyFan

Sanford Riverwalk. Sanford, FL


----------



## y2kota

Amtrak. 97 going over the St John River Bridge Sanford Florida.


----------



## y2kota

Spring to spring trail in DaBary FL.


----------



## 9W9W

I took advantage of the warm weather we've been having and took a ride into Manhattan. Up from my crib, over the George Washington bridge and down into Battery Park via the west side MUP. It was a great ride and I love the energy of riding in the city. 

Unfortunately pictures are not showing "in-line" and in reverse order. Sigh. 

Night shot looking south at NYC from GWB.
View attachment 286915


On the GWB heading home, my destination is on the left side of photo 
View attachment 286916


Fairway market on bike path, can never stop in because I don't want to walk home. 
View attachment 286917


Hudson river looking north with GWB in the distance. Manhattan on right, NJ on left (towns of Weehawken, Edgewater)
View attachment 286918


U.S.S Intrepid, midtown on my way back. 
View attachment 286919


looking west at Jersey City, NJ. 
View attachment 286920


Ferry dock in the financial district. 
View attachment 286921


Freedom tower (don't like the name), warming up to design. 
View attachment 286922


Battery Park city, a self contained city/neighborhood within a city. note to self: should have purchased condo when they were giving them away in 2001. 
View attachment 286923


heading south towards the financial district
View attachment 286924


Looking west at the sparsely populated skyline of Jersey City, NJ. 
View attachment 286925


Passing the west side Trump development. West side highway overhead. 
View attachment 286927


Riding past the boats docked at the 79th street marina. Did you know you can apply for a year round permit and live out of a boat docked here?
View attachment 286928


Selfie!
View attachment 286926


This is a view on NYC looking south from the GWB. 
View attachment 286930


----------



## NTA

Alpi Italy 

















:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanE

As a cyclist, here are a couple signs you don't want to encounter. Especially in combination leading to a narrow twisty 15% downhill.


----------



## Shegens

This is the only place I can ride where I don't fight hills. There is one spot that has hills and another that is a mountain bike trail through the woods. The lake ride is my favorite.


----------



## Roobakes 1.0

Storm moving east from the mountains just north of Boulder today.....


----------



## cmtbiz

Found this tower hidden within the park in our area.


----------



## nOOky

Sorry, fall is mountain bike time


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## Bill2

This is on my commute to school


----------



## bradkay

*my regular ride*

I start the vast majority of my local rides with a seven mile stretch of this rail trail. It gives me a few miles to warm up before I head off into the hills. On days where I only want to spin - or evenings after work - I can stay on the trail and get in a ride of up to 45 miles (out and back). 

The second photo is one of the rural roads that I ride after branching off the rail trail. The other advantage of the rail trail is that it gets me past the suburbs and into nicer rural riding...


----------



## Doug B

Rusted Angel said:


>



Marion, Indiana ? The park with the Christmas lights?


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## Tugboat

A day in the Wairarapa, New Zealand. 112km in the saddle...


ride 23.11.13-5 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr





ride 23.11.13-9 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



ride 23.11.13-4 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## bradkay

Tugboat said:


> A day in the Wairarapa, New Zealand. 112km in the saddle...
> 
> 
> ride 23.11.13-5 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ride 23.11.13-9 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ride 23.11.13-4 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


Absolutely lovely! I'm quite jealous...


----------



## mann2

rode with this guy through the mad streets of Manila...


----------



## bvber

Newly constructed bike path along the lake just south of downtown Chicago. Nice and smooth.


----------



## jsigone

today's lunch ride along the lake

CX lunch ride by jsig1, on Flickr


----------



## berndrea

first time using the interurban trail. Cold and wet. Thank you Seattle.


----------



## Eretz

NTA said:


> Alpi Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Wow! Nice shot.


----------



## Eretz

nOOky said:


> Sorry, fall is mountain bike time


I always look forward to your winter/ #icepics with your road bike though.


----------



## 3DKiwi

81km ride Manawatu, New Zealand. The photo is at the highest point on the ride. There's a several km downhill that you can just make out in the photo. Ride was a there and back so I had to ride back up the big hill


----------



## willieboy

Just beautiful. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

3DKiwi said:


> 81km ride Manawatu, New Zealand. The photo is at the highest point on the ride. There's a several km downhill that you can just make out in the photo. Ride was a there and back so I had to ride back up the big hill
> 
> View attachment 289814


Is that beer in your water bottles? ;-)


----------



## Tugboat

Opportunity of a lifetime a while back (although hopefully not the last). Just getting around to editing the photos now though. Up Ventoux from Bédoin and down to Malaucène.






Mont Ventoux-2 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



Mont Ventoux-6 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



Mont Ventoux-13 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr



Mont Ventoux-14 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr
Mont Ventoux-1 by Adrian Rumney, on Flickr


----------



## quikrick1

Crown Beach, Alameda CA
If you squint your eyes you can see the San Francisco skyline in the background.


----------



## tihsepa

The roads are frozen. The FAT bike is out.


----------



## quikrick1

tihsepa said:


> The roads are frozen. The FAT bike is out.


Dang! And I was complaining about the 58degF!!


----------



## tihsepa

quikrick1 said:


> Dang! And I was complaining about the 58degF!!


Yah, we wont see that until April.
At least I am not on the trainer. That thing sucks.


----------



## bvber

quikrick1 said:


> Dang! And I was complaining about the 58degF!!


That's almost perfect riding temp for me. Not too warm, not too cold.


----------



## 3DKiwi

Taupo, New Zealand. Did the popular farm loop around back country roads from town. The big bike is at the entrance to town and the wheels are about 2m / 7ft high.


----------



## joc1888




----------



## joc1888

This is the Nic o the Balloch, it's in the Galloway forest in Ayrshire, Scotland


----------



## RaptorTC

Winter has arrived.


----------



## 3DKiwi

Summer has arrived 

100.2km ride Palmerston North, New Zealand. The photos are near the top of Saddle Road. One looking back towards Ashurst and Feilding, the other looking at the Wind farm.


----------



## jmm269

yes! i was living in oakland when they opened it for riding. rode it probably 7 times before I moved to NorCal. that climb is so satisfying .. and loved not catching any cops on the way down


----------



## JackDaniels

sprinting some random dudes to the donut shop


----------



## jmm269

my ride to dried up lake francis in dobbins, ca from oregon house ca


----------



## Mooney

Mathers Bridge, Banana River


----------



## MGear4817

This is my third current bike and is meant to be my "around town" and "city" bike. Sorry for the blurry pictures but these were taken by the people in the shop that I customized it from, waiting for delivery so I can reassemble it and start riding it. Also my first fixed gear bike. Has a flip flop hub with a freewheel on the other side just in case. If anything, I'm sure I'm gonna love the B17 special.


----------



## 3DKiwi

Did 101km today, Christmas eve. I'll be able to have double helpings of everything tomorrow and not feel guily 

Photo from today's ride. Vinegar Hill bridge, 5km north of Hunterville, New Zealand.


----------



## horvatht

My new 12.5 pound build w ped and cages. Cannondale Evo HM w Yoeleo climbing wheels.


----------



## 3DKiwi

91km ride today. 2 big hills. Got a new Samsung S3 mini a few days ago. Photo quality is much improved from my previous phone.


----------



## brianb21

This was from Mt Lemmon here in Tucson on a demo bike till my new bike gets done!


----------



## quikrick1

brianb21 said:


> This was from Mt Lemmon here in Tucson on a demo bike till my new bike gets done!


Man I love the desert during the winter... Not so much in the summer.


----------



## 3DKiwi

Good to see one place in the USA without snow and ice


----------



## brianb21

quikrick1 said:


> Man I love the desert during the winter... Not so much in the summer.


I agree lol. We just start really early!


----------



## dysfunction

brianb21 said:


> I agree lol. We just start really early!


Yea, after 4:30 - 5 is a late start


----------



## brianb21

Another zwesome morning here in Tucson on Mt Lemmon. Had to take the same pic with my new bike lol!


----------



## trashysquid

Gorgeous day in the Texas Hill Country...


----------



## jays35

Route 66 West of Springfield, Missouri.


----------



## MC357

Took a ride to Griffith Observatory today. First time on this ride and it was great. I took the fire rode from forest lawn, about a 50 mile ride all together. 


I start a new job next week so I cant do these kinds rides everyday!!!


----------



## brianb21

Did 2 loops this aft at SNPE here in Tucson!


----------



## adjtogo

I live near Pensacola Beach. These pictures are from a few different rides I had from Pensacola Beach to Ft. Pickens, and to Navarre Beach.

I no longer have the Giant Defy Advanced 1, as it had structural problems with the carbon fiber frame. It kept creaking and no one could figure out why. I now have a Lynskey R255 titanium bike and love it!!


----------



## Johnny85

what?! which place is this,looks very nice


----------



## adjtogo

Pensacola Beach, Florida



Johnny85 said:


> what?! which place is this,looks very nice


----------



## Johnny85

mhm ok, way too far for me


----------



## bvber

Polar Vortex ride.


----------



## silkroad

Love this thread. 



Can we get new pictures, please?


----------



## PhillyFan

On my morning ride


----------



## mstaugler




----------



## arai_speed

Here are a few of my local riding area:


----------



## cmtbiz

Belmar, NJ


----------



## cmtbiz

Belmar, NJ


----------



## cmtbiz

Thomson Park, Monroe Twp, NJ


----------



## cmtbiz

Fire Truck Parade, Thompson Park, NJ


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## paulm2322

on my way to a 100 mile finish. Stopped to stretch as my legs were very sore (after approx 80 miles)


----------



## morgahorse

The other day rode from In to downtown Chicago on our way to a bike/coffee shop. 45 miles...


----------



## bvber

morgahorse said:


> View attachment 297324


That part of bike path needs new paving. It's pretty rough.


----------



## Ullr

View attachment 297329


----------



## happypuppy




----------



## tihsepa

From todays ride.


----------



## PhillyFan

Lake Monroe


----------



## vetboy

*Ascutney VT*

That climb is a mother f'er!


----------



## kitchese

Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## mtrac

I had Google create a suggested bicycle route for a 7+mile commute between Cliffside Park and Teaneck, NJ. I did it occasionally last year and have been doing it three days a week so far this year. It routed me through an industrial area with relatively little potential conflict with drivers. I like it.

Unfortunately, I can't stop in the road to take photos everywhere so these are a from a stretch between a railroad and a river. I'll see if I can do the Hendricks Causeway some time, which is also picturesque in a by-the-water way.








Crossing at Bergen Turnpike and Industrial Ave. Trains seem to come through almost on cue in the morning. This vantage point is for the evening commute and it is sometimes blocked for lengthy stretches, probably while they switch cars. In that case I'll eventually double back and go through another crossing.
















Route 46 and a 10 mph posted limit.








There are at least a half-dozen locomotives in this frame; unfortunately, traffic prevented stopping along side them.








Hackensack River. Solid vegetation almost the entire length.








Crossing at Mount Vernon and Industrial Ave. There's a train station diagonally across the tracks. If I had zoomed you'd see a guy with a large video camera and tripod. Lot of railroad buffs come down there. I would go through the crossing but ...








Ermagerd, a train's coming. Also note the lovely pavement, which partly prompted my thread earlier this year on wheels and tires. I went with Mavic CXP33s and 25mm Continental 4-Seasons and it's a good combination. If I had to do it on 23s, I wouldn't.








You read about people like this the next day, but in his defense the gates aren't down and the lights probably came on while he crossed.
















Some of these trains are longer and slower than others.
















This is a nice stretch, but I'll usually go through the Mt Vernon crossing. Route 80 in the background.








Other side of 80. There's often water under it. Golf driving ranges are popular by rivers I've noticed, because there's not much else you can put there.
















Crossing at Industrial and Cross St (had to look it up since I never knew what it was called until now). I rarely come through here in the evening.
















Cedar Lane, Teaneck. On days I ride I get in at least an hour earlier than when I drive. Funny how many times there's someone who needs to get into the building. Today, it was some A/C guys so I dropped what I was doing and couldn't pose everything nicely.


----------



## PMacAZ




----------



## Rider07

French/Italian Riviera is home in the summer.


----------



## bvber

morgahorse said:


> The other day rode from In to downtown Chicago on our way to a bike/coffee shop. 45 miles...
> View attachment 297324





bvber said:


> That part of bike path needs new paving. It's pretty rough.


As if they read this forum! :shocked:


----------



## junior1210

cmtbiz said:


> View attachment 297303
> 
> Fire Truck Parade, Thompson Park, NJ


I used to live less than a mile from there. Moved down here to Az back in '03.


----------



## burgrat

PMacAZ said:


> View attachment 297722
> 
> 
> View attachment 297723


Reminds me of this:

https://


----------



## SRock24

Some pics from the ride this past weekend included a stop to visit Paul and the World's Largest Tiger Muskie!


----------



## SRock24

Went for a ride in Northern MN with the lady. Met my buddy Paul and saw the world largest Tiger Muskie!


----------



## berndrea

from a short 12 mile ride on a local trail


----------



## quikrick1

The Master!
Afternoon ride.


----------



## E.J.2

I wasn't on it....but here is my Little One, who did a 22 mile ride with mom this morning.


----------



## E.J.2

fixed


----------



## cmtbiz

.....[deleted]....


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## rngermac

Rural route just outside of Lexington Ky


----------



## Ullr




----------



## bvber

Some people can afford to live in a chateau. 







Still under construction.


----------



## gte

*High above Athens*


----------



## quikrick1

*A Day At the Beach*

A beautiful day!


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## willieboy

Top of Yerba Buena overlooking the Pacific Ocean and Malibu. A bugger of a climb but worth it.


----------



## cmtbiz

Perfect day for a ride. End of Summer 2014


----------



## brianb21

Mt Lemmon on a very humid morning!


----------



## quikrick1

*Couldn't Resist!*

Had to stop to get a shot of this storefront!


----------



## Vanquiz

Warm cappuccino for chilly morning


----------



## yancy0303




----------



## quikrick1

One of these days I'm gonna take some Simple Green and a scrub brush to that big seagull crap on the "C"


----------



## David23

Around the PV Peninsula and up the coast. The usual out and back.


----------



## bvber

One of those operable bridges on the other side of town.


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## 700

A lonely but beautiful ride thru Allamuchy New Jersey


----------



## kristop9

Some shots from Boone. NC. Along the Blue Ridge Parkway and then the final picture is a private neighborhood that is one of the best climbs and scenic roads around.


----------



## Horze

The New World is a thriving hub of cycling enthusiasts.


----------



## crowaan

Gosh, NC looks sweet. Wish I had some cash to go there in the spring.


----------



## fergnago

Part of my ride today


----------



## bvber

Can't wait to try these new MUTs.
















What puzzles me is, why did they wait till October when these trails empty out?


----------



## 768Q

From our nightly ride this last week....


----------



## ddave12000

bvber said:


> Can't wait to try these new MUTs.
> View attachment 301267
> 
> 
> View attachment 301268
> 
> 
> What puzzles me is, why did they wait till October when these trails empty out?


They look nice, but I can wait to try them out. I hate riding on the lakefront path - It always seems like a game of dodge the clueless trail users. Saying on your left doesn't even garner a response anymore because everyone has headphones in. Oh well. It is beautiful...


----------



## Speed_Metal

kristop9 said:


> Some shots from Boone. NC. Along the Blue Ridge Parkway and then the final picture is a private neighborhood that is one of the best climbs and scenic roads around.
> View attachment 301179


this one is N. carolina? it looks like colorado. looks like its above the tree line, and very dry


----------



## bvber

ddave12000 said:


> They look nice, but I can wait to try them out. I hate riding on the lakefront path - It always seems like a game of dodge the clueless trail users. Saying on your left doesn't even garner a response anymore because everyone has headphones in. Oh well. It is beautiful...


I hear ya. It's bad during warmer months but fortunately for the diehards, the summer is short in Chicago. I just went for a ride this afternoon (sunny & mid 60's) and wished that I didn't. It was that bad until I got outside of downtown area.


----------



## bvber

Took a trip to the former industrial part of the town.








It's not a WW2 fort in some European town. There used to be busy factories producing tons of steel for buildings, highways, ships ...etc.

All this used to be steel mills. Now it's a public park and soon to be developed into residential and retail area.







This is what the link above looks like now.








These walls contained the iron ore after the ships bring them from the mining sites.








Here's a comparison of the scale.







Those steel brackets are where the cranes were mounted.


----------



## ddave12000

bvber said:


> I hear ya. It's bad during warmer months but fortunately for the diehards, the summer is short in Chicago. I just went for a ride this afternoon (sunny & mid 60's) and wished that I didn't. It was that bad until I got outside of downtown area.


Yep. That's why I avoid downtown other than commuting and keep my rides to the north shore. It's much nicer up there


----------



## horvatht

Mario Cipollini is coming to Huntington Beach California. 
Outspoken cycles Nov 13 
All are invited.


----------



## ssdirt29

*A little Southwest Flavor*

There's a lot I dislike about Arizona but I'm fortunate to be able to ride these roads and trails every day.


----------



## fergnago

Home! thats my other passion moored on the left.


----------



## robt57

Well, I get to see this about every ride near my house. Most of the year.  This shot is about 2 miles from getting home on local area rides. Zoomed Adroid cam shot.










And this shot is about 3.5 miles from my place, also Android cam shot/pic. Lots of terrestrial views that are just superb. Some days like today I could only see the bottom 1/4 of Mt Hood with a low cloud ceiling. Other days, Rainer which is 130 miles away looks like you could ride there quick


----------



## cmtbiz

Cold November Ride


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## CliveDS

Had a chance a few weeks back to ride mt Lemmon. It's a lifetime experience


----------



## arai_speed

Local Socal Mountains on Thanksgiving.









Glendora Ridge Road. Amazing views.









Water break at Mount Baldy Village.


----------



## TricrossRich

myself and the crew that I ride with post photos on an instagram account... check us out.

Instagram


----------



## sadisticnoob

you guys are so lucky, here in my country, i only get traffic lights and flat land


----------



## turbofish

Just a few miles from my house


----------



## m3ta1head

Here are some pics I took from a ride a few days ago on the 39, one of the finest climbs in southern california.


full res photos here: Hwy 39 - Imgur


----------



## daddyjakes

Bear Mtn, Sunday morning


----------



## bvber

Someone either got too drunk at the bar upstairs and forgot that he/she biked here last summer or deliberately left it there and filed loss claim for insurance money...


----------



## bvber

Another one. ut:


----------



## mchu004

From yesterday's morning ride

RapidSnake by mchu004, on Flickr


----------



## ddave12000

From a New Years Day ride - it was freezing!!

View attachment 302868


----------



## robt57

*A clear day and the last 2 miles riding home.*

Love this view, and really just can't get enough. Wish I could see it from the house, but someone planted some trees a few decades back that are now 100+ feet tall.  Also could have seen St Helens blow when this house was new, more trees...


----------



## xml-2277

How do I post a picture saved on my hard drive?


----------



## robt57

xml-2277 said:


> How do I post a picture saved on my hard drive?


Be on advanced edit mode while entering a post. Click upload photos under attachment, Add files, browse to it, and rest kind of happens automatically..


----------



## CliveDS

My 9 y/o got his first road bike:


----------



## Horze

That's an upcoming Chris Froome right there.


----------



## quikrick1

*Saturday Morning Ride*

Shake down ride. No bar tape yet, still not sure about the bar/stem combo...


----------



## robt57

A climb up one of the Buttes here in Portlandia has it's rewards. Rainier was visible to the eye, but not the focal length on the Smart Phone camera.

To our surprise, the illusive Mt Jefferson made a showing, and tried the focal length of the device. Better to the naked eye:
<img src="https://coupekiss.host-ed.me/img-gen/20150124_165058a50.jpg">

Hood:
<img src="https://coupekiss.host-ed.me/img-gen/20150124_165141a50.jpg">

Hellens:
<img src="https://coupekiss.host-ed.me/img-gen/20150124_165153a50.jpg">


----------



## Rogus

disregard


----------



## mtnbkrboy




----------



## quikrick1

*Details Details*

Yeah BABY!!
This taken on my Saturday afternoon ride.


----------



## bvber

It's someone's mansion, not a golf club house.


----------



## Sweet Lew

bvber said:


> View attachment 305543
> 
> 
> It's someone's mansion, not a golf club house.


If that's on Sheridan Road in Winnetka, IL, that is the driveway to my wife's Aunt's house. LOL!!


----------



## bvber

Yes, Sheridan Road in Winnetka. 

What does your wife's aunt do to be able to afford a place there? :shocked:


----------



## Sweet Lew

bvber said:


> Yes, Sheridan Road in Winnetka.
> 
> What does your wife's aunt do to be able to afford a place there? :shocked:


Doctor...Real Estate..You know...1%er stuff.


----------



## Agent319




----------



## wchevron

bvber said:


> Yes, Sheridan Road in Winnetka.
> 
> What does your wife's aunt do to be able to afford a place there? :shocked:


Next time you are out for a ride you should swing by and check out the property. Tell them you are a friend of Sweet Lew.


----------



## Sweet Lew

wchevron said:


> Next time you are out for a ride you should swing by and check out the property. Tell them you are a friend of Sweet Lew.


HA! If he wants to be greeted by Winnetka's finest.


----------



## Agent319

Near Billings, Mo.


----------



## bvber

Yeah, I didn't go in any further than where I took that photo from. Who knows, with all kinds of sensors these days, I may end up in youtube under "intruder gets a surprise" video. :nono:


----------



## Agent319

View attachment 305565


----------



## bvber

If I own a Cervelo bike, wouldn't lock it outside and walk away, especially at night.


----------



## Typetwelve

Ride in the wind/rain last weekend...this was a nice gap in the rain. I swear...all it does around here anymore is rain. I fel like I'm living in a rain forest...


----------



## Cyclin Dan

Picture at the top. This is 13 miles from my front door.








Half way up, 6 miles from my house. 








Ran in to a muddy section and road block on the way as they were working to open the canyon for motor vehicle traffic. Should have taken the CX bike!


----------



## cmtbiz

Belmar, NJ (Jersey shore ride). 07/11/15


----------



## smokva

12th July 2015.
From Bormio to Gavia, than descent on the other side and climbing Gavia again on a way back to Bormio.







Tomorrow I'll do similar on Stelvio.


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## Srode

Video but an interesting start to my climb to Clingmans Dome in the Smokies from the Cherokee NC yesterday morning - look what's hiding behind the Elk Crossing sign.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_69gpiW1Tg


----------



## Tig

Soma Rush fixie ridden near Alvin, TX.









Heading home, passing Space Center Houston









Club rides

























Seabrook, TX









Former golf course ride


----------



## cmtbiz




----------



## cmtbiz

Nice day to ride. Had a bad crash waiting for buddy to pick me up. 

Sudden stop in front in pacrline going 18mph.


----------



## SwiftSolo

View attachment 307849
View attachment 307850


3 weeks ago


----------



## SwiftSolo

delete


----------



## SwiftSolo

It looks like you also hang out in the Dolomites sometimes--racing through or vacationing? It doesn't get much better (certainly the Gavia and Stelvio are also epic with a different kind of beauty).


smokva said:


> 12th July 2015.
> From Bormio to Gavia, than descent on the other side and climbing Gavia again on a way back to Bormio.
> View attachment 307598
> 
> Tomorrow I'll do similar on Stelvio.


----------



## smokva

SwiftSolo said:


> It looks like you also hang out in the Dolomites sometimes--racing through or vacationing? It doesn't get much better (certainly the Gavia and Stelvio are also epic with a different kind of beauty).


Yes, every year i usually go for an week of hollidays in Italian or French Alps. This year it was Bormio, but somewhere in Dolomites is also very frequent destination.


----------



## jaske5

Picture of my Trek 1.2 out for a short 20 mile ride. Stopped in Glacial Park in McHenry, IL. The next time i ride through here will be on a new bike. Upgrade time is coming.


----------



## quikrick1

A sign of the times


----------



## ph0enix




----------



## quikrick1

Since bridges seem to be all the rage...


----------



## jaske5

Took my new ride out for spin.


----------



## illlili

*A1A Boca Raton, FL*


----------



## mik_git

gloomy clouds rolling in... this section of road is ~14km long (starting 10km from home)... saw 1 car. i was actually heading in the opposite direction to what the photo would indicate...


----------



## bvber

About the same spot where this picture was taken 3 years ago. The city converted this island into a bird sanctuary.


----------



## SRock24

Here is another from the other day in ND...

36" wheels!








CAADX


----------



## bvber

New MUT in progress.


----------



## 9W9W

River road @ Palisades Interstate Park this weekend. This is the main cycling route heading out of Manhattan for points North. sorry i don't know why the other is upside down or how to remove it.


----------



## Tig

From a recent ride to the San Jacinto Monument and Battleship Texas.


----------



## FasterStronger




----------



## MikeinJax

In Germany for work, rode up the hills behind Rudesheim


----------



## FTR

It has been quite a while since I posted here, but I am back on the bike and my clothing line sees me doing plenty of pictures, so I thought I would post some here.


----------



## michaelcogburn.c

I'm actually currently taking deep relax, last week accidentally I've had an accident got injured my knees. Things are good so far just need bed rest to make my knee back on track again. Hopefully my knee injury will not cause issue to my bike riding.


----------



## bvber

Cold but sunny 20 mile ride yesterday on my commuter / bad weather bike.


----------



## FTR

Out and about in the rain yesterday.
Is anyone reading this thread anymore??


----------



## arai_speed

FTR said:


> Out and about in the rain yesterday.
> Is anyone reading this thread anymore??


I still read this - one of the best RBR threads...no BS...just pictures.

Nice kit BTW!


----------



## arai_speed

My backyard:










Looking towards Downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## FTR

Out and about in one of the 3 brand new design that I have just completed.


----------



## Jamoi

Some cool bikes in here! here's my first road bike, before and now:









Please don't hate me for spraying over the Merckx colours, I saved it from the grave yard, so I feel entitled to personalise it! P.s it now has subtle Eddy Merckx decals


----------



## mrwirey

*The thread does say Pics ...*

Pre-ride pic from my driveway before heading out to explore the mountains ...








The entrance to Coronado National Memorial (15 miles from my house)...








Looking in the other direction into Mexico...








Where the paved road ends (18 miles from my house)...








Lunch ride at work...








Another lunch ride at work...








Zwifting due to snow...








Snow gone(ish); good enough to ride...








End of another beautiful Arizona day...








Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## 9W9W

Jamoi said:


> Please don't hate me for spraying over the Merckx colours


I don't hate you for spraying, I hate you for having your seat rails parallel with the ground, and not the seat itself.


----------



## Jamoi

9W9W said:


> I don't hate you for spraying, I hate you for having your seat rails parallel with the ground, and not the seat itself.


Thanks. 

It would appear that the frame is too small for me, as I'm 188cm tall and the frame is 55cm TT. So the bars feel really low and there's no space for umm... spacers under the stem. 

So with the seat level it was really intrusive into my C&B's area as I am so bent down to reach the bars. 

I am a beginner, this is my first bike, so any tips would be helpful. 

I don't understand why the angle of someone else's seat would upset you?


----------



## FTR

Just some more pics while out and about.
For anyone interested, all of the kits that you see in these pics are from my own brand.

Home
More on Instagram at lapinbike


----------



## DocEndurance

Most of us have seen the bike-in-the-tree image and read the somewhat fabricated story circulating around the Internet, but I found this one just up the hill from my home! I don't know the story associated with this, but the oak has been swallowing this bike for quite some time. I must knock on the owner's door next time I pass and ask about it.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yesterday cold and little wet ride in Taipei.


----------



## FTR

Out in the rain in Brisbane, Australia today.
Taking in the sights after a cruisey ride with some friends.


----------



## FTR

Today's ride:


----------



## FedorJan

Russia, Black Sea


----------



## FTR

Beuller!!

Out and about in Brisbane today in our Fruit Tingles kit.


----------



## mrwirey

*Sunny Southern Arizona*

Steel is real! 

Sunny days are even more realer! :thumbsup:























Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## mrwirey

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## bvber

^ Nice.
Shouldn't the bar tape be also neon green? Just a thought...


----------



## mrwirey

bvber said:


> ^ Nice.
> Shouldn't the bar tape be also neon green? Just a thought...


I've got the Lizardskins Fluo Yellow bar tape sitting on the shelf. I'll put it on before the next ride pics are posted. 

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## FTR

mrwirey said:


> I've got the Lizardskins Fluo Yellow bar tape sitting on the shelf. I'll put it on before the next ride pics are posted.
> 
> Very respectfully, Tim


Do you like the Lizardskins?
I have used it a couple of times but have not found it very robust.
Others I have spoken to have agreed with the issues I have mentioned with it.
I much prefer the Fizik tapes and have their fluoro stuff on both my bikes (as pictured above).


----------



## FTR

Here is a pic of the Fizik on my Concorde and on my Moots.


----------



## JasperIN

Nice day for a ride other than 20mph winds


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

On Saturday January 30th I rode to the Pacific coast from my home in Silicon Valley.


----------



## mrwirey

*Sunny Southern Arizona*

Me and my Cycso Ti out and about...










































Can't wait for today's ride!
Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## mrwirey

Today's adventure was on aluminum with road tubeless going up to Coronado Monument ... winning!

Near the bottom...








Near the top...








Gu break...








Highs this week forecasted to be in the mid-high 70s!

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## Fredrico

mrwirey said:


> Today's adventure was on aluminum with road tubeless going up to Coronado Monument ... winning!
> 
> Near the bottom...
> View attachment 312212
> 
> 
> Near the top...
> View attachment 312213
> 
> 
> Gu break...
> View attachment 312214
> 
> 
> Highs this week forecasted to be in the mid-high 70s!
> 
> Very respectfully, Tim


Climbing in the big ring? Looks like 50-25! Just like the pros!

I'm jealous of your weather. Biked over to Safeway for Super Bowl munchies this afternoon and froze my a$$ off. Grey skies, wind up, 45 degrees here in DC Metro, just cold enough to dampen enthusiasm. Not a great day for a bike ride. :frown2:


----------



## mrwirey

Fredrico said:


> Climbing in the big ring? Looks like 50-25! Just like the pros!


Fredrico,

I was in the big ring cuz I was on my way down and decided to get a picture by the elevation marker. Definitely no pro here. 

I am enjoying the awesome weather though. I was in D.C. a week or so ago when they had that bad blizzard. No Thank You! I'll keep my Arizona sunshine. 

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## bvber

Fredrico said:


> froze my a$$ off. Grey skies, wind up, 45 degrees


:skep: 

I did 20 miler yesterday at balmy 40 d.f. and it was a treat in February.


----------



## Fredrico

bvber said:


> :skep:
> 
> I did 20 miler yesterday at balmy 40 d.f. and it was a treat in February.


It's all relative! Where do you live? 

I used to reassure my riding buddy years ago when we'd go out any day the temps were above freezing, "Look, you can't get freeze bite! The air is above freezing!" 

Below 45, my toes require booties. Dressing in layers takes so long! When grey, damp, and cold outside, a pleasure ride seems hardly worth it. Seems like snow still on the ground chills the air.


----------



## velodog

bvber said:


> :skep:
> 
> I did 20 miler yesterday at balmy 40 d.f. and it was a treat in February.


Yeah, this year has given me some good riding weather, considering.

41deg with 13mph wind Saturday, I got out for 35 miles. 









Today it was 45deg with 15mph winds but I miss judged my insulin and had a low BG that spoiled the ride. I did manage 15 miles though.

Today was my third ride in Feb. and the month is only a week old. Sure beats hell out of riding indoors.


----------



## bvber

Fredrico said:


> It's all relative! Where do you live?


In Midwest. Putting on multi layers is much less boring than stationary bike. I would rather get fat than use stationary bike. :mad2:


----------



## FTR

More pics taken for my clothing brand.


----------



## Wuaname

velodog said:


> Yeah, this year has given me some good riding weather, considering.
> 
> 41deg with 13mph wind Saturday, I got out for 35 miles.
> 
> View attachment 312215
> 
> 
> Today it was 45deg with 15mph winds but I miss judged my insulin and had a low BG that spoiled the ride. I did manage 15 miles though.
> 
> Today was my third ride in Feb. and the month is only a week old. Sure beats hell out of riding indoors.


And I was just about to post "you guys are lucky with nice weather to ride".... lol, still getting used to temps under 40, coming from South FL and having year round riding


----------



## dougfresh

I took a short trip to visit my cousin a couple weeks back. Charleston is incredibly flat and windy.


----------



## quikrick1

This was Sunday afternoon, gorgeous day!


----------



## SRock24

FTR said:


> More pics taken for my clothing brand.
> 
> View attachment 312325
> 
> 
> View attachment 312323
> 
> 
> View attachment 312324


Nice stuff. Like it!


----------



## FTR

SRock24 said:


> Nice stuff. Like it!


All available (plus more).
Get in touch if you are interested in some high quality cycling kit.


----------



## mrwirey

*Where'd winter go?*

Hereford to Benson, AZ and back...




























Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## Fajita Dave

Ride from Friday. Slicks worked a lot better on snow than I was expecting. Apparently the adhesive on my GoPro mount doesn't hold in 20 degree weather. My phone was mounted to it so I can watch my ride time and heart rate.














I have are no idea why the pics uploaded sideways from my tablet.


----------



## FTR

Headed out in the hills today.


----------



## Wuaname

For, cool angles


----------



## DocEndurance

Nice pics! Australia ... Love those gum trees!


----------



## mrwirey

*The Bisbee Loop*

Always willing to share the beauty of southern Arizona...
The 'Peace Wall' in Bisbee















View from the top of the Mule Mountain overlooking Bisbee, AZ ... Mexico off in the distance








A Ghost Bike to remember a fallen compatriot, Terry Brown ... has it really been four years?








Home Sweet Home








Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## FTR

Nice pics Tim.


----------



## mrwirey

FTR said:


> Nice pics Tim.


Thank You!

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## FTR

Wuaname said:


> For, cool angles


Why else?


----------



## DocEndurance

Great pics. You've got some nice hills to climb!


----------



## FTR

DocEndurance said:


> Great pics. You've got some nice hills to climb!


That one is only 10km from my place and has 2 20% gradients on it.


----------



## Bflath

A ride to Bodega Bay via Coleman Valley road.


----------



## FTR

Bflath said:


> A ride to Bodega Bay via Coleman Valley road.


Cool clouds.


----------



## fn1889m

Lopez Island, WA


----------



## FTR

Riding over the past couple of days.
Some flat and some definitely steep.


----------



## Tig

Towards the end of a solo ride on the Specialized CruX Elite EVO.









Memorial Park XC trail from the 29" SS.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Finally thought today would be a good day to try my new setup and fit on my new toy. When I was in the office it was nice and sunny but when I finally got out for a quick spin, the sun was gone and left me with wind blowing left and right!


----------



## FTR

My road ride became an MTB ride half way through just for fun.


----------



## kruger




----------



## 768Q

Monday night I got word that they wanted 100 riders to show up and ride the Amgen Tour of California Team Introduction ride and was able to get out of work Tuesday morning so had a pretty spirited ride to Occidental and back, Local Levi Leipheimer led and it was alot of fun! here's a few shots from the gopro......









































Got to chat with Levi for a couple minutes...


----------



## TmB123

Sunset from a couple of nights ago


----------



## mjf

My trusty Ellsworth in Manhattan Beach, CA.


----------



## bvber

New MUT overpass under construction to bypass one of the most congested part of MUT network.








The underside of overpass.


----------



## kelticknotts




----------



## kelticknotts

I rode this today..love this bike!


----------



## FTR

Decided I should be nicer to the Moots and get a real CX bike.


----------



## FTR

New kit day


----------



## 3DKiwi

Me finishing the Wanganui (New Zealand) Cycling Club TT Champs. 2nd place mens masters grade.


----------



## jeremy_s

Just screwing around trying out my first cross bike. I live at work half the year with hundreds of miles of gravel roads everywhere and all I do is run out there because the paved roads are too dangerous for road cycling. Figured I'd pick up an entry level cross bike and see how I like it.


----------



## FTR

Got to the waterfront just in time.


----------



## Migen21

Really nice day today. Perfect riding weather. About 70 degrees and sunny. Comfortable in the shade. So, I played hooky from work and decided to do a mix gravel/tarmac ride up to Snoqualmie Falls Overlook from the Redmond (WA) area. I wasn't sure how long or difficult the ride was, or I could have literally started this from my doorstep and added about 15 miles to the ride (in each direction). 


As it was, this was about 50 miles out and back with 1700 feet of elevation gain (per Strava), and every inch of it (not counting a handful of crosswalks) was on paved or gravel trails. I was practically giddy for finding a route like this that doesn't involve co-mingling with four wheeled monsters trying to kill me.

It wouldn't be a good training ride, or a route for a group ride, but it's an awesome adventure ride from the Seattle metro area.

Enjoy the pics (I enjoyed taking them)





























































This was at the end of the trail called "Snoqualmie Falls Overlook". Sadly, you can't really see the falls in the picture. They are through the trees there. You can hear them though, and that was good enough. It was a great day and a great ride. I enjoyed every inch of it immensely.


----------



## FTR

Migen21 said:


> Really nice day today. Perfect riding weather. About 70 degrees and sunny. Comfortable in the shade. So, I played hooky from work and decided to do a mix gravel/tarmac ride up to Snoqualmie Falls Overlook from the Redmond (WA) area. I wasn't sure how long or difficult the ride was, or I could have literally started this from my doorstep and added about 15 miles to the ride (in each direction).


Nice
I think I have been to Snoqualmie Falls many years ago when I visited WA and Oregon.
It was winter and the falls were frozen (as was the carpark and most of the walking paths).


----------



## FasterStronger

A couple from a local ride last fall - near the Quebec/Ontario border up in the great White North eh?




















View attachment 313345
View attachment 313346
View attachment 313347


----------



## jeremy_s

Little cruising around Carlsbad NM.


----------



## joc1888

3 days ago in Mallorca. Heading to the hills


----------



## jeremy_s

Bring my cross bike to work and ride all over south east NM and west Texas while I'm out here.


----------



## FTR

A day at the beach.


----------



## JimmyORCA

holiday weekend spin around Taipei in the HAZE!


----------



## FTR

JimmyORCA said:


> holiday weekend spin around Taipei in the HAZE!
> 
> View attachment 313451


Attachment not working Jimmy.


----------



## jeremy_s

Well this thing hasn't moved in 2 weeks so I'll bump it. Im training for a half marathon right now and yesterday evening I ran 7 miles at race pace and usually that makes me a bit sore so I figured today we'd pop some ibuprofen and go for an easy ride to keep the legs loose. 11 miles on this on butt buster Criterium that's converted to a flat bar gym/commuter. Love this bike. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Last weekend I did a little riding in the Santa Cruz mountains overlooking Silicon Valley.

The Diablo Range across San Francisco Bay is where I'm planning my next long ride.


----------



## arai_speed

New favorite trail: Brown Mountain in the Angeles National Forest.


----------



## jaske5

Took a little stroll through McHenry today. Nothing but flat farm fields so i thought a different angle might work. The Bike Haven #worldfamous


----------



## Migen21

Here are some snaps of my Volagi Viaje (Ti) from my rainy Sunday ride around Lake Sammamish - These were taken on the access road to the boat launch.































And to show something a little less gloomy, here is a shot of my beloved GF-01 taken last weekend, when the weather was much nicer. This is overlooking Lake Union in Seattle from Gasworks Park.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Double century, twin peaks. Saturday April 23rd I climbed Mt. Hamilton from the west side then Mt. Diablo from the South Gate.

50 miles of solitude after Mt. Hamilton, windmills from the top of Mt. Diablo


----------



## Migen21

From my commute this morning...

I little known rest stop on the Sammamish River Trail (MUT) in Redmond WA. A nice little haven from the chaos of a workday...


----------



## Tig

A few recent ride pic's using a Polaroid Cube.









A cool riding buddy, Alan.









This morning's ride in Nassau Bay and the Clear Lake area.
















And a quick break in the shade with some NASA T-38's.


----------



## arai_speed

By-Weeekly Training Ride: Rose Bowl Stadium - Pasadena, CA


----------



## Tugboat

A nice autumn morning for a Sunday cruise here in Wellington, New Zealand...

























Rocking the pink socks since it's Giro time...


----------



## Brickwall

On a 220klm charity ride recently heading to Mooloolaba from Toowoomba in South East Qld. Australia. Always wear my 'Wallace & Gromit' jersey on charity rides...gets a few smiles and comments 

Also a morning pic or two from Montville overlooking the Sunshine Coast.









And a sunrise at Coolum Beach.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvber

^^^ Didn't like the carbon/aluminum combo rims?


----------



## Migen21

Took the Search out on an adventure today. Total distance ~80 miles. About half was gravel. The rest paved MUT. 

I took some photos and had a little fun with it...

Bike is a 2016 Norco Search. 60.5cm Frameset with 3T bars and Ritchey one bolt seatpost. Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow saddle suits me. 1X11 Drivetrain is documented below. Pedals are Speedplay Pave (switched from XTR Trail after having some knee issues on my last big gravel ride).

A quick break early on at a wide spot in the trail...










Stopped to eat and drink a little before starting the climb.. Decided to take some pictures of the bike.

Drivetrain:
Ultegra 6800 crank with Wolftooth 40th narrow/wide.
Cassette is a SRAM 11-36
Ultegra 6800 GS derailleur with Roadlink extension on the hanger. 
Chain is a Shimano Ultegra series (forget which one) and it's all lubed with Molten Speed Wax (via mini-slow cooker dip).. 
This chain has about 600 (mostly gravel) miles on it and shows zero stretch/wear. It gets a hot wax treatment about every 150-200 miles. It takes about 10 min to wax it. It's a bit of a pain, but it's sooo clean and runs so quiet and smooth. It's worth the time. I run this on all of my bikes. I will eventually go to a 3 chain rotation to minimize the maintenance time. 










Another view of the drivetrain from the rear - so clean and shiny....










The cockpit from the rear










View from the pilots seat..










And from the front.









This is the access point for the Snoqualmie-Preston Trail. It branches off of the East Lake Sammamish Trail right where it crosses under Interstate 90. This trail has two crosswalks, otherwise it's all pavement or gravel all the way to the falls "overlook".









This sign is a little misleading. It says something about Overlook to view Snoqualmie Falls. FALSE ADVERTISING!!










This is the Snoqualmie Falls Overlook. A little disappointing.. Lets look around...











Here's a closer look at the sign. It seems to imply there is a view here somewhere.. Either that or I should have brought my Laser Binoculars (I hate forgetting those!)









HEY! WAIT! If you look *really* close, and squint, and hold your mouth JUST right, you can just see a spec of white that is Snoqualmie Falls in there. The tease is, you can actually HEAR the falls.. you just really can't see it... Maybe in winter when there is less foliage?









Here is Pepe, he's bored and ready to grind some more gravel...









This is a switchback on the trail going back down to Preston from Snoqualmie Overlook. Some more talented people than me probably ride down (and even UP) this section. I'm old, and fat, and so I played it safe and walked down.


----------



## FTR

Sunrise 6am.


----------



## Migen21

I-90 Trail between Lake Sammamish and the Interstate


----------



## Tugboat

Sunday's ride on what was pretty much the perfect weather for riding...


----------



## quikrick1

Bay Farm Island, Yesterday after work. *BEAUTIFUL DAY*


----------



## quikrick1

Sunset


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaske5

Short ride out on the Prairie Trail in McHenry, IL.


----------



## Migen21

Mount Rainier from Bainbridge Island WA.


----------



## Fredrico

Migen21 said:


> Mount Rainier from Bainbridge Island WA.


Great pix, Migen21! :thumbsup: How far away is that monument to the awesome power of nature off in the mist?


----------



## Migen21

80'ish miles as the crow files (do crows fly that far?). It's about 100 mile drive from Seattle to "Paradise" lodge in the slopes of the mountain.


----------



## SwiftSolo

A few taken from my virb on today's ride (Passo Gardena, Italy)


----------



## cmtbiz

Hopewell, NJ
before the Providence hill climb...






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvber

cmtbiz said:


>


How are those carbon/aluminum combo wheels?


----------



## Migen21

Rebuilt the old Surly and took it for a spin up the Issaquah-Preston Trail.


These Bon Jon Pass tires are super duper fantastic for this kind of stuff. They made bombing back down the mountain on these trails a lot of fun.


----------



## cmtbiz

bvber said:


> How are those carbon/aluminum combo wheels?


Those wheels are great. Just FYI its basically an aluminum wheels with thin carbon fairings cover. Not like those solid carbon wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yesterday ride before the Typhoon comes to Taiwan.


----------



## Migen21

Some pictures from my 80 mile loop up the Snoqualmie Valley Trail, and down towards Preston and Issquah


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftSolo

Top of alp di siusi day before yesterday (wifi is spotty).

We made this into a loop by doing several miles of dirt trail descending. This entire area of the Dolomites is as good as it gets in my opinion


----------



## SilverStar07

Migen21 said:


> Some pictures from my 80 mile loop up the Snoqualmie Valley Trail, and down towards Preston and Issquah



Looks like you got in some of the John Wayne/Iron horse trail as well, which always make for a pretty ride.

SS-


----------



## Migen21

SilverStar07 said:


> Looks like you got in some of the John Wayne/Iron horse trail as well, which always make for a pretty ride.
> 
> SS-


Not this time. This was all Snoqualmie Valley from Duvall to Snoqualmie proper, Snoqualmie-Preston, and Preston-Issaquah.

This is the route I took (more or less - I used a slightly different path over the Redmond Watershed).
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/15022323

John Wayne, up to the tunnel, was last weekend


----------



## SilverStar07

Migen21 said:


> Not this time. This was all Snoqualmie Valley from Duvall to Snoqualmie proper, Snoqualmie-Preston, and Preston-Issaquah.
> 
> This is the route I took (more or less - I used a slightly different path over the Redmond Watershed).
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/15022323
> 
> 
> John Wayne, up to the tunnel, was last weekend


I've never done the Snoqualmie Valley Trail and those bridge shots look like what I've seen on the JW/IH trail. But the Snoqualmie Trail is in the same basic area so it makes since that they would look very similar. I've done Rattlesnake Lake to the tunnel a few times now although I have yet to go through the tunnel, I might have do that this summer.

SS-


----------



## Migen21

Definitely. The trail is in great shape. If you want to add a few extra miles after you go through, there is a rest stop a Snoqualmie Summit with a grocery, gas station and pancake house.

The Snoqualmie Valley Trail is the same Milwaukee Road railroad bed as the John Wayne/Iron Horse trail. In fact it's also the same track that is now the 60 mile centennial trail from Snohomish to Arlington. 

The Snoqualmie Valley Trail is a straight shot from Duvall to Snoqualmie. Not too much variety till you get to the mountains. At SNQ you have to get off the trail and ride a road to re-connect across town, but then it continues on all the way to Rattlesnake Lake, where you can connect to John Wayne. You could theoretically do a 140 miles out and back from Duvall to the summit and back.

Snoqualmie Valley - King County

Just FYI, a small section between Duvall and Carnation is closed for construction for a few more weeks. It's easy to get around it though.


----------



## Migen21

SilverStar07 said:


> I've never done the Snoqualmie Valley Trail and those bridge shots look like what I've seen on the JW/IH trail. But the Snoqualmie Trail is in the same basic area so it makes since that they would look very similar. I've done Rattlesnake Lake to the tunnel a few times now although I have yet to go through the tunnel, I might have do that this summer.
> 
> SS-


Oh, and make sure you take lights. The tunnel is almost 3 miles long and it's PITCH BLACK!


----------



## SilverStar07

Migen21 said:


> Oh, and make sure you take lights. The tunnel is almost 3 miles long and it's PITCH BLACK!


Oh, I know. The last time I did that ride I had lights with me but there were so many unprepared/inexperienced (no lights or clothes for the 40deg temps) people riding from the other side, (driving to Hyak and riding through) I decided I didn't want to deal with it. That and I was riding my 5" travel FS Mt. bike which was killing my back, definitely not good for that type of ride.

SS-


----------



## laurido92

View from top of Morrow Mountain, NC





Elizabeth Park, Charlotte NC


----------



## Clipped_in

SwiftSolo said:


> View attachment 314881
> View attachment 314879
> View attachment 314880
> A few taken from my virb on today's ride (Passo Gardena, Italy)


Nobody can top that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eretz

Nice shot.








GREAT









Another GREAT one









LOL that was an eye taker. LOL









WOW!









Akin to this shot.









Nice cockpit.


----------



## Tugboat

Sunday ride...


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21




----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat

Supposed to be the middle of winter here in New Zealand. Doesn't feel like it though!


----------



## cmtbiz

Brick Farm Market


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog

A couple days ago.









I might be moving to slow.


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21




----------



## SRock24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverStar07

ss-


----------



## bjoshuanoah




----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

Hot day, tire pressure too low, surprise trip down a gravel trail = a rare pinch flat for me.

Didn't want to lay the bike down, so I used the trail barrier wall to hold it up while I patched the tire.


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjbarry86

Today's ride was down the riverwalk in Columbus, GA. I just moved here so it was my first time down this path. 18.9 mph average wasn't bad for a wet, sandy track.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 73Bronco

Just one mosquito bite as I stopped to snap this.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BakerT474

Hit up the Erie Canal path today.


----------



## BacDoc

So hot it will make heat melt, another day on the Rasta Works Ganja Pro 420.


----------



## walrus

My first Metric Century in a year or so. Used to knock them out almost weekly. High desert Bend Oregon. That's the Sisters mountains far off in the distance. 66.6 miles in 90° weather. Drank a lot of water and Gatorade.


----------



## Tig

Pulled out the old Sea Otter Classic jersey and rode with some friends. Galveston county.


----------



## spdntrxi

BacDoc said:


> So hot it will make heat melt, another day on the Rasta Works Ganja Pro 420.


Please tell me you have a leaf on the front of the head tube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat

Took today's adventures off road on what was a stunner of a winter's morning...


----------



## Streetking

.........


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrus




----------



## arai_speed

Riding the mountains this past weekend:


----------



## walrus

Rode West today towards the mountains.


----------



## jacksdad

Loving the lower humidity we've been having...


----------



## musicmaster

From this weekend's climb!


----------



## jacksdad

that is beautiful MM!


----------



## dougfresh

View attachment 315823


----------



## walrus

couple hundred or maybe oner a thousand year old Juniper tree


----------



## walrus

It's desert here but still in the end of August there is still snow melting in the mountains. Lots of canals and rivers like this.


----------



## cmtbiz

Sourlands @ Hopewell, NJ




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

6750 miles worth of Seattle Cyclotan. Pretty good year this year (it helps having fair skin). The lines could be crisper. I'll work on that for next year.










View over Lake Washington from Montlake/Interlake area. This was the only brief sunbreak we had today. It was a 70 degree, but very windy/blustery 80 mile day today.


----------



## Tugboat

Starting to feel like spring here. Lots of newborn lambs in the fields and the first of the magpie attacks!


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrus




----------



## arai_speed

Los Angeles Crest Hwy


----------



## 41ants

Logging miles on the travel bike.


----------



## Cannot

Got a flat tire at 13th miles. Changed tube and kept going.


----------



## walrus

Metric Century out to the Reservoir. Yes I have a lot of bags, need to carry lots of water and food on long rides in the High Desert.

Image won't post
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Teuthis

A few shots from my ride to the Colorado/Utah border. I'm assuming the concrete pedestal used to be for some kinda border marker or sign.


----------



## Fredrico

Masterful photo! What's holding up the bike?


----------



## Teuthis

Fredrico said:


> Masterful photo! What's holding up the bike?


Thanks for the kudo. 

Actually, I'm kicking myself for setting the DS opposite the sunlight. It looked fine in person, but the pics of the NDS are better lit. Aargh. 

As to the prop, it's a beer bottle I found in the bushes and set under the left pedal. 

View attachment 315962


----------



## Teuthis

OMG. I just now noticed that the graffiti artist was kind enough to label the northwest side of the pedestal "NDS." Like, "Non-drive side, dumbass. Put yer big ring on the sunny side." Silly me.


----------



## cmtbiz

Runaway horse and donkey...





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurido92

Assault on Morrow Mountain 
62 miles

climb


descent


----------



## jason124

Here's one of my single speed on a 35 mile training ride last week:

View attachment 316108


----------



## cmtbiz

GFNJ 2016 (9.11.2016)





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmschmie

laurido92 said:


> Assault on Morrow Mountain
> 62 miles
> 
> climb
> 
> 
> descent


I'm hoping to join a few of these next year. Looks like a great ride.


----------



## Tig

Galveston Bay is on the left.


----------



## jason124

Are you doing the Bike around the Bay ride in October? 



Tig said:


> Galveston Bay is on the left.


----------



## quikrick1

Rode the Alex Zuckerman path on the eastern span of the Bay Bridge from Oakland with my son in law on Saturday.


----------



## laurido92

cmschmie said:


> I'm hoping to join a few of these next year. Looks like a great ride.


It is. It's the best "unsupported ride" you will ever do. Great support by great volunteers. I've done it twice and hopefully they'll do another one in October. Come join us!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Amador1981




----------



## mtrac

Errands


----------



## cmtbiz

Brick Farm Market
@Hopewell, NJ

Our ride today with 30+ riders 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveWC

We finally made the move to B.C. Canada. I'm 3 minutes from a really nice ride pictured here on Black Sage Road. I go past dozens of vineyards, orchards & barely any traffic. There's even some rolling hills... about 315m of elevation over a 30km ride. Not much, but I came from flat Winnipeg.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

SRock24 said:


> a thread for posting you daily ride and some pics about it... go ahead, brag a little!
> 
> My ride: first ride of the season... man that felt good --> 27 miles, 16.8 mph pace (not to bad for the first ride of the season)
> 
> nothing like 55 and sunny for a trip to downtown saint paul


Saw this today



And this


----------



## bvber

BCSaltchucker said:


> And this


 No damage to the bike or the rider?


----------



## BCSaltchucker

bvber said:


> No damage to the bike or the rider?


hehehe

I asked the dog what happened but he was wasn't forthright about it, so I let the sleeping dog lie


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threebikes




----------



## Amador1981




----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3300kelvin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason124

Conquer the Coast 2016 Corpus Christi TX 65 mile:









And a few from my training ride yesterday:










Hit this milestone in 13 months of bike ownership:



























a nice sunset with some rain to wrap the evening up:









Oooh, a rainbow even!


----------



## geekjimmy

A little fog this morning.


----------



## velodog

Saw this.









Then met a guy riding this.









And naturally the Packard turned out to be his.


----------



## Tugboat

It was a wet and cold day yesterday in the Wairarapa region of New Zealand...


----------



## squidler4

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geekjimmy

Rode up to The Scout in Kansas City on Sunday. Great view of downtown from there.


----------



## Migen21

*Volagi Viaje Ti at Sunrise on the Sammamish River Trail in Woodinville WA*

My much loved Titanium Volagi Viaje on commuter duty this morning. It was a chilly one (about 33F).


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arai_speed

Took the MTB out for a big sky day.


----------



## Tugboat

Almost the perfect spring day at home today...


----------



## SRock24

New fork day! Unfortunately I was getting too blown around to go for any distance. Tomorrow we shall be out for a better test!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arai_speed

Tugboat said:


> Almost the perfect spring day at home today...


Amazing views!


----------



## arai_speed

Almost in complete contrast to all the NZ green...here is another from my backyard.


----------



## Tig

Between Parolecliff and Scum Leon
Cropped from the 360 cam.


----------



## velodog




----------



## Migen21

Some Fall Foliage Photos from a couple of rides over the weekend.


----------



## Migen21

So I picked up a new phone (Google Pixel). I bought solely based on the reviews of the camera, which rated an 89 (highest score ever for a camera phone) on the DXOMark camera benchmark test.

I had my first chance to use it on my morning commute today. It's better than I could have hoped. These were taken just as the sun was coming up, in fairly low light with everything on Auto.


----------



## maximum7

Great pics Migen21. I would own that phone, but I already upgraded at the beginning of summer. I hope Google does well with the Pixel phones.


----------



## laurido92

Great pictures. Thinking of getting now that the Note 7 are no longer available. Going to wait to see how they do

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BCSaltchucker

form a couple days ago. Saguaro cactus forest features this sign for the delight of tourists.


----------



## jason124

From 2 weeks ago: Bike Around the Bay in Galveston (170 miles in 2 days)









Fred Hartman Bridge









Then rode the Armadillo Classic today and snapped this:


----------



## TripleB

Last weekend I took a 41 mile ride through the neighborhoods I grew up in. 22 miles into my ride I just had to stop and take a picture of my bike with the home I grew up in (ages 2-26) in the background!!!

TripleB


----------



## arai_speed

From this past weekends weekly hammer ride.


----------



## mtrac

Look in the window.








Didn't stick around long enough to see what happened to the truck. It turned off the road after I passed.








The darling animal to the right lunged as I passed. Fortunately, its owner had a good grip.


----------



## Migen21

After record rainfall for the month of October, we had a really nice day today. High temps around 65. I couldn't resist going for a ride and taking a few pictures.


----------



## Fredrico

Greenway, huh? The new cultural adaptation to ecology, living right, reducing carbon emissions, and cooling the planet! Meanwhile, Denmark has enough wind and solar power to coast through days entirely fossil fuel free. As long as the wind blows and the sun shines, entirely renewable!

Is that up in Washington or Oregon?


----------



## Migen21

Its in Western Washington. Seattle suburbs (Redmond, Sammamish, Issaquah, Woodinville, Bothell, Kenmore)

That 'Greenway' is the Mountain to Sound Greenway that basically parallels Interstate 90 from Ellensburg Wa, east of Snoqualmie Pass in the Cascade Mountains down to the shores of the Puget Sound in Seattle.

Interactive Map ? Mountains to Sound Greenway

As far as the rest of your post, I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Fredrico

Migen21 said:


> Its in Western Washington. Seattle suburbs (Redmond, Sammamish, Issaquah, Woodinville, Bothell, Kenmore)
> 
> That 'Greenway' is the Mountain to Sound Greenway that basically parallels Interstate 90 from Ellensburg Wa, east of Snoqualmie Pass in the Cascade Mountains down to the shores of the Puget Sound in Seattle.
> 
> Interactive Map ? Mountains to Sound Greenway
> 
> As far as the rest of your post, I have no idea what you are talking about.


 What did I say?  Can't find the post in this massive thread!


----------



## mtrac

Another birthday, another box of Lou Malnati's pizzas from my coworkers.








Seven miles later.


----------



## SantaCruz

nordy643 said:


> I ride Bean Creek 2 or 3 times a week! Love that street. On weekends I'll take that and then go up Mtn Charlie Rd for some more fun.


I used to live in ScottsVly and rode Bean Crk loop daily, out to the high school and a cruise back to Mt Herman and home. 
Zayante & Mt Charlie & Felton Empire Gr & Alba each bring back memories. And of course down to SCruz and head N on 1. Could Zen those headwinds if my ride's timing was poor. But the tailwinds .......aahhhh! Cafe/store still in Davenport? SantaCruz to Monterey centuries with friends, oh yeah!

Cycling heaven for most all. And a nice homemade Calfee to ride it on.


----------



## bvber

Sunny autumn day ride along the lake front.


----------



## Fredrico

bvber said:


> Sunny autumn day ride along the lake front.
> 
> View attachment 316939


Wow! You went all that way on a bike?

 Nice picture!


----------



## bvber

Fredrico said:


> Wow! You went all that way on a bike?
> 
> Nice picture!


Yeah, not just me but many riders do whenever it's nice out. There is MUT along the lake that's been paved recently so it's a smooth ride.

Thanks.


----------



## Migen21

We've had a string of relatively nice fall weather - at least nice for November.. So lot's of miles and lot's of pictures to post...


----------



## Tugboat

A weekend adventure...


----------



## JimmyORCA

Sunday riding around Sun Moon Lake Taiwan


----------



## arai_speed

Tugboat said:


> A weekend adventure...


Tugboat, I love your pictures!

Lately I've only been hitting the MTB so this my latest pic...once again in complete contrast to all that green.


----------



## bvber

JimmyORCA said:


>


I thought that's the handlebar on the left. :confused5:


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog

cmtbiz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Road bike?


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvber

Forecast called for sunny and 50d F so I planned my afternoon ride. 








The forecast couldn't have been further off. It was so grey (and cold) that the color photo looks like b&w with yellow line photoshop-ed. 

It's a newly completed pedestrian bridge (over an express way) connecting to the lakefront MUT. Lots of stainless steel.


----------



## arai_speed

From a Turkey Ride this past Thursday. Temp started at 48d F and ended at 84d F by the time I got home.


----------



## arai_speed

Lunch ride in the Angeles National Forest:


----------



## Fredrico

Coulda sworn I went by that place on the way to Mt. Wilson! :idea: 

Lunch ride? Man, you got a nice long lunch hour!


----------



## arai_speed

Fredrico said:


> Coulda sworn I went by that place on the way to Mt. Wilson! :idea:
> 
> Lunch ride? Man, you got a nice long lunch hour!


Good memory old man! This sign is on the way down the hill so you must have seen it on your return trip.

My lunch "hour" is flexible but today I kept it to just a little over the hour. :aureola:


----------



## Fredrico

arai_speed said:


> Good memory old man! This sign is on the way down the hill so you must have seen it on your return trip.
> 
> My lunch "hour" is flexible but today I kept it to just a little over the hour. :aureola:


Wow, brings it all back. Miss the place. You got the Hollywood Hills, Angeles Forest, the beach. Perfect riding weather year round. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtrac

I pass by a busy freight yard twice a day. Have never seen anything like these there and had to stop to take some photos.


----------



## velodog

mtrac said:


> I pass by a busy freight yard twice a day. Have never seen anything like these there and had to stop to take some photos.
> 
> View attachment 317188
> 
> 
> View attachment 317187
> 
> 
> View attachment 317186
> 
> 
> View attachment 317185


They're old passenger cars that are probably now being used as business cars for the owning RR. Are you in the north east somewhere, because I'm thinking that they may be owned by the Norfolk Southern or maybe the CSX RR. The New York Central and Pennsylvania RR's became the Penn Central RR which was one of the RR's that became ConRail. And then ConRail was divided up by the NS and CSX is why I think that those cars are owned by one of those two RR's.

If they are indeed business cars, they would be used by the muckity mucks to tour the right of way and yards.


----------



## cmtbiz

velodog said:


> Road bike?



Other people posting MTB too on daily too.


----------



## mtrac

velodog said:


> Are you in the north east somewhere, because I'm thinking that they may be owned by the Norfolk Southern or maybe the CSX RR.


Yes, I'm in the northeast. The photo was taken a little north of here. I think you're right that they're NS.

The other thing that stood out was the unusual number of locomotives.


----------



## velodog

cmtbiz said:


> Are you totally blind? It's an MTB and not Road Bike. Dude
> 
> Other people posting MTB too on daily ride.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I guess if others are doing it, dude.


----------



## arai_speed

Lunch ride - the other side of the Angels National Forest.


----------



## Tugboat

*Cruising the roads of Phuket*


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason124

From my metric last week:









From my recovery ride today:


----------



## Tugboat




----------



## arai_speed

Palos Verdes, CA


----------



## arai_speed

The view from the top of Mount Wilson:


----------



## Herkwo

Breaking in a new jersey on a warmer than normal winter day in Little Rock.


----------



## jnbrown

Camp Pendleton


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat

Doing some decent climbing...


----------



## xml-2277

Ride in the wind/rain last weekend...this was a nice gap in the rain. I swear...all it does around here anymore is rain. I fel like I'm living in a rain forest...


----------



## Tugboat

Sun, vineyards, mountains, rivers and spybases...


----------



## kjbarry86

New wheels on my baby.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## factory feel

kjbarry86 said:


> View attachment 318191
> 
> 
> New wheels on my baby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


is that an extra tire ?


----------



## kjbarry86

factory feel said:


> is that an extra tire ?


Just a tube.. That's where the bike shop left it

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mergetrio

Got my 1st ride here in NJ yesterday - 16.5 mph 20 mile ride. Today, SNOW!!!


----------



## walrus




----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbij

Beautiful

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat

From the roads of Penang, Malaysia...


----------



## Fredrico

Awesome! What road riding is all about! :thumbsup: And it can be done on 25C tires just fine, thanks!


----------



## Tugboat

I'm rolling 28s on the Synapse, but sure... you shouldn't be scared of a little gravel on 25s either.


----------



## walrus

South Sister Mountain/volcano







From Cline Falls Hwy

View of South Sister from Cline Falls Hwy, Bend Or - Album on Imgur


----------



## brianb21

Awesome Sun ride on my new bike up Mt Lemmon.


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migen21

We finally had an epic PNW weather day today. Absolutely perfect for a nice gravel grinder - temps in the high 60's, very little wind.


----------



## Fredrico

Migen21 said:


> We finally had an epic PNW weather day today. Absolutely perfect for a nice gravel grinder - temps in the high 60's, very little wind.


Nice country. Is that a dedicated bike trail? Bridge looks too delicate for a converted rail line? Also where is it and did you have to drive you car to get to it?


----------



## Migen21

Edit: the smalll suspension bridge is a footbridge at a park/campground I stopped at. It' called Tolt-Mconald Park in Carnation WA. It's easily accessible off of highway 203.

The larger bridge you can see the structure of is is called the Tokul Trestle. It's part of the Snoqualmie Valley Trail from Duvall WA to Rattlesnake Lake, where it connects to the John Wayne Pioneer Trail, which effectively goes to the Idaho border.


It's a converted rail trail and is not paved. It's mostly gravel and hard pack, but there are some areas of deep/soft/loose gravel where you can get a little squirrely on skinny tires.

You don't have to drive to get to the trail. It starts at a park n down town Duvall, but it follows highway 203 through Carnation and Snoqualmie and has tons of access points along the way.

It also connects to several different mountain bike areas, and is also adjacent to the Snoqualmie Forest, which is a managed forest area, full of forest and fire roads that can be accessed via gravel or mountain bike.


----------



## JSR

We had a similarly nice day in Eugene - I think the zombie apocalypse is nigh.


----------



## Tugboat

One of those days that it's hard to stop riding...


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtrac

Noticed this last night. It was still there this morning so I took advantage. Only one car this time, and not the same one as in this post.


----------



## stogies4life

Beautiful downtown Wright City, Mo.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## factory feel




----------



## Devastazione

cmtbiz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same jacket. Good stuff from Bontrager,I like it a lot. Too bad for the missing pockets,and the sometimes lame zip,otherwise great garment,perfect for early autumn and early spring rides.


----------



## walrus

My first Metric Century of the year, actually 72 miles. Out and back to a reservoir in a canyon that's much smaller but much like the Grand Canyon, beautiful out there. 

View attachment 319256


----------



## fn1889m

Sauk Valley Road, WA
About 65 miles from Sedro-Woolley to Marblemount. The name of the road changes but it is essentially the road on the South side of the Skagit River.



















It is a nice weekend ride, little traffic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JSR

View attachment 319275

Mt. Shasta as seen on the Art of Survival Century 5/27/17.


----------



## factory feel




----------



## Migen21

Had a little gravel adventure on the RoadMachine this weekend.


45 mile round trip up the Snoqualmie Valley Trail to Snoqualmie Falls and back. It was a light, easy day, so took lots of pictures. The weather was absolutely perfect!


----------



## Tugboat

From a day's riding in the Surrey Hills, UK...


----------



## Michael_Arnel

Antietam Battle Field









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## walrus

Sisters mountains/volcanoes 













View attachment 319499


----------



## JSR

walrus said:


> Sisters mountains/volcanoes


I see your sisters and raise a McKenzie Pass.
View attachment 319501


----------



## Migen21

I just recently ugpraded the Search to Di2 and Hydraulic Discs and Tubeless wheels and tires (Belgium Plus/Clement X'Plor MSO). I took it on a 55 mile loop up to Rattlesnake Lake on a shakedown ride. 


I had to make one small adjustment to the FD trim, and the reach it a little too long for gravel (I duplicated the fit of my road bike), otherwise, everything was perfect.


It was a really hot day today, and I needed every drop of water in those Zefal Magnum 1L bottles.


----------



## jason124

Strava said to do a metric century, so I obliged. Left the house at 5:30 PM (few scattered showers throughout the day, also had some stuff to do), got back around quarter til midnight. Country roads are interesting when you're the only one using them on a moonless night. 


























Don't mind the lock, I tend to go solo and thus like to lock up the bike when I run into stores.


----------



## walrus

Rode up to near the mountains until the pavement ends. More climbing than I've been doing since I moved last year. Just 42 miles, but they were tough ones, not as hot as 2 days ago when it was 104°F There are several snow covered peaks close behind the canyon walls in the picture.


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugboat




----------



## arai_speed

Rode to Mount Wilson CA on Saturday AM.


----------



## walrus

Rode out to Tomulo Falls, or 2 1/2 miles from the falls where the pavement ends. Long 8.5 mile constant uphill grind to the bridge, 11/52 ride back down to civilization. Ended up doing 62.7miles, an accidental Metric Century.


----------



## davidof

Not a pic but my Sunday ride took me up and down this hill


----------



## walrus

Climbed this hill 4 times today 55 miles on a 85°F day


----------



## Tugboat

Tough day in the winter drizzle today. Went on a mission to seek out some gravel roads and big climbs...


----------



## CliveDS

Short loop around Travelers Rest in Greenville, Pic taken at Furman University with Paris Mountain in the background.


----------



## Tugboat

East Cape, New Zealand...


----------



## walrus

Long steady grade up to the mountains.


----------



## arai_speed

Tugboat said:


> East Cape, New Zealand...


Your pictures are always :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jason124

Tugboat said:


> East Cape, New Zealand...


*Gives Kudos*


----------



## GammaDriver

https://i.imgur.com/gQwBNHx.jpg


----------



## cmtbiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrus

21 Miles to the ski resort near my home. 3200' of continuous climb, except for this long gem a few miles from







the end, don't want to make the ride home too easy


----------



## bvber

It's taken around 4 pm. Sun sets sooner now.  It's worse if you are in the starting state of each time zone.


----------



## Migen21

Cold, wet, blustery day today. 

Perfect excuse to take the trusty Volagi Ti Viaje out for a few hours.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bvber

Sunny but salty ride. Now my bike needs a sponge bath. It's got salt powder all over. 









I guess the city doesn't want to deal with lawsuits so they salt the hell out of MUTs.


----------



## Mambo Dave




----------



## Mambo Dave

My post of the ride refuses to work here.


----------



## Veloptuous

looks icy in the shade


----------



## bvber

Double as home decor.


----------



## Finx

My trusty Volagi Viaje Ti in it's Element


----------



## Mambo Dave

This is what the start of the Tuesday / Thursday fast rides look like. Flat terrain for the most part, 22.5 MPH average speed today (counting the slower 4.5-mile ride to get there). I'm dead center in the picture in the blue and white kit that says 'Stoetling.'


----------



## DocEndurance

Beautiful images, Tugboat!


----------



## jason124

'tis the season in Texas (Blue Bonnet season)


----------



## sychen

Starting to cool down in Sydney mornings.. Arm warmers deployed.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## burgrat

jason124 said:


> 'tis the season in Texas (Blue Bonnet season)


Where in Texas is this? Nice road and view!


----------



## jason124

burgrat said:


> Where in Texas is this? Nice road and view!


Taken in Cedar Park (north Austin suburb). Pretty nice MUT that will be part of my future commute (9.5 miles of a 23 mile route). I'll only be doing it one-way and will be taking the train for the other.


----------



## davesupra

One of my favorite rides...
View attachment 322412


----------



## laurido92

*Ft. Jackson, SC Solo Ride*

From yesterday's ride


----------



## MoPho

Local regular Friday morning ride (pics from a couple of weeks ago). Former pro Fast Freddie Rodriguez has been joining us lately
Sony RX100


















.


----------



## bvber

MoPho said:


> Local regular Friday morning ride (pics from a couple of weeks ago). Former pro Fast Freddie Rodriguez has been joining us lately
> Sony RX100
> 
> 
> .


I'm guessing that you had to sprint ahead, wait for them and then snap. :confused5:


----------



## MoPho

bvber said:


> I'm guessing that you had to sprint ahead, wait for them and then snap. :confused5:



Correct. Worse was trying to catch them after, it took a minute for the camera to digest the photos and shut down and it was the beginning of a long fast climb LOL


.


----------



## bvber

Since we are in a tank mood, here's one from my ride today. The US tank has gotten much bigger after WW2.


----------



## velodog

bvber said:


> Since we are in a tank mood, here's one from my ride today. The US tank has gotten much bigger after WW2.
> 
> View attachment 322451


Would that be at Indianapolis and Ewing?


----------



## bvber

velodog said:


> Would that be at Indianapolis and Ewing?


Yes. That overpass in the background is unmistakable.


----------



## bvber

Warmth has finally arrived!


----------



## Finx

I think I brought the wrong water bottle... *hic


----------



## Maddy Lighter

I found a homemade bicycle content with millions of views 







 which one would you get if you have the chance: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gcfruNSQF8


----------



## Finx




----------



## bvber

^ That's some serious color coordination. :thumbsup:


----------



## 11spd

Beautiful pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## velodog




----------



## Opus51569

If I feel like stretching my 25 miler into a 45 miler...











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfrancois

1960 paramount at shilshole bay, seattle


----------



## factory feel




----------



## aintskeerd

First ride up Mt. Lemmon! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bvber

The coldest May I've been through. Biking weather has been delayed by a month.








A lot of material and work for pedestrian (and bicycles) bridge.


----------



## cxwrench

Another pedestrian bridge. It goes over Sir Francis Drake Blvd exactly where the bridge in Dirty Harry was (when he jumps on to the school bus that Scorpio is in), you can see the remaining bit sticking up in the background. 










Dirty Harry scene


----------



## bvber

My recent trip to Austria











not.

That building with sloped roof does have that Alpine look. It's another pedestrian (& bicycle) bridge completed recently. Those guardrails are all stainless steel and some edges are mirror finished. Talk about spending public funds... :shocked: Yikes!


----------



## bvber

Nice day to ride.









Bike path with view.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

Ah, Lakeshore drive!


----------



## lhartle1

Mount Edith Cavell , Jasper , Alberta


----------



## bvber

No Time Toulouse said:


> Ah, Lakeshore drive!


Yes. It's nice when there is no outdoor event near by which sums up to be about 30 days a year. Otherwise it's so crowded that biking is a risky endeavor. In fact, about half mile before I took that photo, I saw a crash. :nonod:



lhartle1 said:


> Mount Edith Cavell , Jasper , Alberta


Is that where this can come true?


----------



## lhartle1

Is that where this can come true?[/QUOTE]

Yes, the next day we did encounter a bear. Meals on Wheels


----------



## BlazingPedals

There's one in every crowd. In this case, that would be me.


----------



## DeepV

Wow, just signed in and saw a message asking to post something. This place really is a ghost town now. So hey, here are some pics from my last couple of rides. 




























I bought this water bottle about a year ago from my friend's shop. Haven't used it but my Camelback Podium bottles are getting old and started cracking one by one. I needed a tall bottle for this ride seeing the temps have been high lately. So I broke out this bottle. Not as good as the Podium bottles but hey, it holds water till I can get around to picking up a few more large bottles and it does have his store name on it!


----------



## DeepV

13 mile climb up GMR/GRR with 3,044 ft gain.


----------



## High Gear

Half-Wheel Hell and Other Cycling Stories...

by*Maynard Hershon


----------



## mkentik

Mourteri Beach in kymi, Greece









Στάλθηκε από το CLT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DocRogers

Not my last ride, but the last one where I took a picture. In this case outside Flo’s Steamed Hot Dogs in Cape Neddick, Maine. I was hungry. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srode

*Col la Croix de Fer top*


----------



## siclmn

Mt Rainier Washington


----------



## Srode

Alpe d'Huez turn 16


----------



## DeepV

Mike and I did 18 miles with 2.320 ft of gain this morning. Beautiful day but both of us in ha hurry so we decided on a shorter ride today.


----------



## DeepV

A 13 mile climb on Saturday with buddy Mike, 3,000 ft gain for a good fun ride.

Then 32 with the wife on Sunday. Trail ride picking up a few dudes. 

Funny thing, on windy days, you don't see many cyclists out there. 

Saturday










Sunday, 31 miles at 16.0 average speed. Not bad considering a pretty stiff headwind near the coast and too much time off the bike after her son's passing 5 months ago. Just glad to have her back on the bike whenever possible.


----------



## DeepV

GMR today, 19 miles 2500 ft gain.


----------



## jsebastianorozco

National Harbor in Maryland near Washington DC. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvber

Some seasonal decorations with high budget.


----------



## bvber

Corona ride today. Since they aren't working and temp went up, lots of people are out running, walking and biking.


----------



## Tig




----------



## bvber

^ Robert Rauschenberg?


----------

